#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Мрачное прошлое Тибета

## Дмитрий Певко

"Собрать бы книги все да сжечь..."  :Smilie: 



> Буддизм -- он ведь вне концепций.


Правильно. И именно поэтому не так важно, что 



> буддийские *воззрения* противоречат друг другу


.
Но они действительно во многих вопросах противоречат друг другу, и не стоит методом аутотренинга убеждать себя, что это не так. Или что Далай-лама V не отдавал приказов (сохранились в письменном виде) об уничтожении ряда кагьюпинских монастырей и близлежащих селений вместе с монахами и жителями, включая женщин и детей.

----------

Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Жозефина

> "Собрать бы книги все да сжечь..." 
> 
> Правильно. И именно поэтому не так важно, что 
> .
> Но они действительно во многих вопросах противоречат друг другу, и не стоит методом аутотренинга убеждать себя, что это не так. Или что Далай-лама V не отдавал приказов (сохранились в письменном виде) об уничтожении ряда кагьюпинских монастырей и близлежащих селений вместе с монахами и жителями, включая женщин и детей.


Ну и что из этогот0? А учение самого Будды причем. А вы уверены на все 100, что именно Далай лама , а не глава кашага отдал такой приказ? Вы что присутствовали при этом? " Сохранилось в письменном виде" -- Я бы на вашем месте не доверяла всему тому, что написано. Написать могут всякое-превсякое! Больно уж мне не верится. Если кто и занимается аутотренингом, дык это такие как вы или мистер Шамара,  убеждая себя, что было сожжение деревень и кагьюпинских монастырей.
И вообще эту тему лично я не намерена развивать или поддерживать. Может вас лиза лелина поддержит, вместе будете заниматься как раз аутотренингом. Если что-то и было, то все уже давно исчерпано. Ясное сведетельство тому -- дружба всех 4 школ тиб. буддизма, в частности ЕСДЛ с Кармапой 16 и 17, ЕСДЛ и Сакьяский Глава -- Тридзинг лама, ЕСДЛ и 11 Миндролинг Тричен и наоборот. Для меня это более красноречивые свидетельства непротиворечия друг другу 4 школ тибетского буддизма. НО а на остальное мне по баРабану!Даже если мне гвоворят 10 лиз лелиных про это, ну и что из этого? Мне просто смешно

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (07.03.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Сведетельство тому -- дружба всех 4 школ тиб. буддизма, в частности ЕСДЛ с Кармапой 16 и 17, ЕСДЛ и Сакьяский Глава -- Тридзинг лама, ЕСДЛ и 11 Миндролинг Тричен и наоборот.


И прекрасно! Кто против этого возражает? Я не последователь Шамарпы и Нидала, так что "такие как вы" не по адресу.

Но! Кто прошлое помянет - тому глаз вон. *А кто забудет - тому два.* Вот чтобы продолжать радоваться наступившим теперь дружбе, согласию и терпимости и нужно знать и помнить историю. А не надевать на глаза повязку.

----------


## Fritz

> Но они действительно во многих вопросах противоречат друг другу, и не стоит методом аутотренинга убеждать себя, что это не так. Или что Далай-лама V не отдавал приказов (сохранились в письменном виде) об уничтожении ряда кагьюпинских монастырей и близлежащих селений вместе с монахами и жителями, включая женщин и детей.


Действительно, не стоит утрировать. ЕСДЛ V, как известно, занимался построением "империи Дхармы". А некоторые лидеры Кагью до сих пор симпатизируют Китаю. Если было так, то ни Кагью ни Бон не было бы В Тибете, а репрессировали почему-то только этих. Они не были сепаратистами или путчистами? Что говорит оракул?))))
Да, и в провозглашении Далай лам активнейше участвует Панчен лама. Не сходится идеологическая версия причин холокоста кагьюпинцев.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А некоторые лидеры Кагью до сих пор симпатизируют Китаю.


Кто?? Назовите по именам.




> Они не были сепаратистами или путчистами?


Даже если были - значит, можно резать?

----------


## Fritz

> Кто?? Назовите по именам.
> Даже если были - значит, можно резать?


 Не назову. 
Резать нельзя. Сейчас нельзя, а раньше жизнь была такая - не зарежешь сам, так зарежут тебя. А недобьёшь кого-то, детей например, - будут слепо мстить. Общественных палат и арбитражных судов тогда не было. То что репрессировали и немонастырских заодно,  дополнительно свидетельствует о политической подоплёке.
Да, Ваш бывший святой Иосиф Волоцкий тоже непрочь был порезать, а то и попытать для начала.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вообще довольно странный подход - судить о воззрении по чьему-то поведению.


О поведении просто к слову пришлось. А воззрения в Тибете различались не только по признаку высшее/низшее. Полемика была серьёзная насчёт понимания мадхьямики. Кстати, непонятно, к чему вы тут махамудру приплели - уж она то не менее "высшая", чем дзогчен.




> Сейчас нельзя, а раньше жизнь была такая - не зарежешь сам, так зарежут тебя.


Бодхичитта и обеты бодхисаттвы рулят... Где-то в священных буддийских текстах сказано, что ламы должны строить "империю Дхармы", да ещё резать при этом всех несогласных? А вообще я для того и вспомнил об этом эпизоде, чтобы русские барышни не судили о реальной истории по религиозной пропаганде.




> *Ваш бывший* святой Иосиф Волоцкий


И что за дурацкая подколка? Типа я не знаю, что православная церковь и клерикальная идеология как таковая - ловушка? Потому и ушёл оттуда. Но справедливости ради напомню, что кроме Иосифа был ещё и Нил Сорский с учениками.

----------

Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Где-то в священных буддийских текстах сказано, что ламы должны строить "империю Дхармы", да ещё резать при этом всех несогласных?


А что, в текстах сказано, что не надо строить империю Дхармы и самим ложиться под нож? Священный суицид - это из другой песни слова.
Про Нила Сорского не в курсе даже.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вы вообще о многом не в курсе, при удивительном апломбе... Я надеялся, что раз Иосифа Волоцкого упомянули, то о его знаменитом оппоненте должны знать, о полемике осифлян и нестяжателей.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Или что Далай-лама V не отдавал приказов (сохранились в письменном виде) об уничтожении ряда кагьюпинских монастырей и близлежащих селений вместе с монахами и жителями, включая женщин и детей.


 :EEK!:  !
ссылку в студию!  :Smilie:   Далай лама не мог так сделать то он и Далай лама. или его подставили или это ложь. или это был лже далай лама

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Во времена 5- го Далай-ламы велась борьба за власть. Король центрального Тибета поддерживал карма кагью и решил "обратить" в карма кагью гелугпинцев. Он захватил ряд монастырей в районе Лхасы, вторгся в Дрепунг. Пишут, что холмы возле Дрепунга были залиты кровью от спасающихся бегством гелугпинских монахов. В то время в Дрепунге обучались и дети монгольской знати. Монгольский Хан (последователь гелуг) был взбешен и послал в Тибет армию, чтобы наказать тибетского короля и вместе с ним монастыри карма кагью и джонанг (их объединяла позиция жентонга).
В то время 5-ый Далай-лама был маленьким мальчиком и не мог играть никакой роли в происходящем. Но вот Панчен-лама и Гандэн Трипа могли как-то в этом учавствовать. 
Так что войну начали отнюдь не монахи...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

2 Ринчен Намгьял
*Крайне* упрощённая версия событий. История противостояния к тому времени уже была долгой и кровавой. Гражданская война между кагьюпой и гелугпой длилась почти 150 лет, и совершенно не представит труда показать непосредственное участие духовенства во всём этом. Я ведь человек дотошный, ссылки приведу, когда будет время перерыть библиотеку. Что тогда скажете?..

Насчёт маленького мальчика: в 1642 году, когда громили Шигацзе, Далай-ламе V было 25 лет. Предлагаю здесь завязывать с оффтопом и переместиться в новую тему, которую открою завтра или послезавтра.

----------


## Жозефина

> 2 Ринчен Намгьял
> *Крайне* упрощённая версия событий. История противостояния к тому времени уже была долгой и кровавой. Гражданская война между кагьюпой и гелугпой длилась почти 150 лет, и совершенно не представит труда показать непосредственное участие духовенства во всём этом. Я ведь человек дотошный, ссылки приведу, когда будет время перерыть библиотеку. Что тогда скажете?..
> 
> Насчёт маленького мальчика: в 1642 году, когда громили Шигацзе, Далай-ламе V было 25 лет. Предлагаю здесь завязывать с оффтопом и переместиться в новую тему, которую открою завтра или послезавтра.


Если и кого винить в кровопролитии, то я думаю монгольского хана.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> История противостояния к тому времени уже была долгой и кровавой.


это да.




> и совершенно не представит труда показать непосредственное участие духовенства во всём этом.


роль духовенства могла быть только второстепенной. Одна "группировка" поддерживала карма кагью, другая, Монгольская, - гелуг. Какое "непосредственное участие духовенства"? Что духовенство разрушало монастыри? А то, что власть имеющие становятся фанатиками это не новость, такое во многих культурах и странах имело место, тех же шахидов часто направляют и финансируют именно шейхи.




> Насчёт маленького мальчика


сами же написали 



> Гражданская война между кагьюпой и гелугпой длилась почти 150 лет

----------


## Fritz

> Я ведь человек дотошный, ссылки приведу, когда будет время перерыть библиотеку. Что тогда скажете?..


Будем надеяться, что комментариев связанных с КК АП ОН не будет. 
Если бы все эти неприглядные факты были бы из-за идеологических причин, то гелугпийцы и монголы имели возможность полностью искоренить негелуг и бон в Тибете. Это была политика и борьба за власть, а т.к. Тибет был теократическим, то есть видимость нахождения концов в религии.

----------


## Ондрий

> Какое "непосредственное участие духовенства"? Что духовенство разрушало монастыри?


Самое непосредственное. С "пушками перьями"... например, Дрепунг свершал ответные вылазки в Ташилунгпо с целью "возврата ранее экспропреированного имущества". Т.е. велись самые что ни на есть всамделишные военные действия.

Не устаю рекомендовать к чтению книгу цепона Шакабпы "Политич. история Тибета". Все иллюзии по поводу "святой горной обители махатм" отпадут враз.

небольшие цитаты по периоду правления 5го Далай-ламы:




> гл. 7. стр 113.
> 
> Оскорбительный прием Карма Пунцога Намгьела помощниками 4го Далай-ламы привел к тому, что тот в 1618 году напал на Лхасу, встретив сопротивление монахов монастырей Дрепунг и Сэра, которым оказали помощь их мирские покровители. Большое число жителей Лхасы было убито, и холм, на котором стоял монастырь Дрепунг, был устлан их телами.....
> ... В результате этой победы сил провинции Цанг много мелких монастырей школы гелугпа в провинции У было насильственно преобразовано в кармапинские....





> гл. 7. стр. 122.
> 
> ... Сонам Чопел ... решил овладеть крепостью Донкар..... и, с помощью монахов монастырей Дрепунг и Сэра, захватил ее в течение одного дня





> там же. стр. 126.
> 
> В 1648 году несколько кагьюпинских монастырей были превращены в гелугпинские, и монахи, не имея выбора, вынуждены были подчиниться этой насильственной трансформации..


Монахи по всех школах использовались как войска набранные из "резервистов". Впрочем в резерве они, как правило, не долго оставались - до очередной заварушки.

Вообще, мне Тибет начиная с прихода буддизма (что было раньше - мне неинтересно) и до оккупации китайцами напоминает тысячелетнюю "чечню" - покоя людям там не было никогда.

----------

Raudex (01.07.2010), Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Будем надеяться, что комментариев связанных с КК АП ОН не будет.


Бож-же упаси! Уж меня-то в этом подозревать как-то странно.  :Smilie:  Для начала вот одна наводка:
http://www.savetibet.ru/center/2005/book-01.php
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/annotations/93



> Ванчуг Деден Шакабпа (1907–1989) родился в Лхасе и занимал один из высших государственных постов в Тибете — пост цепона (Секретаря по финансам) — с 1930 по 1950 год. После оккупации Тибета Китайской Народной Республикой, спасаясь от которой, более сотни тысяч тибетцев бежали вслед за Далай-ламой в соседнюю Индию, В. Д. Шакабпа был официальным представителем Далай-ламы в Нью-Дели. Уйдя на пенсию в 1966 году, он полностью посвятил себя научной работе и написал ряд книг о тибетской культуре и истории.


Такой источник вас устроит? В принципе, одной этой книги должно хватить, чтобы раз и навсегда протрезветь насчёт тибетской политики и духовенства. Удивительно, что столь откровенная книга была написана официальным представителем Далай-ламы, широко разрекламирована и даже переведена на русский. Худший компромат даже трудно вообразить.

----------

Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Будем надеяться, что комментариев связанных с КК АП ОН не будет.


В принципе - уши сегодняшнего раскола школы Кагью растут еще со времен войны с Гурками и участием в ней тогдашнего Шамара Ринпоче. КК тут есть, а вот ОН и АП никаким боком ни к тем событиям, ни к расколу не относятся иначе чем на правах рекламы этой, уже современной, разборки на Западный рынок.

Прошу последователей ОН не вступать по сему сообщению в полемику, ибо топик о "прошлом", а не о новейшей истории - пинки и зуботычины принимаю в ПС )))))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Шакабпы сейчас под рукой нет. По *этому адресу* доступна сия монография:
Е.Л.Беспрозванных. Лидеры Тибета и их роль в тибето-китайских отношениях XVII - XVIII вв. - Волгоград, 2001.
Кое-что оттуда...

С. 64-65



> Среди сект, наиболее враждебно настроенных друг к другу и, естественно, ориентировавшихся на ту или иную феодальную группировку, особенно выделялись секты Кармапа и Гелугпа. (...) После падения теократии Сакьяпы, руководство Кармапы постепенно стало расширять свою поддержку феодалов из провинции Цзан — сначала Ринпунгов, а затем сменивших их Цзанба (цзанских царей). Представители последней цзанской династии, в знак своей приверженности к этой секте, стали употреблять как часть своего имени слово «Карма».


С. 66



> ...Следует отметить, что, несмотря на все нововведения и реформы, произведенные Цзохавой, и на различные толкования священных текстов, способы обучения и обрядность, — между сектами Кармапа и Гелугпа не было принципиальных различий. Ни одна из сект не могла считаться «правоверной» или «еретической». По мнению безусловного авторитета в данном вопросе Далай-ламы ХIV, «базисные идеи карджупы, сакьяпы и гелукпы те же самые с философской точки зрения». Таким образом, *враждебность между сектами вызывалась прежде всего причинами политического характера*.


*2 Жозефина:*
Это, как видите, понятно, никто и не оспаривает. Но причины не отменяют действий. А действия порождают соответствующую карму. Вражда остаётся враждой. Что толку кричать: "Это была политика, а не религиозная рознь!" - если политику всё равно делали духовные лица? Если политические границы и границы между школами совпадали? Результат-то один: обида, ненависть, кровь.

С. 67-68



> Укрепление секты Гелугпа и рост числа ее последователей совпали по времени с началом борьбы между цзанским кланом Ринпунг и династией Пхагмоду. (...)
> 
> ...Новая династия Ринпунг (хотя Пхагмоду еще сохраняла кое-какие свои владения) начала с преследования секты Гелугпа и ее монастырей: преобразование монастырей Гелугпы в монастыри Кармапы, захват монастырских поместий, строительство монастырей Кармапы в зоне влияния Гелугпы. Затем, как сообщает тот же источник, духовенству Гелугпы было запрещено участвовать в праздновании Монлама — религиозного праздника, основанного Цзонхавой. Запрет сохранялся с 1498 по 1518 г. Другой исторический источник, написанный знаменитым дэсридом Санчжаем Чжамцо, рассказывает о конце этого инцидента: «В тот год монахи монастырей Сэра и Дрэпунг обратились к властям с просьбой разрешить им присутствовать на собственном празднике. Такое разрешение было получено, и 300 монахов из Сэра, а также почти 1000 монахов из Дрэпунга заняли свое место в центре собрания. Гьялва Гэндун Гьяцо (Далай-лама II, 1475—1542. — Е.Б.) совершил традиционное чтение джатак»


С. 78-80



> ...Режим Ринпунг потерял сначала столицу Цзана — Шигацзе (Самдрубцзе), а затем и весь Цзан, который перешел в руки бывших министров этой династии, известных в летописях как «цари Цзана» или Цзанба. На самом деле власть их распространилась далеко за пределы провинции Цзан; особенно больших успехов достиг сын упомянутого выше Цзэтана Дорчжэ, Карма Тенсунг Вангпо, в период правления которого, как сообщает Шакабпа, влияние Цзанба было весьма значительным. Политические успехи правителей Цзанба означали, что в религиозном плане Тибет подпадает под влияние секты Кармапа, которая, разумеется, поспешила поставить под свой контроль возможно большее число монастырей. Успехи секты Кармапа в Тибете отвлекали ее внимание от событий, происходивших в Монголии и Кукуноре.
> 
> В эти смутные времена секту Гелугпа возглавил Соднам Чжамцо (1543—1588), занимавший по традиции пост настоятеля монастыря Дрепунг. «В 1559 г. Соднам Чжамцо посетил Недонг и получил от местного правителя, представителя увядшей династии Пхагмоду, печать и красную тушь — символы власти». Руководство Гелугпы, в отличие от процветавшей Кармапы, было весьма заинтересовано в монгольской поддержке, поскольку позиции секты в Тибете становились все более шаткими.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Итак, кармапинцы захватывают гелугпинские монастыри и в течение 20 лет запрещают гелугпинцам участвовать в новогоднем монламе, который и придумал-то основатель гелуг Цзонкапа! Так и началась вражда двух школ, вскоре переросшая в гражданскую войну...

Далее там же:



> По сообщению тибетского источника, в 1571 г. Алтан-хан «проникся светом учения» и у него «возгорелась неугасимая вера». Глава секты решил использовать удобный случай и «установить связь ламы и милостынедателя». Для предварительных переговоров в Монголию из Тибета был отправлен ученый лама Цзондуй Санбо.
> 
> Вероятно, эти переговоры были успешными, поскольку в 1576 г. Алтан-хан прислал в Тибет новое посольство, вновь пригласившее Соднама Чжамцо в Монголию. Летом 1578 г. Соднам Чжамцо прибыл в Кукунор, в ставку Алтан-хана в урочище Цабчил, где гостю были оказаны всевозможные почести. В ходе состоявшихся переговоров было достигнуто соглашение о распространении буддизма в Монголии при активном содействии секты Гелугпа. Были установлены права и привилегии буддийских священнослужителей, запрещены шаманистские обряды и жертвоприношения. Как сообщает источник, во время этой встречи «заложили (начало) пути (распространения) учения всевышнего, закрепив (связь) ламы и милостынедателя, подобно неразлучным солнцу и луне». (...)
> 
> Соднам Чжамцо получил от монгольских феодалов богатые подарки и ему были оказаны высшие почести. Во время этой встречи Алтан-хан и Соднам Чжамцо поднесли друг другу почетные титулы, что отнюдь не было простой вежливостью, но обязательным ритуалом, закреплявшим связь «ламы» и «милостынедателя». Хан получил титул «Царь учения, великий Брахма среди богов», а Соднам Чжамцо — «Далай-лама» («Великий лама, чья мудрость безбрежна как океан)». Двум предшественникам на посту главы секты Гелугпа титул «Далай-лама» был присвоен задним числом, так что Соднам Чжамцо стал Далай-ламой III.


Далее следует рассказ о поездках Далай-ламы III по Монголии и установлении связи с другими местными феодалами. Замечу, что в указе Алтан-хана против монголов, оставшихся верными своей исконной религии, "язычники" обвиняются во всех смертных грехах. Запрещены все традиционные обряды (впрочем, обряды кровавые, так что мотивация понятна с точки зрения буддизма) и даже хранение добуддийской религиозной атрибутики (под страхом разрушения жилищ).




> По мнению Ю.Н.Рериха, именно деятельность Далай-ламы III в Монголии заложила «фундамент будущего главенства своей секты в Тибете и монгольских кочевьях». Приобретя светских покровителей за рубежом, в случае необходимости иерархи секты могли рассчитывать на вооруженную поддержку монгольских князей.
> 
> Постепенно стали расширяться связи секты Гелугпа с минским Китаем. Ю.Н.Рерих полагает, что встреча Алтан-хана и Соднама Чжамцо была инспирирована минским двором, который стремился с помощью буддизма «умиротворить» такого опасного соседа, каким был Алтан-хан. Это предположение не кажется невероятным, если учесть традиционно прагматический подход Минов к буддизму (о чем упоминалось выше). Один из минских сановников Ван Чунгу писал по поводу распространения буддизма среди монголов: «Пусть ламы из Тибета преуспеют в обращении варварского народа и превратят дикарей в добропорядочных людей».

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

После смерти Далай-ламы III в 1588 г. его тулку находят в Монголии. Йонтен Гьяцо, Далай-лама IV оказывается правнуком Алтан-хана и сыном вождя одного из монгольских племен. Это "стечение обстоятельств" вызывает возмущение у многих тибетцев, и в начале XVII в. против гелуг снова активно выступают сторонники Кармапы, пытающиеся выдворить монголов. К тому моменту монголы составляли значительную часть монахов центральных гелугпинских монастырей. Последовало два крупных антимонгольских/антигелупгпинских восстания в Лхасе, в 1605 и 1611 гг. Последнее закончилось резней и разорением города.

С. 83-84



> Новая вспышка насилия началась с простого недоразумения, когда приближенные Далай-ламы IV неправильно истолковали аллегорические стихи, написанные членом Кармапы. В ответ на это мнимое «оскорбление» от имени Гелугпы было составлено «дурное, оскорбительное послание, вследствие чего старинный конфликт между сектами кармапа и гелугпа был возобновлен еще одним новым (конфликтом)». Последовал карательный поход цзанских войск в район Лхасы. 
> 
> Затем произошел еще один инцидент со стихотворным «оскорблением»; приближенные Далай-ламы IV «ошибочно интерпретировали поэму как оскорбление Далай-ламы. Его монгольская кавалерия рассердилась и провела рейд на стоянки и дома красношапочников Кармапы. В результате Карма Тенсунг Вангпо, вождь Цзана и сторонник Кармапы, в 1605 г. повел большой корпус войск в Лхасу и изгнал монголов, которые эскортировали Далай-ламу в Тибет». Несмотря на явный перевес династии Цзанба и Кармапы, провинция Уй оставалась за Гелугпой.


В изложении Улы и Детлева Гёбел (*"Религия и власть в старом Тибете"*) эта история выглядит так:



> Вскоре после прибытия четвёртого Далай-ламы в Лхасу, один из монахов Шамарпы сочинил утончённую поэму и преподнёс её в качестве подношения Далай-ламе. Слуги Далай-ламы не поняли поэму и выразили своё неодобрение в ответ, в результате чего монахи Кагью распространили слух, что слуги Далай-ламы ничего не смыслят в поэзии. Это, конечно, считалось смертельным оскорблением для учёной персоны и привело к значительному напряжению.
> 
> В 1605 году шестой Шамарпа Чёкьи Уангчуг посетил Лхасу и привёз белый шарф с написанной на нём молитвой, чтобы поднести его великой статуе в Джо Кханге. Опять слуги Далай-ламы неправильно истолковали эти стихи как оскорбление Далай-ламы. Незамедлительно были высланы монгольские всадники, чтобы сжечь конюшни Шамара Ринпоче. Шамар Ринпоче являлся учителем правителя Шигацзе, Карма Тенсунга Уангпо, которого настолько возмутила обида, нанесённая его учителю, что он атаковал Лхасу и вытеснил монгол. В знак своей неприязни к гелугпинцам он не стал приветствовать самого Далай-ламу на одном официальном мероприятии впоследствии.
> 
> Шамар Ринпоче и Далай-лама вели переписку, стараясь найти способ прекратить распри. Однако их встрече, на которой могло быть достигнуто согласие, препятствовали интриги слуг обоих лам. Слуги Далай-ламы даже обыскивали посетителей на предмет наличия у них писем от Шамара Ринпоче, адресованных Далай-ламе.


По их мнению, Далай-лама IV, умерший в 28 лет, всю свою недолгую жизнь был просто игрушкой в руках приближённых, которые делали всё, чтобы отрезать его от внешнего мира.

Дальше опять по книге Е.Л.Беспрозванных, с. 83-84:



> После смерти Карма Тенсунга Вангпо в 1611 г. к власти пришел его сын, Карма Пунцок Намчжал (1611—1621). Он контролировал Западный Тибет и провинцию Цзан, а также часть Уйских земель. Этот правитель чувствовал себя настолько сильным, что дважды вступал в войну с Бутаном. Именно он впервые за многие десятилетия сделал попытку лично встретиться с главой враждебной партии Далай-ламой IV. Но просьба об аудиенции была отклонена под тем предлогом, что глава Гелугпы находился в глубокой медитации, и его нельзя было беспокоить. Цзанский правитель был глубоко оскорблен, и попытка примирения не состоялась.
> (...)
> После смерти Далай-ламы IV цзанский правитель Карма Пунцок Намчжал, вследствие личной неприязни, возникшей после нанесенного ему оскорбления, проявил, по словам Я Хань-чжана, «утонченную жестокость»: он запретил Далай-ламе IV перерождаться. Только после настоятельной просьбы Панчен-ламы I, которому удалось избавить цзанского правителя от серьезной болезни, запрет на перерождение был отменен.
> 
> В тибетской историографии образ Карма Пунцок Намчжала дается в самых мрачных красках: «(Он не понимал), что хорошие законы, проповеданные желтошапочниками и являющиеся сердцем буддийской религии, в основе своей не осквернены грязью греха, освободились от соперников и подобны владыке Солнцу, поэтому вознамерился их уничтожить». Но, как уже отмечалось, в определенной степени вина за обострение отношений с Цзаном лежала и на руководителях Гелугпы.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

С. 85-87



> Религиозно-политическая ситуация в Тибете в конце второго десятилетия ХVII в. была довольно сложной. В стране продолжалась борьба за власть, постоянно переплетавшаяся с борьбой различных сект буддизма. В 1618 г. цзанский правитель Карма Пунцок Намчжал захватил провинцию Уй, окружил своими войсками дворец правителя Дровая Гонпо из династии Пхагмоду и вынудил его бежать. Затем он назначил в качестве своего деши Чойинга Дорчже, главу Черношапочной линии секты Кармапа, но реальная власть оставалась в руках Карма Пунцок Намчжала (он же Цзанба-хан). Столицей его владений был город Самдрубцзе (Шигацзе).
> 
> Падение режима Пхагмоду после захвата цзанскими войсками Недонга в 1618 г. означало, что положение секты Гелугпа ухудшилось: режим Пхагмоду, давно уже не владевший Тибетом, все же был покровителем Желтой секты в провинции Уй. Теперь же Гелугпе пришлось иметь дело с цзанским правителем, подстрекаемым его союзницей, сектой Кармапа. В 1618 г. цзанские войска атаковали Лхасу, перебили многих приверженцев Гелугпы, а монастыри этой секты силой преобразовали в монастыри Кармапы. Неподалеку от Лхасы было поставлено два военных лагеря цзанцев, один из которых перерезал сообщение между Лхасой и монастырями Сэра и Дрепунг, а другой блокировал главную дорогу, ведущую в Лхасу. Таким образом, в Уе было установлено постоянное военное присутствие цзанцев.
> 
> На помощь секте Гелугпа в 1619 г. вернулись монгольские отряды, вытесненные из Лхасы в 1605 г. цзанским правителем Карма Тенсунгом Вангпо. Некоторое время монголы не предпринимали активных действий, выжидая подходящего момента.


В это же время гелугпинцы нашли новое воплощение Далай-ламы IV, умершего в 1617 г.




> В 1621 г. монголы, сочтя момент достаточно удобным, обрушились на цзанские военные лагеря: «В год железа-курицы (1621) войска цзой-хор-сог (монголов и ойратов), численностью более двух тысяч, начали сражение с основными войсками в Жантан-гане Лхасы (под руководством) двоих — молодого лхабцзуна Лобцзан-Данцзин-чжамцы и Гуру хунтайджи. Тибетские войска, потерпев поражение, укрылись в крепости “Железная гора”». После этого поражения правитель Цзана приготовился двинуть в Уй более крупные войска. Панчен-лама I, настоятель монастыря Галдан Султим-Чхоймпхэл и другие представители духовенства, стремясь не допустить крупномасштабной войны, выступили в качестве посредников. Монголы согласились прекратить военные действия при условии, что цзанские военные лагеря близ Лхасы будут уничтожены, а монастыри Гелугпы, насильно отнятые у нее, будут возвращены этой секте. Как сообщает тибетский источник «Пагсам-джон-сан», «все монастыри и религиозные общины секты гэданпа, такие, как Санъагкхар и другие, которые отошли (отреклись) от (секты гэлугпа), испугавшись силы заклинаний йога-мантры и могущества военных действий монголов-милостынедателей, непременно вынуждены были снова веровать и поклоняться ей, сочли необходимым возвышать ее».
> 
> Помощь монгольских «милостынедателей» на время изменила ситуацию в пользу Гелугпы: «Дворец Галдан-Побран Лхасы (вновь) стал центром “колеса учения”, и заново установились (границы) владений подданных. Вновь собрали приписанных (к монастырям) Сэра и Брайбун крепостных крестьян, изменили правила учения гелугпы в Уе и Цзане и вновь вернули потерянные до этого земли». Тем не менее враждебность между сектами Гелугпа и Кармапа сохранялась. Правитель Цзана Карма Пунцок Намчжал, будучи не в состоянии нарушить условия перемирия, выразил свою враждебность тем, что выстроил близ монастыря Ташилунпо, резиденции Панчен-ламы I, кармапаский монастырь Таши-Зилнон («Подавляющий Ташилунпо»). Камни для строительства этого монастыря собирались с горы, прилегающей к Ташилунпо; рабочие намеренно скатывали огромные валуны на монастырские строения, повреждая дома и убивая монахов. Когда монахи из Ташилунпо шли в близлежащий цзанский город Шигацзе, местные власти подвергали их притеснениям.
> 
> Неустойчивость политической ситуации в Тибете вынуждала руководство Гелугпы скрывать местонахождение юного Далай-ламы V. Вместо того, чтобы поселить его в монастыре Дрепунг, его содержали в Нанкарцзе и не спешили с его интронизацией.


После этого в течение 20 лет гелугпинцы и монголы будут воевать с союзными войсками кармапинцев и бонпо...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Дальше очень много информации. Постить целые страницы смысла нет - просто перескажу, дополнив кое-какими сведениями из других источников.

Правитель Цзана Карма Пунцок Намгьял умирает в 1622 г., и бразды правления принимает его сын Карма Тенкьонг Вангпо. Напряжённость в стране временно ослабевает, и юный Далай-лама V открыто поселяется в монастыре Дрепунг. Монголы предлагают для перестраховки перевезти его в Кукунор, но гелугпинскую верхушку это не устраивает. Опасаясь слишком сильного влияния монголов в Тибете, они снова прячут Далай-ламу, в этот раз уже от монгольских "милостынедателей". Но с 1625 г. он вновь живёт в Дрепунге, а связи гелуг с монгольскими милостынедателями всё более укрепляются. Цзанскому правителю не нравится обогащение гелугпинских монастырей и всё возрастающее военное присутствие монголов в Тибете. Прибытие монгольских войск в Лхасу в 1631 г. едва не привело к новому столкновению.

В Монголии тем временем зреет смута: феодалы грызутся за власть, причём верх берут сторонники красношапочных школ. Цогт-хан, очередной правитель Кукунора, становится последователем школы карма кагью и обещает правителю Цзана прислать 10000 всадников, чтобы покончить с гелугпой раз и навсегда. Единственными надёжными союзниками гелуг в Монголии остаются джунгарские феодалы; к ним и направляется тибетская делегация в 1633 г. - просить о помощи. Это решение и изменило судьбу Тибета. Предполагается, что инициатива принадлежала Панчен-ламе I, поскольку Далай-ламе было всего 16 лет. Гуши-хан заверил посланников, что при необходимости защитит школу гелуг.

Далее следует история, достойная целого фильма или романа. В 1635 г. Гуши-хан под предлогом паломничества отправляется на разведку в Лхасу. По пути он встречает десятитысячное войско Арсалана, сына кукунорского правителя. Как и обещал Цогт-хан, его войско едет в Тибет, чтобы нанести решающий удар по школе гелуг. До самой Лхасы Гуши-хан и Арсалан едут вместе, проводя время в разговорах. Гуши-хан сумел склонить Арсалана на сторону гелугпы, и тот ударил по цзанским войскам, но потерпел поражение. На обратном пути Арсалана убили по приказу отца: Цогт-хану донесли об измене сына. Гуши-хан, успевший выведать у Арсалана все военные тайны, внезапно напал на Кукунор. В знаменитой битве у Кровавого Холма (Оланго, 1637 г.) всё войско, которое оставалось у Цогт-тайчжи, было перебито ("вершины двух гор покраснели от крови" ), сам он спрятался в норе тарбагана, но был пойман. Год спустя Далай-лама V на торжественной церемонии в Лхасе дарует Гуши-хану титул "царя религии и защитника веры", а вместе с титулом и завоеванные земли в Кукуноре, на которых селится хошеутское племя. Постепенно власть Гуши-хана распространяется на всё Амдо.

С. 93-94



> Таким образом, между Далай-ламой V и Гуши-ханом были официально установлены отношения «лама — милостынедатель», что крайне встревожило конкурирующую секту Кармапа: «Вся эта нерелигиозная деятельность очень беспокоила Кармапу; в письме к Далай-ламе он объяснил, что не был расположен к какой-либо вооруженной акции, предпринимаемой во имя религии, и что ни он, ни школа Кагьюдпа никоим образом не могли одобрять действия короля Цанга. Далай-лама ответил, что так и думал, и дал заверение, что ничего неблагоприятного не произойдет. Тем не менее Кармапа понял, что события примут другой оборот. Король Цанга начал организацию крупного войска, собирая и готовя к боям людей Конгпо». Если учесть, что написавший письмо глава секты Кармапа Чойинг Дордже и часто упоминаемый в летописях «красношапочник» Рабчжампа — это одно и то же лицо, то очевидно, что его заявления были чистым лицемерием. Что же касается ответа, данного Далай-ламой V, то он, вероятно, надеялся на сохранение некоего равновесия сил, когда хошоуты были бы удовлетворены захватом Кукунора и Амдо, а правитель Цзана, опасаясь вмешательства хошоутских «милостынедателей», не стал бы провоцировать вооруженные столкновения с Гелугпой.
> 
> Но эти надежды оказались необоснованными. Карма Тенкионг Вангпо, встревоженный закреплением хошоутов в Кукуноре и Амдо, «мобилизовал армию из тринадцати районов Тибета». Затем он обратился к бэрийскому правителю Доньо Дорчжэ с предложением объединенными усилиями покончить с Гелугпой. В ответном послании правитель Бэри заверял: «В следующем году я соберу в Каме армию и направлю ее в Уй. В это же время Вы должны прибыть с Вашей армией из Цзана. Вместе мы совершенно уничтожим секту Гелугпа, так что и следа будет не найти». Но письмо было перехвачено сторонником Гелугпы и передано Гуши-хану.
> 
> Гуши-хан сообщил об этом инциденте в Лхасу, а также информировал Далай-ламу V о своем плане разгромить по очереди бэрийского и цзанского правителей. В руководящих кругах Гелугпы начались разногласия по этому поводу. Далай-лама V заявил: «Наши отношения с цзанской группировкой в последний год не так уж плохи. Они сейчас не притесняют Гелугпу, а вред, который они причинили монастырям Сэра и Дрепунг, фактически был вызван ошибкой Гелугпы, отказавшей правителю Цзана в аудиенции у Далай-ламы IV. *Я не вижу причин для соперничества с Недонг Гонгма или сектами Кагьюдпа и Чжонангпа. Что касается нас, Гелугпы и Ганден Побрана, то мы уже вполне удовлетворены*». Очевидно, Далай-лама V считал, что Гуши-хан уже выполнил свою роль, устранив Цогта-тайчжи. Войдя же в Центральный Тибет, хошоуты могли там и остаться. Ближайший помощник Далай-ламы V и главный администратор владений секты Соднам Чоспел полагал, что столкновений с цзанским правителем не избежать, и лучше воспользоваться услугами «милостынедателя» Гуши-хана для объединения страны под властью Гелугпы.
> 
> В конце концов было найдено компромиссное решение: Далай-лама V одобрил предстоявшее вторжение хошоутов в Бэри, причем в связи с создавшейся там угрозой для буддизма в целом, без упоминания отдельных сект; в письме также содержалось пожелание, чтобы Гуши-хан затем вернулся в Кукунор, а вопрос о походе в Цзан был обойден вообще. Однако несмотря на данный ответ, Далай-лама V подозревал, что Соднам Чоспел за его спиной все же одобрит планируемый поход.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кое-какие предварительные выводы...

*Итак, история отношений карма кагью и гелуг с конца  XV в. и до окончания гражданской войны в Тибете - история непрерывной вражды, взаимных преследований, оскорблений, военных стычек, убийств монахов и мирного населения. Причём до самого 1619 г. без малейшего участия всяких "нехороших монголов" (которые, впрочем, уже три века играли заметную роль в тибетской политике). Начали в своё время именно кармапинцы. Гелугпинцы искусно вели политику агрессивной - по необходимости! - самозащиты. Те и другие готовы были призвать монголов на помощь.

Далай-лама V занимал примирительную позицию и даже признал, что гелугпинцы сами виноваты в обострении отношений с правителями Цзана.* Специально для г-на Фрица: *очевидно, что никакой "империи Дхармы" он пока строить не собирался, а вот в планах окружения была "империя гелуг". Окружение и вынудило в конце концов Далай-ламу развязать масштабную гражданскую войну и вести её до победного конца. И кто тут "сепаратист", совершенно непонятно, особенно с учётом того, что в этой войне чуть ли не весь Тибет сражался против гелугпинцев, то есть против пришлых монгольских войск. Тибет и без главенства гелуг был буддийской страной, и никакими религиозными и прочими благородными мотивами нельзя объяснить стремление подмять всех под себя. То же самое, впрочем, относится и к кармапинцам, которые сами развязали вражду ещё за полтора века до этих событий.*

Если бы не Арсалан, сейчас мы говорили бы о великом Кармапе X, объединившем Тибет под своей мудрой властью, и о "сепаратисте" Далай-ламе V. Но Дхарма и государственная необходимость в любом случае ни при чём...  :Frown: 

Продолжение следует...

----------


## Dondhup

Вывод из этого один - соблюдать обеты Ваджраяны и ни в коем случае не разжигать вражду между буддистами разных направления.

----------

Sten (29.12.2009), Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Дондуп, вы великий ортодокс-перестраховщик. Никто и не разжигает вражду, просто надоело слушать неофитские фантазии о мирном средневековом Тибете. Историю нужно знать.

----------

Raudex (01.07.2010), Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Я Ваши сообщения не считаю разжиганием вражды. Вопрос серьезный лучше перестраховаться.

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Как? Разучиться читать и думать?

----------


## Fritz

> Вообще, мне Тибет начиная с прихода буддизма (что было раньше - мне неинтересно) и до оккупации китайцами напоминает тысячелетнюю "чечню" - покоя людям там не было никогда.


А раньше было ещё веселее - перед тем как умертвить предпочитали для начала попытать и в жертву поприносить.

Пока я не заметил идеологичесой подоплёки всех этих разборок, вроде "последователи прасангики решили перерезать всех читтаматринцев округи из-за победы представителя последних на вчерашнем диспуте". Пока вижу лишь политические причины и националистические, причём, кагьюпинцы первые начали, о чём умалчивают в КК АП ОН, когда начинают плакаться на судьбу свою.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Её и не было, идеологической подоплёки. Что никак не сказывается на моральной стороне дела.

----------


## Fritz

В этой связи мне интересен другой вопрос - как народ держал обеты хотя бы генина, как он умудрялся после читки хотя бы первого тома Ламрима идти в бой и вообще, что же это за буддизм у нас такой?
И были ли общины не участвовавшие в борьбе?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> и вообще, что же это за буддизм у нас такой?


Буддизм как буддизм. Не хуже, чем в Японии, по крайней мере. Там тоже любили поиграть в войнушку, монастырь на монастырь под феодальными знамёнами. Земные люди, не без греха. И даже не все монахи тогда читали хотя бы первый том ламрима. Налицо опять ошибочная идеализация средневековья.

Похоже, в гражданке не участвовали сакья, звёздный политический час которых был давно позади (они были господствующей школой при Хубилае), и ньингма. Бутанские другпа кагью после всех этих событий были очень непримиримо настроены по отношению к гелугпе. Далай-лама V прислал войска - и потерпел сокрушительное поражение. На предложение Далай-ламы присоединиться к Тибету бутанцы даже не посчитали нужным отвечать. После пары попыток завоевать Бутан он отказался от этой мысли: тибетцам было очень трудно воевать в Бутане. Чтобы замять дело, Далай-лама обратился к Панчен-ламе, и тот добился мирного договора, отправив в Бутан послов с богатыми дарами.

Король Ладака, тоже другпа, имел неосторожность притеснять гелугпинские монастыри и открыто угрожать Далай-ламе союзом с Бутаном. В Ладаке не было лесов, так что тибетцы без труда разбили ладакскую армию и захватили столицу Лех. Ладакский король обратился за помощью к радже Кашмира, который прислал конницу. Затяжная война никого не устраивала, поэтому при посредничестве тогдашнего верховного ламы другпа кагью дело замяли. По мирному договору король Ладака уступил Тибету часть своей территории и обязался раз в три года платить дань.

Но это всё было уже после тибетской гражданки, о которой речь впереди. Вечером запощу новые отрывки из книги, а пока убегаю на работу.

----------


## Ондрий

> Пока вижу лишь политические причины и националистические


... а другого и не было никогда.




> причём, кагьюпинцы первые начали, о чём умалчивают в КК АП ОН, когда начинают плакаться на судьбу свою.


а они еще раньше начали, когда ввели институт "тулку". А вот кто первый их лам-настоятелей взял на себя решать вопросы выходящие за стены дацана я не помню.

Вот, что бывает, когда к власти приходит религия. Даже такую систему, как буддизм можно превратить в беспредел, если порождать теократию.

----------


## лесник

> "Собрать бы книги все да сжечь..." 
> 
> Правильно. И именно поэтому не так важно, что 
> .
> Но они действительно во многих вопросах противоречат друг другу, и не стоит методом аутотренинга убеждать себя, что это не так. Или что Далай-лама V не отдавал приказов (сохранились в письменном виде) об уничтожении ряда кагьюпинских монастырей и близлежащих селений вместе с монахами и жителями, включая женщин и детей.



Не совсем понятно, причем тут воззрения? Они же не из-за воззрений друг друга гнобили.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

При том, что ветка началась со споров: отличаются воззрения или нет. Я тогда перевёл разговор на древние распри исключительно для того чтобы лишний раз напомнить: не всё было так благостно в отношениях между тибетскими школами, как это представляет, например, Турман. А разница в воззрениях вполне могла быть лишним поводом. То дзогчен ересью объявляли, то мадхьямику жентонг, то целую школу джонанг.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Интересно, как в такой обстановке, когда монахи убивают, и когда монахов убивают, сохранились чистые линии передачи и реализованные учителя, почему вся Дхарма Тибета не пошла на дно?

И мое мнение: да, лучше разучиться читать и думать, чем ворошить такие вещи и стимулировать неблагое мышление. Пусть лучше древний Тибет кажется иддилией.

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Интересно, как в такой обстановке,....


Я тоже хотел такой же вопрос поднять. Выходит, что все кому не лень пороняли все какие только можно обеты Винаи и Ваджраяны.

----------

Sten (29.12.2009), Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Huandi

> Пусть лучше древний Тибет кажется иддилией.


С таким мышлением хорошо быть каким-нибудь толкиенистом - собственными фантазиями заменять реальность.

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Николай Г.

Тибет - это вассальное Китаю государство, столица - город Лхаса.
Буддизм - это учение, опирающееся на четыре благородные истины о жизни, страдании и возможности избавления от него. Родоначальник - Будда (рус. «пробужденный, просветленный»).

----------


## лесник

> Интересно, как в такой обстановке, когда монахи убивают, и когда монахов убивают, сохранились чистые линии передачи и реализованные учителя, почему вся Дхарма Тибета не пошла на дно?
> 
> И мое мнение: да, лучше разучиться читать и думать, чем ворошить такие вещи и стимулировать неблагое мышление. Пусть лучше древний Тибет кажется иддилией.


Лучше смотреть на мир, жизнь и историю незамутненным взглядом и видеть вещи такими, какими они были и есть. Мышление, каким бы благим оно ни было, построенное на иллюзии, ни к чему хорошему не приведет. Нужно отчетливо представлять себе то учение, которому следуешь, и понимать, что учение - это прежде всего люди, они могут ошибаться и вообще бывают разные. 

"Чистые линии передачи" как идеал существуют, на мой взгляд, только в книгах. В жизни - это, в большинстве случаев, противоречия, борьба, сомнения и все остальное, что присуще жизни. Дхарма не висит в воздухе и не лежит в стерильной барокамере. Какие-то линии сохранились, какие-то - увяли. Возьмите историю далай-лам - сам ЕСДЛ высказывал сомнения о подлинности некоторых своих предшественников. Тем не менее подлинные линии передачи сохранились и существуют реализованные учителя. Лично  меня тот факт, что среди такого безобразия, крови и грязи, сохранилось и выжило чистое и светлое учение, вдохновляет больше и больше стимулирует благое мышление, чем сознательный эскапизм и поддержание иллюзии о Тибете как о баунти-рае. 

* * *

Мрак Средневековья не помешал появлению таких светлых и удивительных личностей как Св. Франциск. Время было такое - убивали, травили, интриговали. Дхарма Тибета не пошла на дно, а вот сам Тибет, похоже, ушел.

----------

Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Интересно, как в такой обстановке, когда монахи убивают, и когда монахов убивают, сохранились чистые линии передачи и реализованные учителя, почему вся Дхарма Тибета не пошла на дно?


Ну, хорошие-то люди и настоящие практики тоже были. Говорят, мир держится на праведниках... А основная масса была не хуже и не лучше других народов, видимо. А то, что многие были монахами, - просто особенность общества, это совсем не значит, что столько людей реально были призваны стать монахами и соблюдали Винаю.

----------

Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Оскольд

*Дмитрий Кармапенко писал:*



> Удивительно, что столь откровенная книга была написана официальным представителем Далай-ламы, широко разрекламирована и даже переведена на русский. Худший компромат даже трудно вообразить.


Знаете, это гораздо лучше, честнее и вызывает больше уважения, чем как Валпола Рахула в "чему учил Будда", на протяжении всей книги описывать небывалый пацифизм и миролюбие буддизма(причем не только как идеологии, но и как исторического явления, в одном месте вроде как даже пишет, что мол ни капли крови во имя Будды не пролилось за всю историю), а потом вот открываешь помоему В.И.Корнева, и читаешь в главе про Бирму,такое что....впрочем поскольку в инете из Корнева только глава о Тайском Буддизме(http://www.arsasiatica.com/books/111...13/kornev1.htm), а печатного текста под рукой нет, то позволю себе отделаться полунамеком(хотя если у кого то есть эта книга и он приведет цитату(ключевые слова "собор архатов")) буду признателен)...

А ежели еще прочесть про подобные вещи сразу после Рахулы, да по горячим следам, то боюсь у некоторых доверие упадет не только к Валполу как автору, но и к Учению в целом...

Так что в том, что подобные "компроматы" выходят из под пера иерархов такого уровня, лично я склонен видеть скорее повод для уважения, чем нечто предосудительное.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Мое мнение: участие монахов и духовенства во всем этом все равно сильно притянуто за уши. 
Да, были фанатично и националистически настроенные лидеры, да, были воинственные монголы и было духовенство, которое любыми путями старалось сохранить свою школу и влияние своей школы на народ. Но липить из тибетцев и особенно из тибетского духовенства тамплиеров... Они воевать-то толком не умели, поэтому и переходили то под защиту Монголии, то Китая. Поэтому и приходилось по первому зову ехать к "защищающим господам" и показывать там чудеса, чтобы роль Тибета сводилась только лишь к духовности. И Кармапа ездил в Китай, и Далай-лама в Монголию, и другие религиозные иерархи, часто против их воли. 

Почитайте Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче "Блистательное Величие"

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Читали-читали. Там тоже всяких "чудес" навалом, но всё-таки уже помягче, без крови - время более цивилизованное.




> Мое мнение: участие монахов и духовенства во всем этом все равно сильно притянуто за уши.


Это как?.. Погодите, сейчас подробно осветим события гражданской войны...
И, между прочим, до Шакабпы мы ещё не добрались... Там много эпизодов похлеще, хоть и меньшего масштаба.

Тханка Далай-ламы V (большой размер файла!)
Тханка Кармапы Х (большой размер файла!)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Погодите, сейчас подробно осветим события гражданской войны...


Дмитрий, а зачем копаться в мрачных страницах, тем более, если многие факты непроверенные? Мы в нашей собственной истории многого не знаем или неправильно понимаем, что уж говорить о такой закрытой стране как Тибет. А написать и домыслить можно много чего... "домысливателей" хватает, особенно среди китайской пропаганды.

----------


## Вова Л.

Как говорил Райкин "Время было не то, время было другое, эпоха была жуткая, просто жутчайшая эпоха, настроение было гнусное и атмосфера была мерзопакостная." Это все дела давно минувших дней. Сейчас уже черт ногу сломит, кто там был прав, кто виноват. Конечно, идеализировать историю Тибета не нужно, но и усердно посыпать себе голову пеплом тоже не стоит. Нас там не было, кто какие кому приказы отдавал мы не знаем, может, кто-то из духовенства и был в этом непосредственно замешан, а кого-то заочно отнесли для прикрытия высоким именем.

----------


## Вантус

Данное рассуждение абсурдно. Что, если давно дело было, и разбираться нельзя? Если духовенство не было виновато, то кто был? Какие там политические силы были, кроме духовенства?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Итак, Далай-лама позволил монголам разгромить Кхам под предлогом борьбы с врагами Дхармы (не только школы гелуг). Что же это были за враги?

Формальным поводом для начала войны, как уже говорилось, стало перехваченное Гуши-ханом письмо Доньо Дордже, царя Бэри с обещанием "совершенно уничтожить секту гелугпа, так что и следа будет не найти". Доньо Дордже был убеждённым последователем бонпо и буддизм вообще не жаловал. Но, по-видимому, на фоне гелугпинского клерикализма и стремления установить теократический режим красношапочники казались ему всё-таки ближе и роднее, чем реформированная Цзонкапой "школа добродетельных". Поэтому он охотно пошёл на союз с цзанским правителем Карма Тенкьонг Вангпо, преданным учеником Кармапы Х.

В 1640 г. Гуши-хан вместе с монгольской армией ураганом пронёсся по Кхаму. Войско Доньо Дордже было разбито, сам он был заключён в тюрьму. Если верить гелугпинским летописцам, в результате монгольского набега были освобождены из темницы монахи и миряне разных школ буддизма, которых нехороший царь-бонец взял под стражу, и вся страна ликовала. Мы все люди взрослые и примерно можем себе представить, как выглядело это "ликование" гордых, свободолюбивых кхамцев под копытами монгольских коней... Но на этом Гуши-хан не остановился.

Беспрозванных 2001, с. 94-97



> Следующим объектом нападения хошоутов, как и было сообщено Далай-ламе V, должен был стать Цзан. В 1641 г. войска Гуши-хана двинулись в Цзан через провинцию Уй; в этот момент Соднам Чоспел признался, что он действительно сообщил Гуши-хану об одобрении руководством Гелугпы всех его планов, поскольку считал, что действует на благо секты. Вновь возник спор, в ходе которого Далай-лама V заявил: «Если мы убедим Гуши-хана уйти, это будет для нас политически выгодно и реабилитирует нашу честь». Но Соднам Чоспел заявил, что теперь остановить наступление хошоутов невозможно.


Итак, Далай-ламу V поставили перед фактом: война против карма кагью развязана, назад хода нет... К его чести, он сопротивляется до последнего, пока есть надежда восстановить мир и утихомирить разбушевавшихся монгольских "миротворцев".




> ...Хошоутские войска, дойдя до границ Цзана, без особых препятствий вошли на территорию провинции и осадили главный город Шигацзе. Шигацзе представлял собой мощную крепость, которую кочевники сразу взять не смогли: осажденные яростно сопротивлялись, метко поражая стрелами нападавших. Тогда хошоуты блокировали Шигацзе и стали ждать, пока голод заставит защитников крепости сдаться. Но и сами кочевники среди враждебного населения чувствовали себя не очень-то уютно. Ситуация сложилась довольно неопределенная, и все зависело от того, кто из соперников получит помощь от тибетцев.


А теперь внимание: все мы знаем, что Великий Пятый был практиком дзогчена. При этом часто повторяется, что он практиковал дзогчен втайне от своего окружения. Но ежели пошевелить мозгами, возникает немало вопросов. Вопрос первый: шила в мешке не утаишь. У первого лица в государстве в принципе не может быть тайн от своих придворных. Вот фотография "тайного дворца" Далай-ламы V, где он занимался практиками дзогчен. Что же тут тайного? А при желании в Сети можно найти и фотографии фресок, которыми расписаны все стены. На фресках изображены позы трул-кхор и видения тогел. Вряд ли все фрески написал Далай-лама и вряд ли он никого во дворец не пускал и сам занимался уборкой. Вопрос второй: что вообще побудило гелугпинского первоиерарха, и так обладающего всеми необходимыми для реализации передачами и наставлениями, обратиться к учениям и практикам "старой школы", с точки зрения гелуг даже более "подозрительной", чем джонанг? Неожиданно ответ нашёлся:




> Далай-лама V колебался, не решаясь, очевидно, открыто поддержать чужеземцев. Его советник Соднам Чоспел предложил верховному иерарху не только открыто выразить свою позицию, т. е. призвать всех сторонников Гелугпы к поддержке хошоутов, но и привлечь к этой борьбе приверженцев секты Нинмапа, с которой была связана семья Далай-ламы V. Как сообщает «Дэбтэр-чжамцо», «сам Содном-Рабдан соизволил сказать Великому Пятому о том, что сейчас и в будущем неободимо взять на себя труд, связанный с защитой религии». Он просил так: «Возможно, что угодные божества сект новых направлений и хороши — они действительно очень могущественны в делах, направленных вовне, но для внутренних дел от них особой пользы нет. Здесь лучше (секта) Нинмапа, которая действует, как собачий жир на раны. Извольте выразить ваше благоволение в интересах настоящего и будущего собственной религии, исходя из (положений) Нинмапы, которая обладает всеми достоинствами, необходимыми для решительных мер (дословно: для швыряния, сжигания и подавления)».


Словом, для гневных, подавляющих действий. Потом, судя по всему, Далай-лама и до тогела добрался, но первоначальная мотивация была именно такая...

----------


## Yeshe

в том и проблема любой даже самой распрекрасной религии или идеи, что они сразу теряют свою красоту как только их начинают скрещивать с реальной властью - потому что идея / религия заканчивается, начинается власть. Нельзя служить богу (идее) и маммоне (деньгам, власти) одновременно. Потому это было отступление от идеи буддизма в те времена в угоду политическим амбициям. Говорить об этом нужно, чтобы по крайней мере не создавать кумиров ни из стран, ни из людей. 

Кстати, как только начинаются политические заморочки у религиозных лидеров, мне становится противно - там уже нет религии, там политиканство.

----------

Raudex (01.07.2010), Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> если многие факты непроверенные? "домысливателей" хватает, особенно среди китайской пропаганды.


Я вообще с разумными людьми говорю или как? Или вы из тех, кто скажет, что дважды два равно пять, если партия скажет "надо"? Что не проверено, если сохранились все первоисточники? Какая "китайская пропаганда", о чём вы? Шакабпа, доверенное лицо Далай-ламы XIV и министр правительства в изгнании, занимался "китайской пропагандой"? Запретим его книгу как недушеполезную? Из неё я пока ничего не цитировал (там вообще мрак полный), но и вся книга Беспрозванных построена на тибетских первоисточниках и трудах тибетологов. Все цитаты приводятся со ссылками (здесь я их убираю для удобства).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

С. 97-99



> Наконец, Далай-лама V осознал, что ситуацию изменить уже нельзя, и с горечью заявил Соднаму Чоспелу: «Мы теперь должны идти до конца в этой войне, которую так неосторожно начали. Если Гуши-хан победит, то и хорошо. Если же он проиграет, мы должны будем оставить Лхacy и искать другую страну для проживания». С этого момента Гелугпа перестала соблюдать видимость нейтралитета, и все ее сторонники должны были оказывать помощь войскам хошоутов любыми способами: продовольствием, фуражом для лошадей, поставкой орудия и боеприпасов. Для скорейшего взятия Шигацзе была построена гигантская катапульта. Сторонники Гелугпы также непосредственно участвовали в военных действиях, сначала в тех районах Уя, где стояли цзанские гарнизоны, а затем Соднам Чоспел «двинул в Цзан большое число войск и соединился с лагерем Гуши-хана». К боевым действиям на стороне Гелугпы удалось привлечь и секту Нинмапа: «Цзанцы для усмирения Сэра и Брайбуна построили крепость Донкар-цзон. Войска, собранные из сторонников учения Нинмапы, захватили ее и еще одну крепость, Шол».
> 
> Относительно падения Шигацзе существуют разные версии. Я Ханьчжан утверждает, что благодаря посредничеству Панчен-ламы I Карма Тенкионг Вангпо согласился капитулировать, надеясь сохранить себе жизнь. В.Д. Шакабпа, напротив, пишет, что в начале 1642 г. город-крепость Шигацзе и монастырь Таши-Зилнон были взяты после отчаянного сопротивления, причем цзанский правитель был захвачен со своей семьей и сторонниками. Думается, вторая версия соответствует истине, поскольку в хронике секты Кармапа говорится: «прошло несколько дней, и Гуши-хан напал на Шигацзе, столицу Цанга. Город был окружен и на восьмой день первого месяца года водяной лошади и перешел в руки монголов после жестокой баталии, а король Цанга был схвачен. Были тысячи убитых и раненых». Карма Тенкионг Вангпо был брошен в тюрьму, но позднее, в связи с тем что вокруг него могла сформироваться оппозиция, Гуши-хан изменил свое решение: он «приказал положить его (бывшего правителя. — Е.Б.) в кожаный мешок (и бросить в реку)». После разгрома цзанского режима Гуши-хан пригласил Далай-ламу V в Цзан. В апреле 1642 г. в монастыре Ташилунпо была проведена торжественная церемония, на которой Гуши-хан объявил, что передает Далай-ламе V власть над всем Тибетом. Эта верховная власть понималась как власть духовная. Гуши-хан, объявив себя защитником буддийской веры, сохранил в своих руках военную власть. Хотя он удержал за собой Кукунор, но, как и опасался Далай-лама V, не ушел из Тибета: он поселился на равнине Дам, в восьми днях пути от Лхасы. Как утверждает источник, «хотя Далай-лама мог возвеличить религию, но был не в состоянии справиться с раздробленностью (Тибета)». Для непосредственного руководства административными делами Гуши-хан назначал специального чиновника, который выполнял функции премьер-министра и носил титул дэсрид (часто в текстах этот титул также называется «диба» или «деши»). Первым дэсридом был назначен ближайший помощник Далай-ламы V Соднам Чоспел.
> 
> Таким образом, в 1642 г. в Тибете был установлен хошоутский протекторат. Формально хошоутский протекторат вполне укладывался в традиционную буддийскую схему «лама — милостынедатель», и именно так секта Гелугпа преподносила своему населению факт присутствия в стране чужеземцев. Образцом такой религиозной пропаганды, восхваляющей хошо-утского «милостынедателя» как дхармараджу и чакравартина, служит апологетическое описание деятельности Гуши-хана в хронике Сумба-Хамбо. (...) ...В то же время ряд сект и принадлежавших к ним феодалов отнюдь не были убеждены этой риторикой и выступали как против Гелугпы, так и против ее хошоутских покровителей. В этой связи присутствие хошоутских войск в Тибете объективно способствовало становлению нового теократического режима.
> 
> До появления хошоутов Тибет можно было называть государством только условно: в стране существовало множество феодальных владений при отсутствии центральной власти. Режим Цзанба-ханов (правителей провинции Цзан) не являлся вполне легитимным до 1618 г., т. е. до гибели последнего официального правителя из династии Пхагмоду. Кроме того, при его явном доминировании, он все же не контролировал всей территории страны (постоянная борьба с Гелугпой в Уе, наличие независимых владений вроде Бэри). Главной причиной отсутствия централизованного государства в Тибете к середине XVII в. была, без сомнения, религиозно-политическая борьба между сектами Гелугпа и Кармапа, создававшая условия для феодальной анархии и сепаратизма. Эта борьба, усугубляемая вмешательством различных монгольских группировок, серьезно дезорганизовала хозяйственную жизнь страны, препятствовала ее нормальному развитию. Государство, по сути, нужно было создавать заново.
> 
> Эту историческую миссию взял на себя Далай-лама V, которого его биографы характеризуют следующим образом: он был «...спокойным и серьезным, смелым и решительным; ... был немногословным, и потому каждое его слово было убедительным»; «был великим ученым и глубоким мыслителем, но сверх того имел политическую проницательность и предусмотрительность». Сочетание выдающихся личных качеств и уникального положения, которое он занимал в стране, обеспечили успех его начинаний.

----------


## Fritz

> война против *карма кагью* развязана,


Дмитрий, что за источники , кто автор?))))

Но меня по-настоящему другой вопрос волнует теперь. А именно, были ли во всей этой истории нейтралы, которые занимались только Дхармой и можно либыло оставаться нейтралом? Я имею в виду и монастыри и домохозяев.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Изложение той же истории в статье датских тибетологов Улы и Детлева Гёбел:



> Пока Шигацзе и монастырь Кагью Таши Зилнон готовились к нападению, армия Гушри-хана захватывала один за другим районы Цанга. Когда, наконец, войска окружили крепость Карма Тенкьонга Уангпо, они встретили такое сильное сопротивление, что поняли, что смогут победить лишь после длительной осады. Сёнам Чёпел не ожидал такого сильного противодействия. Он начал нервничать и попросил Далай-ламу выступить посредником. Тот ответил коротким отказом, объяснив, что они сами начали войну. Он заявил, что нет другого пути, кроме доведения войны до конца, и что им придётся искать другую страну для проживания, если они проиграют.
> 
> Сопротивление осаждённых людей в Шигацзе ослабло спустя некоторое время, и Карма Тенкьонг Уангпо просил Панчен-ламу и Кармапу выступить посредниками, что в той ситуации не принесло бы результата. Десятый Кармапа Чёйинг Дордже раздал всё своё имущество беднякам, назначил Гьялцапа Ринпоче своим представителем в Цурпху и стал лагерем недалеко от Ям Дура.
> 
> В 1642 году крепость Шигацзе и монастырь Таши Зилнон пали. Тысячи людей погибли, а король со свитой были заключены под стражу. Монахи трёх гелугпинских монастырей праздновали свою победу на улицах Лхасы. Гушри-хан пригласил Далай-ламу в Шигацзе и сделал его правителем всего Тибета. Сёнам Чёпела назначили его представителем. Далай-лама объявил Лхасу столицей Тибета и назвал тибетское правительство "Гаден Пходранг" - так же, как называлась его резиденция поблизости от Дрепунга. Он издал новые законы, назначил губернаторов и министров и начал строительство Поталы. Далай-лама объявил своего учителя, Лосанга Чёкьи Гьялцена, настоятеля Таши Лунпо эманацией Амитабы и сказал, что тот - уже четвёртый из этих тулку. У того уже был титул Панчен, и с тех пор его называли Панчен Ринпоче.
> 
> В то время как Карма Тенкьонг Уангпо находился в заключении в Лхасе, его последователи атаковали новое тибетское правительство. Был захвачен город Гьянце и сожжены гелугпинские монастыри в провинции Конгпо. Однако, объединённые войска монголов и Гаден Пходранга смогли подавить восставших. Карма Тенкьонга Уангпо и двух его министров зашили в кожаные мешки и бросили в реку Шигацзе. Собственность правителя была передана Далай-ламе. Монастырь Кармапы Таши Зилнон полностью снесли, а материал использовали для ремонта других монастырей. Множество не столь больших монастырей Кармапы были насильно обращены в монастыри Гелугпы, а многих лам держали в заточении. Например, в 1643 году наряду с другими монастырями Сурманга подверглись нападению монастыри Намгьял-Це и Дуци-Тил и был посажен в тюрьму седьмой Трунгпа Тулку.
> 
> Находясь в своём лагере недалеко от Ям Дура, десятый Кармапа получил письмо от Далай-ламы, который просил от него обещания, что Кагью не будут вести войну против Гелугпы. Кармапа ответил: "Как мы могли бы осмелиться причинить вред гелугпинцам в будущем, если мы не делали этого в прошлом?", и пообещал следовать любым распоряжениям Далай-ламы, дабы доказать свою искренность в этом вопросе.
> ...


Беспрозванных 2001, с. 100-101



> ...В стране существовала серьезная оппозиция Гелугпе и прежде всего — со стороны секты Кармапа. Когда хошоутские войска вошли в провинцию Цзан, глава Кармапы Чойинг Дор-чже со своими приближенными ушел в Ямдур и стал там лагерем. Там высшее духовенство Кармапы и переждало события, связанные с осадой и взятием Шигацзе. «Будучи в Ямдуре, Кармапа получил письмо от Далай-ламы, спрашивающее, готовится ли он воевать с Гелугпой, и требующее от него слова, что не начнет никаких враждебных действий против них. “Как мы можем причинить вред Гелугпе, если мы никогда не делали этого в прошлом?” — ответил Кармапа. Он добавил, что согласится с любой просьбой Далай-ламы доказать свою искренность в этом. При получении ответа возникли споры, и министры Гелугпы обратили внимание на то, что Кармапа не пообещал определенно никогда не вредить последователям Далай-ламы. В результате были посланы вооруженные силы атаковать лагерь Кармапы. Большое число последователей его нашли смерть, их палатки и имущество были разорены. Кармапа избежал резни и разослал оставшихся в живых в разные части страны».
> 
> Сам Чойинг Дорчже бежал в Лхобраг (Лходаг) — район на границе с Бутаном, и там организовал восстание местных приверженцев Кармапы против новой власти. Восстание было подавлено хошоутами во главе с Даньцзином Далай-ханом, сыном Гуши-хана, который насильно переделал местные монастыри Кармапы в монастыри Гелугпы. Затем произошло еще несколько восстаний приверженцев Кармапы под общим руководством Гарпа Япсе. Наиболее серьезным был мятеж в Конгпо, где в 1642 г. монастырь Гелугпы Зингче был сожжен восставшими. Гуши-хан и Соднам Чоспел, объединив хошоутские и тибетские войска, двинулись в Конгпо, убив 7000 повстанцев и еще больше взяв в плен.
> 
> После казни цзанского правителя Карма Тенкионга Вангпо и бегства главы Кармапы Чойинга Дорчже в китайскую провинцию Юньнань оппозиция лишилась руководства и надежды восстановить прежний режим, и к 1645 г. все восстания были подавлены. Монастыри секты Кармапа, непосредственно участвовавшие в мятежах, были насильственно преобразованы в монастыри Гелугпы; та же участь постигла секту Чжонангпа, которая поддерживала Кармапу и у которой в результате остался единственный монастырь Дзамтангон в Амдо. В то же время Далай-лама V не ставил своей целью ликвидацию каких-либо сект на территории Тибета: после преобразования части «касношапочных» монастырей в «желтошапочные» и наложения крупных штрафов на тех, кто был замешан в оппозиционных выступлениях, другие секты и их монастыри получили свободу религиозной и хозяйственной деятельности. В период эмиграции Чойинга Дорчже монастырями Кармапы управлял его личный представитель Гьялцаб Ченпо Дракпа Чоянг. В 1653 г. благодаря посредничеству главы монастыря Таклунг главный иерарх Кармапы получил разрешение вернуться в Тибет и в 1673 г. получил прощение от Далай-ламы V в Потале. Секта Кармапа благополучно дожила до наших дней, как и большинство других течений тибетского буддизма.
> 
> Далай-ламе V явно не был присущ религиозный фанатизм, что подтверждается и его личным вниманием к учению Нинмапы, и тем, что в числе его приближенных имелись ламы из чужих сект. О религиозной терпимости иерарха Гелугпы свидетельствует и тот факт, что в 1675—1676 гг. в Тибете побывали католические миссионеры и, по словам Ли Юнбина, были там хорошо приняты. В то же время, являясь главой доминирующей секты, которая со временем стала отождествляться с тибетской церковью вообще, Далай-лама V был вынужден и жестко противостоять другим сектам в случае необходимости, и заботиться о развитии прежде всего собственной секты.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, о джонанг кагью. Вопреки дифирамбам пресловутой терпимости Далай-ламы V, позволю себе достать ещё один скелет из шкафа. Судьбе этой школы не позавидуешь: если Кармапу Х - живого Будду гелугпинцы замордовать побоялись, то традицию джонанг в её первоначальном виде практически уничтожили в Тибете.

Монастырь в Джонанге был передан школе гелуг. Джонангпинские тексты были уничтожены или опечатаны (полное собрание трудов Долпопы заново открыли только в 1990 г.), последователи изгонялись из Тибета или насильно обращались в "жёлтую веру". Ступу с останками великого святого и учёного Таранатхи гелугпинцы осквернили, а его прах развеяли по ветру. Это не помешало им неожиданно объявить пятнадцатилетнего монгола, учившегося в гелугпинском монастыре, тулку Таранатхи. Так посмертно репрессированный святой стал в новом воплощении последователем школы гелуг.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Думаю, мотивы понятны. Для большей ясности:




> "В 1639 г. халхасский тушит-хан Гомбодорж (1594-1655), прямой потомок Чингис-хана и внук Абадай-хана, предложил вождям халхасских племен план объединения Монголии.
> 
> Опасаясь все более усиливающейся манчжурской династии вкупе с нарастающим влиянием буддизма, идущим из Лхасы, Гомбодорж объявил своего малолетнего сына, Дзанабадзара (от санскр. Джнянаваджра, 1635-1723) религиозным главой Внешней Монголии. (...) 
> 
> Похоже, Гомбодорж отлично понимал, что для единения необходим не только светский, но и духовный авторитет. Кроме того, для монголов духовные веяния исходили из Тибета, которым в тот момент правили Далай-ламы, а потому разумней было бы заключить с ними союз, нежели чем противостоять тибетской культурной экспансии. Гомбодорж также помнил о том, что Далай-ламы являлись монгольскими креатурами: ведь третий (а по сути - первый) Далай-лама был провозглашен Алтан-ханом (подобно тому, как Хубилай возвысил Пхагпа-ламу), четвертый был монголом по крови и правнуком Алтан-хана, а нынешний, пятый, был обязан своей властью непосредственно Гуши-хану.
> 
> Юность Дзанабадзара прошла среди халхасцев. В 1649 году же он отправился в Тибет. Перезимовав в Кумбуме, монастыре Цзонкапы в провинции Амдо, в 1650 году прибыл в Таши-лхунпо, монастырь Панчен-ламы, что подле Шигацзе. От Панчен-ламы он получил посвящение Ямантаки, а затем направился к Далай-ламе, в Лхасу. В Потале Далай-лама V посвятил Дзанабадзара в практики Ваджрапани (по другим источникам - Ваджрадхары), принял в ученики и признал воплощением великого ламы Таранатхи (1575-1634) из школы Джонанг, чья линия перерождений восходила к одному из учеников Шакьямуни Будды, и даровал титул Джепцюн-дампы Хутухту (Богдо-гэгэна).
> 
> Выбор Таранатхи в качестве непосредственного предшественика Дзанабадзара... был продиктован явными политическими причинами. Таранатха был известным ламой школы Джонанг, одной из нереформированных школ традиции Сакья. Школа эта отличалась особыми воззрениями на концепцию "просветления", воспринимая его как некую позитивную, материальную, всепроникающую субстанцию. Эта концепция являлась основным доктринальным различием между Джонанг и Гелуг; однако действия Далай-ламы V были направлены вовсе не на прекращение теологических споров, поскольку (...) Джонанг поддерживали линию Кагью. 
> ...


За ссылку и перевод спасибо lj-юзеру dorje_sempa.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Если духовенство не было виновато, то кто был? Какие там политические силы были, кроме духовенства?


Светские правители.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий, что за источники , кто автор?


Пожалуйста, внимательней читайте тему. Свои основные источники я указал ещё в этом сообщении, цитирую в основном Беспрозванных. Этот автор свою монографию строит исключительно на тибетских первоисточниках и трудах тибетологов. Все ссылки даны в тексте, здесь я их убираю для удобства. Скачайте книгу по ссылке и посмотрите сами.

Не понимаю, чем вам не понравилось выражение "война против карма кагью". Из приведённых сведений очевидно, что война с цзанским правителем для окружения Далай-ламы была средством окончательно установить господство гелуг в Тибете и нанести решающий удар по главному сопернику и давнему врагу - школе карма кагью. Иначе они не посылали бы отряды с приказом убить Кармапу, иначе Кармапа не поднимал бы восстания и не странствовал 20 лет на чужбине. К моменту его возвращения от школы карма кагью практически ничего не осталось, всё пришлось начинать с нуля.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Светские правители.


Вова, оруэлловское двоемыслие рулит? Или вы вообще не читаете, что я тут второй день копирую из Acrobat'а? Во всей этой истории именно ламы дёргали правителей за ниточки, а не наоборот. Аргумент "Не виновата я, он сам пришёл!" не катит.

Пока беру тайм-аут. Через неделю вернусь с выдержками из Шакабпы и кое-какими другими подробностями. Может, и позже: работы полно.

----------


## Fritz

> Не понимаю, чем вам не понравилось выражение "война против карма кагью".


Мм, ну как Вам сказать... А что остальные 20-30 кагью, которые не карма, они что, не участвовали в событиях. Или этот Беспрозванных просто ученик ясное дело кого? Просто подозрительно, пока не могу сказать нравится или нет.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Или этот Беспрозванных просто ученик ясное дело кого? Просто подозрительно, пока не могу сказать нравится или нет.


Другая логика вам в принципе недоступна? Историческая правда вовсе не должна вам "нравиться", не в этом её предназначение. Кстати, Беспрозванных отнюдь не осуждает действия гелуг и даже восхваляет Далай-ламу V как мудрого правителя.

Другие кагью очень многочисленны, всех ветвей даже не упомнишь. И вместе с тем малочисленны - практически семейные, клановые линии передачи. Противостояние было именно между карма кагью (крупнейшей ветвью кагью в Тибете) и гелуг. Что сделали с джонанг кагью, я писал парой постов выше. Другпа кагью (о которых тоже упоминалось) вообще ведут свою линию не от Кармапы I, а от другого ученика Гампопы. Им всё это очень не нравилось, но в тибетские дела они не лезли - защищали свой Бутан.

----------


## Rama

> Но липить из тибетцев и особенно из тибетского духовенства тамплиеров... Они воевать-то толком не умели, поэтому и переходили то под защиту Монголии, то Китая.



На картинке территория, которой "мирные" тибетцы владели в 9 веке. Можно видеть, что в нее попали, например, части Китая и Бирмы. Они банально отбили ее у соседей.

А также в сылках Кармапенко прекрасно представлены военные успехи тибетских царей в войне с монголами.

Вы считаете эти цари против монгольской тяжелой кавалерии шли в телогрейках и с дубинами?
Вооружение, тактика были в регионе примерно одинаковым.

Конечно, монголы и китайцы, как имевшие лучшие тылы,снабжение и оранизацию в результате победили.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вова, оруэлловское двоемыслие рулит? Или вы вообще не читаете, что я тут второй день копирую из Acrobat'а? Во всей этой истории именно ламы дёргали правителей за ниточки, а не наоборот. Аргумент "Не виновата я, он сам пришёл!" не катит.


Может, я читал не внимательно, но из того, что на второй странице приведено я как раз понял, что светские правители были основными зачинщиками. Этот правитель Цзана, как я понимаю, светским правителем был. А Кармапа с Далай-ламой наооборот, вроде, искали примерения.

А вообще не знаю, чего Вы так разошлись, че-то кому-то доказываете, цитаты километровые. Непонятна мотивация. Либо мы практикуем тибетский буддизм, верим в перерождения и в просветленность Кармапы с Далай-ламой, либо нет, тогда можно считать их прошлые перерождения кровожадными властолюбивцами. Ну, да дело Ваше...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Доказываю людям, не снимающим розовых очков, что в Тибете идеалы сплошь и рядом расходились с грубой правдой средневековой жизни. Что нашим идеальным представлениям история соответствовать не обязана. Километровые цитаты, чтобы их читать и получать информацию, а не пропускать мимо ушей. Разошёлся я потому, что надоело читать на БФ откровенные глупости: мол, нет никакой разницы между школами (с какой стати они тогда сформировались?), никогда не было никакой вражды и сектантства, все монахи были ангелами во плоти, в Тибете был рай на земле. Не нравится - не читайте, продолжайте пребывать в плену своих иллюзий...

*Совершенно непонятно, почему для кого-то эта историческая справка стала шоком. Я просто привёл подробное описание тех событий, о которых вы можете прочесть на десятках буддийских сайтов, в любой буддийской онлайновой энциклопедии.* О кармапинско-гелугпинских войнах упоминается практически в любой статье о персоналиях того времени. А в популярном журнале "Буддизм России" в известной статье *читаем*, например, вот что:



> В 18-м веке 10-й перерожденец Шамара Римпоче навлек неудовольствие на свою линию, подстрекая армию Непала оккупировать Тибет. Современный ему Далай-лама приговорил его к запрету на дальнейшие перерождения, на продолжение линии Шамарпа. Его монастырь и имущество были конфискованы, а его красная церемониальная шапка (тиб.: Ша-мар – красная шапка) была сожжена на пороге монастыря, где каждый мог на нее наступить. Тогда Шамар Римпоче покончил с собой, отравившись.


И это типичная история, у Шакабпы таких наберётся с десяток. Чуть ли не на каждой странице монахи одного монастыря режут монахов из соседнего, кто-то кого-то душит хадаком. Но сознание "практиков тибетского буддизма", видно, такие вещи просто фильтрует... Хотя, вроде бы, *практика предполагает прямую встречу с реальностью и отказ от всех жёстких представлений, даже самых прекрасных.*

А упрёк в том, что я не верю в просветлённость Кармапы, вообще странный, мягко говоря. Извините за грубость, напоминает историю из мемуаров Ургьена Ринпоче, когда Кармапа в гостях у своего почитателя сходил на горшок, а жена почитателя утратила веру в Кармапу из-за того, что увидела в горшке. При всей просветлённости Кармапы - живые люди. Как и Далай-ламы. Распространять метод гуру-йоги на свои представления об истории, мягко говоря, ошибочно. О том, что сам Далай-лама XIV не верит в истинность некоторых своих предшественников на троне, здесь уже напоминали, но, похоже, напрасно. И Далай-лама же (честь ему и хвала за это!) не устаёт повторять, как важно преодолеть былое тибетское сектантство. Если бы этой проблемы не было, не было бы и подобных речей. 

И ещё: вообще-то от практика тибетского буддизма не требуется слепо верить в институт тулку: от тибетской политики там с самого начала было куда больше, чем от нирманакайи.

Не были Кармапа Х и Далай-лама V "кровожадными властолюбцами", но кровь вынуждены были проливать. Участвовали в интригах, вели военные действия. Потому что этого требовало их окружение - не только князья, но и духовенство. Этого требовала их ситуация, и в меру своей просветлённости они её разруливали, как могли. Не было на земле Дэвачена, для того мы и визуализируем Чистую Страну, чтобы изменить кармическое видение и преобразить свою реальность.

----------

Raudex (01.07.2010), Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Я не хочу оспаривать то что пишет Дмитрий, у меня просто не хватает знаний, но общее ощущение неприятное.
И не говорите мне про розовые очки, их в помине нет. Для того чтобы их утратить не нужно изучать историю Тибета, достаточно 
материала можно найти в российском буддизме.

 Лучше я буду "ортодоксом-перестраховщиком" и призывать к миру и согласию между различными школами, разница между которыми заключается лишь в использовании тех или иных практик Драгоценной Дхармы, чем с непонятной мне мотивацией искать "правду".

Я слушал, что когда в Корее монахи дрались, отстаивая ту или иную кандидатуру главы ордена Чоге, ученики спросили одного из Учителей - как же это возможно. Он ответил - те монахи, которые дерутся - дерутся, а те кто медитируют - медитируют.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Здесь кто-то призывает к вражде и ссоре?..
Мотивация простая: правда ради правды.




> разница между которыми заключается лишь в использовании тех или иных практик Драгоценной Дхармы


Я давно вас знаю и знаю, что доказывать что-либо бесполезно, но это не так. Есть и была разница в воззрении, пусть не радикальная. Была полемика, подчас очень острая. И утверждая, что нет никакой разницы, вы идёте против правды, а такой путь не может привести к просветлению. Далай-лама пишет, что в гелуг принят такой-то взгляд на пустоту, в других школах - такой-то. Это не повод для розни и вражды (как было когда-то), а просто объективные сведения.

----------


## Huandi

Может быть



> общее ощущение неприятное.


как раз по причине



> у меня просто не хватает знаний,


?

----------


## Dondhup

Если жена изменяет мужу, а кто то пойдет и расскажет ему об этом "ради правды" будет его поступок с точки зрения практик нравственности благим или дурным?

----------


## Huandi

В данном случае жена (практик) сама от себя что-то и скрывает.  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если жена изменяет мужу, а кто то пойдет и расскажет ему об этом "ради правды"


Аналогия совершенно неуместная. Изучение истории по-страусиному (голову в песок) не может дать плод - объективное знание.

----------


## Dondhup

Дима, да далась Вам эта история. Где все историки со времен Пифангора?
Вы еще предложите социологию поизучать  :Smilie: 
Вместо практики Гуру-йоги  :Smilie: 
Или Вы хотите представления непременно с разоблачением устроить  :Smilie: ?
Так далеко ходить не нужно, у нас в Росии всего предостаточно, в том числе и среди буддистов  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Может быть
> 
> как раз по причине
> 
> ?


Нехватка знаний по истории Тибета и невозможность в силу этого аргументированно дискутировать с Дмитрием это вопрос непринципиальный.

----------


## Fritz

> Разошёлся я потому, что надоело читать на БФ откровенные глупости: мол, нет никакой разницы между школами.....
> Есть и была разница в воззрении, пусть не радикальная.


Интересно какая разница между школами? Кроме одежды и политических амбиций. Кто-то из КК ОН ляпнул мне когда-то, что в постижении пустоты разница, разная пустота, как я понял, но, естественно, про эту разницу мне ничего не объяснили.




> Историческая правда вовсе не должна вам "нравиться", не в этом её предназначение.


Так Вы Дмитрий, хотите сказать, что Гелуг - плохая буддийская традиция или вовсе небуддийская традиция? Так сказать, какая цель у исторической правды?

----------


## Вантус

У исторической правды нет цели. Просто так было. Только хочу заметить, что с моей точки зрения, правдивый рассказ о подобном может отвратить некоторых людей от буддийского учения и подорвать их веру, что, наверное, не очень хорошо. Далай-лама проявился в виде человека, со всеми присущими людям достоинствами и недостатками. Иначе бы ему пришлось сидеть где-нибудь вдалеке от общества без особой пользы для последнего или являться чуджеродным элементом, типа инопланетянина, не вызывая в правителях и их подданых никакого уважения и принятия, что тоже для Дхармы было бы бесполезно.

----------


## Оскольд

Понимаете, *Вантус*, я уже писал об этом чуть выше: отвратить от Дхармы, может скорее замалчивание правды, ложь и фанатизм. Повторюсь еще раз: то, что иерархи приближенные к ЕС Далай-Ламе 14 так откровенно описывают историческую правду, даже ту ее часть, которая им казалось бы не выгодна, лично у меня вызывает только уважение!
Думаю, что нынешний Далай-Лама уже вошел в историю, как личность не менее значимая для Тибетского Буддизма, чем предыдущий Папа Римский для католиков, который тоже не пытался обходить стороной темные пятна истории РКЦ.

----------


## Alexandre

Дмитрий, большое спасибо за качественно представленные и проанализированные исторические факты!

----------

Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Интересно какая разница между школами? Кроме одежды и политических амбиций.


Читайте книги, общайтесь с учителями. Что ещё можно ответить? Поинтересуйтесь, кто такой для сакьяпинцев Горампа. И что он писал о Цзонкапе. И т.д., и т.п.




> Так Вы Дмитрий, хотите сказать, что Гелуг - плохая буддийская традиция или вовсе небуддийская традиция? Так сказать, какая цель у исторической правды?


Опять двадцать пять! Фриц, а чем вы с такой психологией болельщика отличаетесь от нидаловцев? Где вы у меня и в приведённых цитатах такое вычитали? Да, гелугпинцы в Тибете наломали дров, но виной тому не гелуг, а власть. Абсолютная власть портит. О том, что всё это было реваншем после столетних беспощадных гонений со стороны карма кагью, разве не написано прямым текстом?




> Только хочу заметить, что с моей точки зрения, правдивый рассказ о подобном может отвратить некоторых людей от буддийского учения и подорвать их веру, что, наверное, не очень хорошо.


Хочу заметить, что немного стоит вера, если её можно в любой момент подорвать простым поиском по гуглю на тему "история Тибета".  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (01.07.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Есть чистое Учение. Есть люди которые практикуют это Учение. И считать, что все практикующие совершенно следуют пути - это глупо и наивно и бессмысленно. Все практики еще в сансаре и подвержены ей. Какая речь может быть, что они все белые и пушистые? В диалоге Падмасамбхавы с Еше Цогьял есть о качестве практики Дхармы у большинства практикующих. Учителя говорят что есть такие, кто просто бабло сшибают под видом Дхармы, что люди достигают статуса Геше только для того, чтобы занять высокое место и пользоваться благами этого статуса. Учителя честно об этом всем говорят. Спрашивается каким местом слушаем, что потом отстаиваем, что в Тибетском Буддизме по умолчанию все чисто и гладко? И кого-то это отвратит от Учения, что поделать если человеку важна красивая картинка в Уме, а не реализация. Для меня лично такие вещи лишний повод подумать в каком месте я такой же идиот как и те, кто не верно следует Дхарме. Не был бы в каком-то месте идиотом был бы уже реализованным :Smilie:  А взять красивую картинку любой религии, повесить ее на себя, что ты такой же чистый, повесить на других последователей, что они такие же чистые, потом на весь мир окружающий, что он красивый позитивный, с его то убийствами, насилием, войнами, бедностью... круто конечно, но это будет лишь красивой картинкой в уме и к реализации не приблизит.

----------


## Rama

А вообще хочется сказать большое спасибо Дмитрию Кармапенко за интересную подборку и ссылки на источники.

Побольше бы таких интересных материалов!

Если люди не готовы воспринимать реальность таковой как она есть, то как вообще махаянцы (и другие буддисты) могут вести разговор о понимании недвойственности, природе дукха и т.п.?

А то получается как в "Слоне Хортоне" -  "В моем мире пони кушают радугу, а какают бабочками". Ну, можно жить в таком мире, а на реальность не обращать внимания...

----------

Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Читайте книги, общайтесь с учителями. Что ещё можно ответить? Поинтересуйтесь, кто такой для сакьяпинцев Горампа. И что он писал о Цзонкапе. И т.д., и т.п.


Прочитал и прообщался. Разницы не нашёл. Вот и интересуюсь, может, что-лтбо недопонял или не заметил. И что мне в поисковике набирать - "кто такой Цонкапа" или "что песал о Цонкапе Горампа"? ))))) Соответствовало ли написанное о Цонкапе Цонкапе? Или можно подумать, что Горампа мой коренной гуру или даже просто один из учителей?




> Фриц, а чем вы с такой психологией болельщика отличаетесь от нидаловцев? Где вы у меня и в приведённых цитатах такое вычитали?


Нигде не вычитал. Я пока только спросил, уточняю, ставлю знаки вопроса в конце предложений, а не точки. Нет так нет.




> О том, что всё это было реваншем после столетних беспощадных гонений со стороны карма кагью, разве не написано прямым текстом?


Вот на этом надо делать акцент и рассказать о причинах этих преследований. Дополнительный совет. А не то изложение выстроено так, что гелуг представлены в крайне негативном свете, а ведь они просто навели порядок.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Дмитрий,

розовых очков нет, но, до какой "правды" вы хотите докопаться? Китайцы до своей "правды" уже докопались и оправдывают этим свои действия с тибетской культурой и тибетским народом. Хотят подмять под себя весь институт тулку, своего "панчен-ламу" уже избрали и заставляют тибетцев молиться на него. 
Вы считаете, что Занабазар не был перерождением Таранатхи? Искать везде политические причины, значит не доверять Учителям, ставить себя выше их. 
Еще раз - никаких розовых очков, мрачных страниц хватает в любой культуре, но тут может быть только два пути - верить традиции или не верить. Институт тулку одна из особенностей тибетской традиции. Если вы ставите под сомнение одно положение, таким же образом можно усомниться и во всем остальном. А как можно практиковать в традиции и не верить в нее? Так и до падений не далеко...

----------


## Ersh

Дима, сейчас Вас тоже запишут в китайские агенты :Wink:

----------


## Оскольд

*Ринчен Намгьял*, не совсем понятно  каким боком к этой теме причастны китайцы и какую такую опастность она несет гуру-йоге...
К примеру, неужели отказ ученика совершить убийство, по приказу учителя, по политическим или религиозном мотивам, будет нарушением гуру-йоги?

Не из этой ли боязни "падения" тибетцы решили сохранить биографии таких деятелей как Ро Лоцзава чуть ли не как пример для подражания(а ведь для некоторых это, возможно, так и есть)?
Вот кстати интересный материал приведенный ув. Нандзедом Дорже на форуме "Ясный Свет"



> Обычно также говорится, что практикующие Ямантаку имеют долгую жизнь. Как Ра Лоцзава. А теперь немного отрицательный способ объяснения. Ра Ло, один из выдающихся учителей Кадампы, обычно говорил: Я убил тринадцать бодхисаттв, находившихся на высоких уровнях, включая сына Марпы, но я не попаду в царства ада - таково мое особое качество. Из этих тринадцати один был ламой Кадампа, который был очень привержен правилам винайи. Он сказал: 'Слушай, ты сумасшедший, ты пьешь, ты имеешь женщину, ты носишь монашеские одежды, ты не только носишь одежды, но также даешь обеты монаха. Пожалуйста имей какое-нибудь уважение к учению Будды и по крайней мере прекрати давать обеты. Также этот известный лама Кадампы сделал свои утверждения общественным обращением. Ра Ло ответил: 'Пить и иметь женщину - мудрый метод. Я не имею никаких нарушений правил винайи, поэтому нет ничего неправильного в том, что я даю обеты. И тебя, кто глуп и не может этого понять, я увижу, что ты не будешь существовать через семь дней. Так он сказал и лама Кадампы умер на седьмой день. Обычно убийство или нанесение вреда жизням других - прямая причина сокращения жизни, но Ра Лоцзава жил более ста лет. Именно поэтому говорят, что Ямантака не только божество мудрости, но также и божество долгой жизни. Есть посвящение долгой жизни, а также есть множество практик долгой жизни посредством желтого Ямантаки.
> ----
> У Ра Ло были трудные времена при возвращении в Тибет. Его лодка перевернулась и он потерял свои тексты, ему противостояли другие препятствия, но наконец он благополучно прибыл. Он стал очень известным и могущественным. Ра Ло хвастал что он убил тринадцать бодхисаттв, включая Дармадоди, сына Марпы Лоцзавы, и все же его продолжительность жизни только удлинялась вместо того чтобы сокращаться, как обычно следует за убийством.
> У Марпы была практика переноса сознания , которую он передал своему сыну Дармадоди. Ра Ло считал это очень опасным и решил убить Дармадоди. Однажды ночью у Марпы был дурной сон. Четырехрукий Махакала просил у него его маленькое сердце. На следующий день была деревенская ярмарка, которая была фактически иллюзией, созданной Ра Лоцзавой, чтобы приманить Дармадоди. Хотя жена Марпы умоляла сына не идти, он был настойчив, тогда Марпа послал Миларепу, чтобы тот пошел с ним как его слуга. На ярмарке Дармадоди много выпил и по пути домой взял две лошади и оседлал их. Затем появилась толпа народу и напугала лошадей, которые бросались бежать так, что нога Дармадоди застряла в стремени, и его голова разбилась на тринадцать частей. Он был все еще жив, тогда Миларепа вошел в транс и собрал части и принес их Марпе. Повреждение было настолько тяжким, что Марпа решил поместить душу сына в другое тело. Ра Ло знал это и приказал, чтобы ямы не имели никаких смертельных случаев в течение семи дней. Жена Марпы предлагала свое собственное тело чтобы перенести в него душу ее сына, но Марпа отказался от ее предложения. После семи дней умерла птица. Душа Дармадоди была перемещена в того голубя, который полетел в Индию, умер и стал Тимо Сангдупа, таким образом в Тибете линия переноса сознания исчезла .
> Позднее ученик Миларепы Речунг Миджумпа встретил Тимо Сангдупа и представил дар долгой жизни Миларепе после возвращения из его поездки в Индию. Тем временем вражда с Лалубом Дордже не была улажена. Ра Ло готовил устройство, чтобы уничтожить Лалуба и его последователей.> S. 
> ----
> У Ра Ло были причины для его действий, он делал все это на серьезных основаниях. 'Включая Дармадоди, сына Марпы, которого защищал и сопровождал Миларепа как его слуга, тринадцать больших бодхисаттв, которых я уничтожил', сказал себе Ра Ло. Причины? Вокруг было очень много магических сил и переносов сознания , все это было очищено Ра Ло. В ходе этого он должен был уничтожить тринадцать великих бодхисаттв, включая сына Марпы. И Ра Ло сказал: 'Из-за этого я не буду попаду в адский удел, потому что это - моя специальность'. Это верно, но с другой стороны, даже Ра Ло должен был пойти в адский удел, хотя на очень короткое время. Это сказано, на время которое требуется мячу чтобы отскочить от земли. Точно так же Ра Ло коснулся царств ада и подпрыгнул снова. Даже он должен был сделать это, из-за кармы - убийство тринадцати великих бодхисаттв.


более полный текст доступен по ссылке:
http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-20-0...1-0-1210430496

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> можно подумать, что Горампа мой коренной гуру или даже просто один из учителей?


Думайте что хотите. Не понимаю, с кем вообще вы разговариваете - с собой?  :Smilie:  Я дал вам наводку на самое громогласное идейное противостояние школ в Тибете, вот и читайте об этом. Горампа, великий йогин и учёный, поныне главный авторитет для сакьяпинцев (по нему учатся), в пух и прах раскритиковал философские труды Цзонкапы и отпустил на его счёт довольно грубую шутку. Вообще в полемике тибетские философы за словом в карман не лезли - на БФ все великие тибетские учёные были бы забанены после первой же дискуссии.  :Smilie:  У Лонгченпы опровержение оппонентов нередко начинается со слов вроде: "В наши дни кругом полно невежественных идиотов, которые говорят то-то и то-то. Эти олухи не понимают, что..."  :Smilie: 




> до какой "правды" вы хотите докопаться?


До той, что дана в исторических источниках и прямо из них следует. Логическим путём выводится. Согласитесь, трудно поверить, что ставленник тех, кто разрушил ступу Таранатхи, развеял по ветру его прах и запретил его труды, был подлинным воплощением Таранатхи. Очевидный пример использования института тулку в политических целях.




> Китайцы до своей "правды" уже докопались и оправдывают этим свои действия с тибетской культурой и тибетским народом.


Этому нет оправдания, но тибетцы действительно не были ангелами *и сами не стесняются это признать* - книги пишут о своём прошлом. Даже гордятся тем, какая у них была интересная, бурная история, какие они были храбрые воины и искусные интриганы.  :Smilie:  Это у вас когнитивный диссонанс из-за жёстких представлений о тибетском идеале.

Китайцы кто вообще? Злые демоны? Или всё-таки орудие коллективной кармы? (Как полагалось бы думать хорошему буддисту.)

Правда такова: Тибет не был оплотом Дхармы. Это была страна с очень запутанной и кровавой историей, с пёстрым этническим составом, поздно перешедшая от феодальной раздробленности к централизованной теократии. С буддизмом в качестве государственной религии - при том, что из десятков тысяч монахов в лучшем случае лишь сотни реально изучали и практиковали Дхарму. Вместо того чтобы беречь свой общий дом, иерархи наломали немало дров, доказывая, кто круче. За распрями забыли, что в доме неприбрано и стены покосились. Что народ живёт в нищете и невежестве. Пришли китайцы - и практически без усилий дом захватили. Грустная история. Упущены огромные возможности для мирного развития Дхармы и государственности. Сравните с тем же Бутаном.




> тут может быть только два пути - верить традиции или не верить.


Типичный пример дуалистической логики.  :Smilie:  Вот Далай-лама XIV говорит, что не стоит безусловно верить в систему тулку:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...13&postcount=1



> Далай-лама выражает сомнение в традиционном подходе к поиску реинкарнации ушедшего ламы. Он допускает, что некоторые перевоплощения «не были подлинными», и, если взять его случай, то он, скорее всего, не является перевоплощением прошлого Далай-ламы.


А вы, получается, правовернее Далай-ламы.




> Институт тулку одна из особенностей тибетской традиции


Исторически институт сравнительно поздний. Очень политизированный и привязанный к вопросам престолонаследия (в масштабах страны, школы, монастыря). *В таком виде* неизвестен исконной традиции Ваджраяны.




> Дима, сейчас Вас тоже запишут в китайские агенты


Ёрш, боюсь, меня давно уже записали в агенты всех спецслужб мира, от "Анненербе" до "Моссада".  :Cool:

----------

Sten (29.12.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Мотивация простая: правда ради правды.


Ну так ради правды копнули бы заодно историю Китая с Монголией, что ли.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Правда такова: Тибет не был оплотом Дхармы.


Правда такова: Тибет был оплотом Дхармы. Начиная с Приглашения Гуру Ринпоче Дхарма- царем Трисонг Деуценом , и заканчивая китайской культурной революцией.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ну как хотите. Факты вам привели. А история Китая и Монголии, конечно, ничем не лучше. И в отношении морального уровня духовенства, и по количеству крови, пролитой ради создания империй. В смысле пыток и казней, возможно, гораздо хуже. Везде сансара. Спор зашёл конкретно о "святом Тибете" и "непогрешимых ламах" - это просто тема топика.

----------


## Huandi

Правда такова, что в Китай буддизм пришел намного раньше, чем в Тибет, и не закончился там и до сих пор.

----------


## Ali

Немного вопрос не в тему: мне всегда было интересно, почему люди предумывают всякие заоблачные идеалы, ничего общего не имеющие с действительностью (это я по поводу "святого Тибета"), а потом плачутся, что эти идеалы кто-то "разрушает"? Не лучше ли смотреть на вещи реально и пользоваться возможностями этого реалистического подхода, отделяя наносную политику и амбиции последователей той или иной системы духовной практики от практических методов и целей этих практик?  Зачем идеализировать, например, Энштейна, если можно эффективно пользоваться его открытиями, даже не зная его биографии? Зачем совмещать чисто политический институт тулку с практическим Учением, тем более, что философская подоплека этого института достаточно серьезно конфликтует с основами Дхармы? Или все дело только в том, что так хочется чуда: придет добрый дядя-тулку и одним мановением руки даст мне Просветление? Не кроется ли за этим обычная лень и желание переложить свои проблемы на другого?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Правда такова: Тибет не был оплотом Дхармы.


столько великих Учителей, великих монастырей, святынь... Если Тибет не был оплотом Дхарма, то что вообще вы подразумеваете под "оплотом Дхармы"? Значит плохо читали того же Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче... Он там как раз пишет, что в Тибете Дхармой занимались практически все, было очень много Реализованных Мастеров во всех линиях и среди разных слоев общества. Не надо отдельные мрачные эпизоды переносить на всю историю страны и тем более (!!!) на практику Дхармы в Тибете, которая была (и остается теперь за пределами Тибета) на высочайшем и глубочайшем уровне.




> Вот Далай-лама XIV говорит, что не стоит безусловно верить в систему тулку


"безусловно" ни во что не стоит верить  :Smilie:  ну это не значит не верить вообще и отменить. Сам Е.С. Далай-лама признал, возвел на трон Дхармы и благословил многих тулку на просветленную активность ради блага всех живых существ. Или вы думаете, что тоже в политических целях?




> Согласитесь, трудно поверить, ...


некоторые не верят ни в Е.С. Далай-ламу, ни в Е.С. Кармапу, ни вообще в Дхарму, а некоторые считают тибетскую традицию ересью... кому как... на это у нас и есть право выбора...




> Ринчен Намгьял, не совсем понятно каким боком к этой теме причастны китайцы


Китайцы использовали и используют ту же логику. Сначала они доказали для самих себя, что Тибет - средневековая и отсталая страна, потом "разоблачили" всех тулку и духовных иерархов, потом буддизм стал ламаизмом, как они называют Далай-ламу теперь, думаю, знаете.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> тем более, что философская подоплека этого института достаточно серьезно конфликтует с основами Дхармы?


наоборот. Институт тулку - практическое воплощение идеалов и средств Махаяны.

----------


## Оскольд

Вообще сводить тему к непонятно каким боком связанным с посылом Дмитрия китайцам, это оказывать Дмитрию медвежью услугу и попросту убивать тему.

Хотя, безусловно, логика типа "раз ты с нами не согласен значит ты китаец", сама по себе достойна обсуждения, но в рамках форума несколько другой тематики.

Вообще же, мотив Дмитрия, как мне видится, достаточно прост и отстоит от Поднебесной настолько же, насколько Улан-Батор удален от Гондураса.

Призыв к трезвлению(есть такой термин в прав. аскетике означающий трезвый подход к духовным вопросам и явлениям)! Вот истинный мотив Дмитрия Кармапенко, как его вижу я. И этот призыв может быть с равным успехом направлен на любую религию, страну, народ и т.д. и как приверженец Ваджраяны, Дмитрий направляет это качество на тот Путь, который выбрал он, что вполне логично и понятно...

И здесь, чтобы не забалтывать тему, самым разумным, как мне кажется, будет просто не отвечать на обвинения людей не желающих видеть факты, тем более если им кругом видятся китайцы...зачем же правоцировать людей в таком состоянии...лучше промолчать...

А вот, что бы я лично попросил осветить в этой теме и Дмитрия Кармапенко и других сведущих в этих вопросах участников, так это вот это:



> Исторически институт сравнительно поздний. Очень политизированный и привязанный к вопросам престолонаследия (в масштабах страны, школы, монастыря). В таком виде неизвестен исконной традиции Ваджраяны.


Очень хочется понять что в Ваджраяне наносное и обусловленное сиюминутными политическими и пр. амбициями, а что т.с. является исконным. Т.е. по большому счету хотелось бы отделить главное от второстепенного а знаний в этой области у меня для этого совсем мало...

Так что ежели кто поделится, буду благодарен.

----------


## Оскольд

> столько великих Учителей, великих монастырей, святынь... Если Тибет не был оплотом Дхарма, то что вообще вы подразумеваете под "оплотом Дхармы"? Значит плохо читали того же Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче... Он там как раз пишет, что в Тибете Дхармой занимались практически все, было очень много Реализованных Мастеров во всех линиях и среди разных слоев общества. Не надо отдельные мрачные эпизоды переносить на всю историю страны и тем более (!!!) на практику Дхармы в Тибете, которая была (и остается теперь за пределами Тибета) на высочайшем и глубочайшем уровне.


Мне приходилось встречать точно такое же мнение(почти слово в слово) у иностранцев принвших Православие и никогда не бывавших в России(Святая Русь -оплот Православия, сколько там святынь, монастырей, сколько святых просияло в этой благословенной земле и вот же революция все разрушила....при этом полностью упускается из вида, что во многом именно состояние синодальной крайне державнической, превращенной в одно из средств для укрепления Империи, церковной иерархии и привело к революции).

Но сможем ли мы не сдержать смущенную улыбку при виде восторженности этих иностранцев? Не такими же далекими от реальности представляются тибетцам иностранцы восторженно прославляющие "Святой Тибет"? Не видится ли им подобное восхваление столь же горькой иронией как нам диферамбы в честь Святой Руси - оплота Православия? Нет ли в этой восторженности чего от простого человеческого свойства романтизировать то, что далеко и неизвестно?

Здесь есть над чем подумать...

----------

Sten (30.12.2009), Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> раз ты с нами не согласен значит ты китаец


не надо выдумывать  :Smilie:  Если вам везде мерещатся оскорбления и посылы, это уже другой вопрос. Только не выдумывайте пожалуйста  :Smilie: 




> Очень хочется понять что в Ваджраяне наносное и обусловленное сиюминутными политическими и пр. амбициями, а что т.с. является исконным.


как бы с водой не выбросили и ребенка...

----------


## Оскольд

> Китайцы использовали и используют ту же логику. Сначала они доказали для самих себя, что Тибет - средневековая и отсталая страна, потом "разоблачили" всех тулку и духовных иерархов, потом буддизм стал ламаизмом, как они называют Далай-ламу теперь, думаю, знаете.


Вы всерьез полагаете, что у Мао Дзе Дуна и Дмитрия Кармапенко одни и те же мотивы?)))

----------


## Оскольд

> не надо выдумывать


Я рад, что Вы улыбаетесь :Smilie: 




> как бы с водой не выбросили и ребенка...


Действительно и такое может статься...хотя при должном трезвлении впадения в крайности обычно удается избежать...

С уважением...

----------


## Ersh

> А история Китая и Монголии, конечно, ничем не лучше. И в отношении морального уровня духовенства, и по количеству крови, пролитой ради создания империй. В смысле пыток и казней, возможно, гораздо хуже.


Извините, но в отношении Китая нельзя утверждать, что буддийское духовенство этой страны было хуже в отношении пыток и казней.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Оскольд, я ведь не отрицаю разные "мрачные моменты", писал же - розовых очков нет. я против огульного очернения всей истории и института тулку, например, который принес и продолжает приносить много пользы существам. То же самое могу сказать об Индии (сам там был). Да, у них есть определенные проблемы, например, бедность. Но то, что у них очень развита духовная культура и духовное самоосознание - факт. 
Из-за чего-то мрачного и плохого перечеркивать все духовные достижения Тибета и Индии...

----------


## Оскольд

> Оскольд, я ведь не отрицаю разные "мрачные моменты", писал же - розовых очков нет. я против огульного очернения всей истории и института тулку, например, который принес и продолжает приносить много пользы существам. То же самое могу сказать об Индии (сам там был). Да, у них есть определенные проблемы, например, бедность. Но то, что у них очень развита духовная культура и духовное самоосознание - факт.
> Из-за чего-то мрачного и плохого перечеркивать все духовные достижения Тибета и Индии...


При таком видении ситуации, Ваше мнение навряд ли кардинально отличается от мнения Дмитрия Кармапенко, у него так же нет желания очернять институт тулку, насколько я понял, он лишь высказался супротив использования этого института в политических целях, что само по себе является наихудшим очернением...

Кстати говоря, Вы так и не ответили(а мне интересно Ваше мнение) будет ли являться нарушением принципов гуру-йоги, самай и т.д. отказ ученика от совершения убийства из политических, идеологических и т.д. мотивов по приказу учителя???

И еще, некоторым этническим(и не только) буддистам(ваджраянистам) свойственно преподносить истории подобные истории с  Ра Лоцзавой или неким кагьюпой якобы убившим Шанкару проколов зонтиком его тень(чтоб так сказать людей от Истины не отвращал...благородный то мотив всегда найдется) с нескрываемой гордостью...как по Вашему, это хорошо(правильно)? Является ли подобная тенденция чем то наносным или это неотъемлимое свойство Ваджраяны(простите за абсурд)?

----------


## Fritz

> Я дал вам наводку на самое громогласное идейное противостояние школ в Тибете, вот и читайте об этом.


А я всё пытаюсь сообщить, что не вижу таких наводок. На политическое и националистическое противостояние наводки вижу.  И прошу подсказать - в чём идейное различие, кроме одежды, пары идамов и изгибов древа?

----------


## Legba

> И еще, некоторым этническим(и не только) буддистам(ваджраянистам) свойственно преподносить истории подобные истории с  Ра Лоцзавой или неким кагьюпой якобы убившим Шанкару проколов зонтиком его тень(чтоб так сказать людей от Истины не отвращал...благородный то мотив всегда найдется) с нескрываемой гордостью...как по Вашему, это хорошо(правильно)? Является ли подобная тенденция чем то наносным или это неотъемлимое свойство Ваджраяны(простите за абсурд)?


Мне кажется, что подобные истории - в действительности иллюстрация исключений, подтверждающих правила. Патрул Ринпоче по близкому поводу (вопрос был о ритуалах гневной активности) сказал, что подобные "разборки" между высокореализованными мастерами (я не встречал, кстати, историй, где гибли бы представители "мирного населения". Кроме истории Миларепы, но это вроде негативный пример) - не вполне доступная нашему пониманию материя. Что в действительности происходит можно понять, лишь обладая чистым видением. При первой встрече До Кенце Дорже поколотил Первого Патрула Ринпоче, назвал плохими словами и забросал камнями... и, таким образом, передал Прямое Ознакомление. Последнего, кстати, как легко понять, "снаружи" было незаметно. Ра Ло не смог бы убить бодхисаттв, не накопи те для этого причин...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> будет ли являться нарушением принципов гуру-йоги, самай и т.д. отказ ученика от совершения убийства из политических, идеологических и т.д. мотивов по приказу учителя???


Не будет. 




> .как по Вашему, это хорошо(правильно)?


нет, и еще я не понимаю, когда слишком сильно разграничивают  Махаяну и Ваджраяну. Ваджраяна растет из Махаяны, она сама по себе Махаяна. Думаю, что такое видение исходит скорее из "народного сознания", просветленные Учителя такому не учат.

----------


## Huandi

> Ра Лоцзавой или неким кагьюпой якобы убившим Шанкару проколов зонтиком его тень


Индийского основателя адвайты, умершего за 200 лет до рождения Ра Лоцзавы?

----------


## Оскольд

> Не будет.


Тогда я не вижу противоречия между тем, что пишет Дмитрий и принцыпами гуру-йоги...
Да и противоречия между вашими мнениями мне кажутся через чур поверхностными, что в свою очередб мнится мне следствием несколько излишней эмоциональности.




> нет, и еще я не понимаю, когда слишком сильно разграничивают Махаяну и Ваджраяну. Ваджраяна растет из Махаяны, она сама по себе Махаяна.


Простите, я не специально...это собственно не подразумевалось мною...




> Индийского основателя адвайты, умершего за 200 лет до рождения Ра Лоцзавы?


Вы не внимательно прочли или я не точно сформулировал...
История с кагьюпой и история с Ро Лоцзавой это две разные истории...имени того кагьюпы я к сожалению не запомнил...

----------


## Huandi

> История с кагьюпой и история с Ро Лоцзавой это две разные истории...имени того кагьюпы я к сожалению не запомнил...


Шанкара это имя какого-то еще одного тибетца или что? Индийский Шанкара жил задолго до Марпы.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ринчен Намгьял, обратите внимание: вы говорите о воспоминаниях духовного лица. Оскольд весьма уместно вспомнил о похожих представлениях о "святой православной Руси". В воспоминаниях русских верующих всё точно так же: была православная благочестивая страна, потом вдруг с неба свалилась безбожная революция. Можно, конечно, изучать русскую историю по житиям святых, а мохно просто открыть протопопа Аввакума, Достоевского или "Яму" Куприна... При этом, безусловно, нельзя и изучать историю только по "Яме". Это две стороны одной медали. Святость и примитивный фанатизм, духовность и невежество, чистота и грязь, любовь и вражда. Добро и зло, в конце концов.  :Smilie:  Всегда и везде, даже в "буддийской" стране, где все умеют вертеть молитвенные барабаны и простираться перед ламами, но далеко не все умеют читать.

Я вовсе не собираюсь очернять историю Тибета, это совершенно напрасное обвинение. Приведённая подборка фактов должна вылечить от другой крайности - стремления видеть в тибетской государственности воплощённую буддийскую утопию. Тибет действительно был ужасающе отсталой средневековой страной, именно таким его видели до китайской оккупации все путешественники-европейцы, от Цыбикова до Рериха. Как можно оспаривать очевидное? Если Тибет не был отсталым государством, почему он не смог оказать хотя бы малейшее сопротивление Китаю? Если карма Тибета была настолько хороша, как вам кажется, почему всё обернулось так плохо?

И не призывал я вообще не верить в тулку. Просто привёл пару примеров явно заказных монгольских тулку и напомнил, что подобная практика была в порядке вещей. Пожалуйста, прислушивайтесь к собеседнику, а не к с собственным страхам.

*О чём вообще спор? Какие претензии ко мне? Все претензии к тибетским летописцам и историкам.*

----------


## Fritz

Приведённая подборка фактов - это хорошо, но ведь есть ещё и подача. Например, хочется спросить, а где в "столь разных" учениях Гелуг и Кагью (особенно учитывая, что Гелуг произошла ещё и от Кагью) говорится как и кого надо убивать и как вести политическую борьбу? Ответа не дождёшься, однако,  автор подачи подборки фактов пишет "гелуг то, кагью сё". Что такое Гелуг и Кагью, в таком случае? Но, я забегаю вперёд, покамест хочется услышать видение Дмитрия разницы столь разных школ. Помню какой-то новичок из ККОН пытался мне объяснить что понимание пустоты разное. Понял лишь то, что у него вообще никакого понимания даже о том как его зовут.)))
Кстати, мой кумир Маннергейм, когда занимался географическими и антропологическими изысканиями в Тибете, а также шпионажем, отметил, что несмотря на тотальную нищету и грязь тибетцы умудрялись быть всегда беспримерно счастливыми.

----------


## Оскольд

> Шанкара это имя какого-то еще одного тибетца или что? Индийский Шанкара жил задолго до Марпы.


спросите об этом при возможности у Дордже Дугарова, это он первым привел эту историю на моей памяти, хотя потом я встречал ее и в других местах...
а Шанкара в данном случае именно основатель Адвайты...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> прошу подсказать - в чём идейное различие, кроме одежды, пары идамов и изгибов древа?


Оффтопик и вообще вопрос огромный сам по себе.

http://www.absolutology.org.ru/tibet_philosophy.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorampa
http://www.wisdompubs.org/Pages/disp...ction=&image=1
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....EE%ED%E0%ED%E3

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> а где в "столь разных" учениях Гелуг и Кагью (особенно учитывая, что Гелуг произошла ещё и от Кагью) говорится как и кого надо убивать и как вести политическую борьбу?


Вопрос не понял, извините. Сказано же с самого начала, что главная причина вражды - политика, конкуренция.




> автор подачи подборки фактов [?] пишет "гелуг то, кагью сё". Что такое Гелуг и Кагью, в таком случае?


Не понял ни вопроса, ни даже грамматической структуры. Фриц, не пейте и не курите травы перед входом на форум.  :Embarrassment: 
Гелуг и кагью в данном случае - обозначение вполне конкретной "партийной принадлежности" участников событий.

----------


## Fritz

> Учитель, владеющий уверенностью воззрения (имея в виду прямое переживание), может изложить точку зрения Рангтонга точно и без всякого противоречия. Она будет абсолютно логична. Более того, такой учитель сможет изложить и точку зрения Шентонга, не впадая при этом в противоречие.


Ну и где разница-то , Дмитрий? В Гелук, насколько я понимаю, желающим так или иначе дают оба воззрения, Рантон считается более высшим. Так что для себя разницы не вижу. Передраться же можно и из-за способа поедания яйца.




> Гелуг и кагью в данном случае - обозначение вполне конкретной "партийной принадлежности" участников событий.


Так правильное ли это обозначение тогда? Я сегда думал, что Гелуг - это Гелуг, а не обозначения от автора подборок и\или книг.
Поясняю. Автор - Безымянных, или как там его, пишет - гелуг сделали то-то в ответ на делание того-то Кагью, вместо того, чтобы говорить хотя бы "представители Гелуг", хотя по уму было бы брать в кавычки и гелуг и кагью.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет, в гелуг воззрение жентонг вообще считается ошибочным:
http://www.budda.ru/geshe.php?content=single&id=19
Разница очевидна - даны ссылки, читайте, всё подробно расписано.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Тибет действительно был ужасающе отсталой средневековой страной, именно таким его видели до китайской оккупации все путешественники-европейцы, от Цыбикова до Рериха
> 
> [/B]


Отсталым в смысле не просвещенным европейской "демократией", что ли?

Очень хитрую меру  придумали ученые европейские мужи. В то же время сама просвещенная Европа- дикость похлеще всякого Тибета...
Тибет не участвовал в мировых войнах, не занимался геноцидом американских индейцев...Не, все равно отсталый, ВВп низкий понимаешь...

----------


## Fritz

Дмитрий, ничего не понял по последнему линку. При всём уважении и даже любви к Геше Тинлею. Вот же нормальная ссылка у Вас была: http://www.absolutology.org.ru/tibet_philosophy.htm




> Разница очевидна


А для нас с Чоки Ньима Ринпоче не очень очевидна. Другое дело, может Вы проницательнее, т.к. не пьёте и не курите перед форумом.

----------


## Оскольд

для Хуанди



> фигня эта адвайта веданта и слабак шанкара поскольку где же его сила, если его пурбой заколол наш Другпинский лама из Бутана. Ткнул ему в тень пурой шанкара и окочурился, тьфу... слабаки. Где вам шанкаристам слабакам до нашей буддийской супер магии.


сообщение от Дордже Дугарова на не безизвестном Вам форуме...
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic795-90.html

в другой версии фигурировал зонтик и было названо имя, но где, я не помню...

ясно, что это скорее всего элементы народного творчества, но для меня показательно само отношение к подобным фактам, как к чему то чем следует гордиться...

не проистекает ли подобное отношение из идиаллизации всего, что бы не совершил знатный иерарх твоей школы?

----------


## Huandi

Оскольд, каждый сам отвечает за приводимые им факты. Особенно, если сразу не делается ссылка на источник. 




> ясно, что это скорее всего элементы народного творчества, но для меня показательно само отношение к подобным фактам, как к чему то чем следует гордиться...


У Дорже я это понял, как своеобразный юмор, с отсылкой на какую-то такую историю (народную, или еще какую-то). С юмора какой спрос? А у Вас все было вполне серьезно.

----------


## Оскольд

> У Дорже я это понял, как своеобразный юмор, с отсылкой на какую-то такую историю (народную, или еще какую-то). С юмора какой спрос? А у Вас все было вполне серьезно.


Ваше право интерпретировать мои слова и мотивы иных лиц как Вам заблагорассудится...
Засим позвольте откланяться,бо время уже довольно позднее...
Удачи!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Тибет не участвовал в мировых войнах, не занимался геноцидом американских индейцев...


В Тибете были свои, локальные войны (вспыхивающие регулярно), локальные геноциды (когда монгольские войска отлавливали по горам по долам красношапочников и жгли деревни). О чём и повествуется в топике. Кстати, забредшим иностранцам полагалась смертная казнь - наверно, новый вид буддийской сострадательной активности.

Ну а что касается презрения к просвещённой Европе, сомневаюсь, что вы долго протянули бы в Тибете XVII века. Или что понравилось бы всю жизнь не мыться, питаться цампой и топить по-чёрному навозом.

----------


## Huandi

> всю жизнь не мыться


Это-то запросто...

----------


## Fritz

> Кстати, забредшим иностранцам полагалась смертная казнь - наверно, новый вид буддийской сострадательной активности.


Ну уж не всем, а только китайцам и западным европейцам и в определённое время, не всегда. Первым из-за возможных покушений на ЕСДЛ, а вторым из-за актуальной одержимости злыми духами. Монголам, индийцам и русским разрешалось забредать.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Пожалуйста, прислушивайтесь к собеседнику, а не к с собственным страхам.


а какие могут быть страхи из-за этого? страхи чего?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

То есть русские, в отличие от европейцев, не были одержимы злыми духами? Нет, это просто праздник какой-то.  :Smilie:  А как это определялось?

----------


## Rama

Видят - европеец, а злого духа нет. Значит русский...

А то бывало спросят "Вась ты что ли опять?"

----------

Raudex (01.07.2010), Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> а какие могут быть страхи из-за этого? страхи чего?


Всё время пишете в том духе, что вот, щас всё рухнет - институт тулку, обеты и само Учение. Из-за того, что на форуме напечатали то, что давно растиражировано на бумаге.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> То А как это определялось?


"Элементарно, Ватсон!" (с) 
Вспомните сцену идентификации Геши (А. Миронов) перед аптекой из к/ф "Бриллиантовая рука":
"Михаил Светлов - это я, я!!!"

----------


## Гьялцен

> По запаху. Русские тоже не мылись.


Да будет вам с Кармапенко известно, что на Руси бани существовали испокон веку, как говорится, в отличие  от супердемократической Европы, где банально зарастали грязью,-почитайте хотя бы первые страницы "Парфюмера" Зюскинда- и это 18 век!
Так что не надо п овторять русофобские байки времен холодной войны. Понятно, что вам милее прекрасное американское далеко (в отличие от Тибета). Впрочем, у нашей "творческой" интеллигенции давно есть комплекс Смердякова- хлебом не корми, дай вволю "поприкалываться" над собственной историей.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Ну а что касается презрения к просвещённой Европе, сомневаюсь, что вы долго протянули бы в Тибете XVII века. Или что понравилось бы всю жизнь не мыться, питаться цампой и топить по-чёрному навозом.


Кстати, Эдуард Лимонов , когда жил в Париже (70-е), углем печку топил, по-черному. Не было в культурном Париже центрального отопления ( а в нелюбимом вами совке- было). 
Уж лучше цампой питаться, чем всякой химией с пластиковых тарелок.

----------


## Вантус

> Кстати, Эдуард Лимонов , когда жил в Париже (70-е), углем печку топил, по-черному. Не было в культурном Париже центрального отопления ( а в нелюбимом вами совке- было). 
> Уж лучше цампой питаться, чем всякой химией с пластиковых тарелок.


Могу сказать, что и мое жилище отапливалось углем в конце 80-х. В иных местах топили и вовсе дровами. Жил я в СССР, не в Париже. А выгребные ямы и по сю пору пользуются по российским городам большим уважением. Цампу же сами кушайте :Smilie: , только как бы кишки не скрутило :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

"оплот Дхармы" - не страна или группа плитиков, не политизированные "школы" (такого разделения в Индии не было - были главы монастырей, а не школ) - а Сангха. Бхикшу строго соблюдающие винаю. Монах с винтовкой - не монах.

кстати в Гьюто, емнип, тулку не "признаются" как авторитет. Признаются только личные достижения в практике.

Институт тулку - большая ошибка тибетской теократии.
(первым тулку кажется "стал" Кармапа?)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Да будет вам с Кармапенко известно, что на Руси бани существовали испокон веку, как говорится, в отличие  от супердемократической Европы, где банально зарастали грязью


Я в курсе и насчёт бань, и насчёт того, что демократической Европа стала сравнительно недавно. Вся ваша "патриотическая" истерика мимо. Вообще-то моя специализация - язык, литература и культура Древней Руси.




> Понятно, что вам милее прекрасное американское далеко.


Нет, мне милее скандинавское, германское и финское близко.




> Впрочем, у нашей "творческой" интеллигенции давно есть комплекс Смердякова - хлебом не корми, дай вволю "поприкалываться" над собственной историей.


Я, бывает, люблю над родной историей поплакать, но никак не поприкалываться. Я уже давал вам как-то ссылки на очерки Лескова о жизни русского крестьянства в конце 19 века. Его тоже запишете в смердяковы и русофобы? Псевдопатриотическое чванство - медвежья услуга русскому народу. И пожалуйста, прекратите оффтопик. Тема вообще-то посвящена истории Тибета, а не вашим претензиям к "творческой интеллигенции".

----------


## Dondhup

Вся ваша "патриотическая" истерика мимо.
-----------------
Дмитрий, Вы все таки модератор, может не стоит такие слова употреблять по отношению к оппоненту?

----------


## Dondhup

> Цампу же сами кушайте, только как бы кишки не скрутило.


Мне  говорили что цампа дает много энергии, только нужно привыкнуть  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Ну, господа! Юмор от попытки сказать "историческую правду" вроде не так уж трудно отличить.

(на этом форуме надо обязательно приписывать в скобочках - "это была шутка", иначе обязательно кто-нибудь принимает все на полном серьезе)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий, Вы все таки модератор, может не стоит такие слова употреблять по отношению к оппоненту?


Какие "такие"? Нормальная эмоциональная реакция, когда тебя всё время норовят сравнить со Смердяковым. Ну конечно, во всех бедах России виновата интеллигенция и загнивший Запад.

----------


## Fritz

> То есть русские, в отличие от европейцев, не были одержимы злыми духами? Нет, это просто праздник какой-то.  А как это определялось?


Дмитрий, я пошутил. Хотя, дух протестантизма вполне возможно и витает в виде субъекта. Но, как говорит Кураев, "это уже в демонологию надо вдаваться".




> Русские тоже не мылись.


Не все. Те кто посевернее и плотно контактировали с финно-угорским населением привычку мыться таки приобрели, особенно ко времени когда не всем разрешалось в Тибете быть.

Дмитрий, так что у нас с воззрением двух разных школ? Тут ведь дело такое - надо объявить одну традицию  буддийской, а другую нет, раз воззрения разные. Чтобы понять лучше историю Тибета.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> С таким мышлением хорошо быть каким-нибудь толкиенистом - собственными фантазиями заменять реальность.


Реальность? Реальность не имеет никакого отношения к древнему тибету и нашему представлению о нем. Природа ума - реальность, остальное - видение омраченных существ.

Кому "мрачное прошлое Тибета" поможет на пути к просветлению? Все это - пустые разговоры.

 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Оскольд

> Кому "мрачное прошлое Тибета" поможет на пути к просветлению? Все это - пустые разговоры.


На самом деле не все так однозначно, поскольку фанатизм, ментальные шоры, создание идолов и т.д. могут стать реальным препятствием на духовном пути, а следование прмеру таких исторических фигур, как Ро Лоцзава, согласно самой же Ваджраяне(насколько я понял,поправьте ежели чего) может привести к перерождению в аду, впрочем как и использование Дхармы в политических, экономических и пр. сугубо мирских целях.

Так что для кого то эта тема вполне может быть полезна и не бессмысленна.

А что касается разговор о сравнении стран, так по мне идол либерального Запада ничем не лучше идола Святого Тибета, Святой Руси, Божьего Израиля, Всемирного Халифата, мудрого Китая или супер бупер духовной Индии и подобные споры действительно, по большей части, бессмысленны.

все имхо

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий, так что у нас с воззрением двух разных школ? Тут ведь дело такое - надо объявить одну традицию  буддийской, а другую нет, раз воззрения разные.


С какой стати?? Вы в курсе, сколько в буддизме было воззрений и школ философии? Всем объявим анафему, кроме мадхьямаки прасангики? Васубандху, Асанга, Дхармакирти, по-вашему, не были буддистами?

----------


## Fritz

Ну как с какой стати. Вы же сказали, что школы разные. Следовательно какая-то из них буддийская, а какая-то нет. И не знаю как в других традициях, но вот в Гелуг не говорят разное-не разное воззрение, а говорят более-менее высокое, никаких анафем. Тотже Ламрим разбит на 3 части. Это по-Вашему ( и по Безымянных) выходит, что Кагью или Гелуг небуддисты, а по-моему Васубанду и прочие по списку - буддисты, только достигшие большего или меньшего успеха на пути. Повторюсь, в Гелуг читтаматру (жентон) так или иначе дают. В виде кьерима хотябы.
Мне интересно другое, где в Гелуг, а то и в Кагью, говорится о методах преследования лиц с несовершенным воззрением.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Ну как с какой стати. Вы же сказали, что школы разные. Следовательно какая-то из них буддийская, а какая-то нет.


Извините, ваша логика мне совершенно непонятна.

----------


## Fritz

Ну как же, Вы же мне дали наводку:



> Я дал вам наводку на самое громогласное *идейное противостояние* школ в Тибете, вот и читайте об этом.


Вот я и выясняю в чём разница идей. Если она действительно есть, эта разница, то одна из школ должна быть небуддийской. Хотелось бы понять, мрачные страницы истории Тибета действительно ли идейно проинспирированы учениями Кагью или Гелуг. А то я мало знаю, знаю только что в Гелуг запрещено даже "хинаянистов" обижать, не то что виджнянавадинов. Боюсь, что не все книги прочитал, вот и спрашиваю.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Во-первых, с самого начала было сказано, что основные мотивы вражды были связаны с политикой, с борьбой за власть. Во-вторых, вам уже были даны ссылки, по которым можно составить хотя бы общее представление о разнице воззрений. В-третьих, эта логика -



> Если она действительно есть, эта разница, то одна из школ должна быть небуддийской


- совершенно абсурдна, не знаю даже, как комментировать подобные высказывания. Плюрализм, разнообразие методов, подходов, учений - отличительная черта буддизма как религии. *В-четвёртых, это оффтопик, и прошу вас не засорять тему.*

----------


## Fritz

Ну хорошо, что значит разница воззрений - расхождение на уровне вариаций (как жентон с рантоном) или кардинальное расхождение, разница с зазором между рознящимся, как например между буддизмом и индуизмом? И не хотите ли Вы (с Безпрозванных) сказать, что Гелуг или Кагью - это такая политическая партия, сила или комплекс идейных бытовых политических взглядов, нац. проэкт?
Прошу прощения, оффтопика не вижу. Все мои вопросы по мрачной истории Тибета и причинах её формирования. А если мы здесь постим только цитаты из Безпрозванных и ему подобных, то тему надо переназвать - например, "цитаты о мрачных страницах...".

----------


## Оскольд

о странностях взаимопонимания:

-А ну, тварь такая, признавайся, зачем тему открыл?
-Ну я вобщем то хотел к трезвости призвать,  с фактами познакомить, что не все так однозначно и были расхождения, борьба...
-Так ты что же, гаденыш, на Гелуг бочку катить вздумал?!
-Да я ведь собственно не про Гелуг,а про то как близость к власти превращает даже самую возвышенную религию в тираническую систему, гелуг тут в принципе не...
-Молчать! Наглая твоя рожа! Я тебя тирхика тайного насквозь ведь вижу, думаешь, падла, не знаю к чему ведешь?!!! Безпрозванщину проповедуешь?!!! А ну признавайся чей ты агент? Китайский? Кагьюпенский? Индийский?!!! Я тебя выведу на чистую воду!!!
...
простите
...

----------

Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Fritz

Не надо утрировать, Оскольд.



> ..В стране существовала серьезная оппозиция Гелугпе и прежде всего — со стороны секты Кармапа. 
> готовится ли он воевать с Гелугпой,
> и министры Гелугпы обратили внимание на то, что Кармапа
> Монастыри секты Кармапа, непосредственно участвовавшие в мятежах, были насильственно преобразованы в монастыри Гелугпы;
> если Кармапу Х - живого Будду гелугпинцы замордовать побоялись, то традицию джонанг в её первоначальном виде практически уничтожили в Тибете.
> Ступу с останками великого святого и учёного Таранатхи гелугпинцы осквернили, а его прах развеяли по ветру.


Я просто хочу разобраться с соответствием гелукпийцев Гелугпе, т.е. пуста ли Гелугпа гелукпийцев или нет.
Вот в канонах СС чётко прописано - мочить евреев и всех неполноценных. А где в учении , учениях,  Кагью или Гелугпа есть подобное? Чтоб мрачная история стала ещё прозрачней.

----------


## Ersh

В аду Яньло-ван начертал на котле - "За правду"

----------


## Оскольд

> Я просто хочу разобраться с соответствием гелукпийцев Гелугпе, т.е. пуста ли Гелугпа гелукпийцев или нет


Поймите, Fritz люди таковы, что при близости к власти они из самого чистого и возвышенного учения сделают тираническую систему...ну нет в этом мире общества состоящего исключительно из святых и просветленных ни в Гелуг ни в Тхераваде ни в Ньингма ни в Православии ни в Католицизме ни в Сознании Кришны ни где нибудь еще, искать таковое общество, строить на подобном поиске свою духовную жизнь это все равно, что гоняться за ветром в поле...везде, есть семена и плевела, суть и наносное(иной раз даже вредоносное) и отделять одно от другого это искусство из исскуств и ошибки здесь не избежны...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> И не хотите ли Вы (с Безпрозванных) сказать, что Гелуг или Кагью - это такая политическая партия, сила или комплекс идейных бытовых политических взглядов, нац. проэкт?


Конечно, нет. Но в силу тибетской специфики школы буддизма выступали и как политические силы. Что тут непонятного?

Когда все соперники сдались на милость победителя, когда влиянием других школ можно было пренебречь, политическая борьба началась уже внутри самой школы гелуг. Об этом позже, через неделю или две, когда я доберусь до книги Шакабпы.

----------


## Fritz

Т.е. отказываетесь от мнения, что есть противоречия идейные-воззренческие между Кагью и Гелуг? Если да, то следует внимательнее высказываться, например, не "внутри самой школы гелуг", но "среди людей из школы "Гелуг". И то неправильно, ведь никаких людей в школе Гелуг нет, либо люди должны 100%но соответствовать школе. 
Это я всё к тому, что неискушённый в рантонге с жентонгом человек, например, Кураев, может неблагоприятно понять творчество Безымянных и наформировать множество устремлений, адских, мира животных и т.д.

----------


## Саша П.

> А что, в текстах сказано, что не надо строить империю Дхармы и самим ложиться под нож? Священный суицид - это из другой песни слова.
> Про Нила Сорского не в курсе даже.


Интересная дискуссия.   :Cool: 

Империя Дхармы - это сильно. Лхаса - третий Рим, и другому не бывать. Ага.

Империя  Дхармы - это наше все. Это правильно. Один путь, один лидер и что-то там еще одно, забыл уже. Не приходило в голову, что  всегда и всюду, впрочем. Хотя, ну да. Чингисиды... Они же тоже империю Дхармы строили, атож.  :Smilie:  Тут-то и началось...  Хотя не до конца:   вот осифляне, те империю Дхармы построили так, что о "воззрениях" Нила едва ли  кто помнит. И поделом ему. Нилу. Ишь...

----------


## Оскольд

> И то неправильно, ведь никаких людей в школе Гелуг нет, либо люди должны 100%но соответствовать школе.


Fritz, кому нужна Гелуг в которой нет людей? :Smilie:  Это паразительное мышление на самом деле :Smilie: , хотя оно мне очень знакомо...как часто слова и иллюзорные представления, сердечное упоение ортодоксальностью, правильностью, незыблемостью околдовывают нас и вот перед нами уже сверкает недосягаемая, прекрасная, возвышенная но абсолютно безжизненная и безлюдная вершина гелуг(церкви, ислама, тхеравады, вриндавана неважно). "Вот она истинная опора!"- думаем мы, но приходит смерть, несчастье или твое собственное сердечное зло и эта незыблемая сверкающая скала рушится, как карточный домик....не на это ли намекал Будда, предостерегая от увлеченностью концепциями, формами, названиями, застывшими в своей безжизненности истинами?....наверное это не самое глубокое понимание Его слов, но и до него нам полезно было бы дорасти...имхо...

----------


## Fritz

Оскольд, ну а что по-Вашему школа, в нашем случае школа-буддийская традиция? Люди, их качества, зависят от школы или наоборот, качества людей делают школу?

----------


## Оскольд

> Оскольд, ну а что по-Вашему школа, в нашем случае школа-буддийская традиция? Люди, их качества, зависят от школы или наоборот, качества людей делают школу?


Я позволю себе не вдаваться в размышления на сей счет, с Вашего позволения, хотя бы потому, что на меня слово "школа" не оказывает завораживающего действия и кажется понятием весьма условным....хочу лишь заметить, что носителями знаний являются не книги и манускрипты, а живые люди...это очень хорошо видно на русском православии: книги по иисусовой молитве(умному деланию, исихазму) есть, а наставники если есть, то большинству о них совершенно не известно, а проблем от этого у желающих практиковать масса...а традиция приспокойно хранится на полках при этом...

Давайте я Вам лучше скажу, что по моему мнению является главным.
Для иллюстрации обратимся опять таки к истории с Ро Лоцзава(исключительно поелику она тут уже упоминалась, можно привести и другие примеры). Сей доблестный муж, смогший укакошить на БВЖС многих бодхисаттв, как он сам и говорил, включая и тех, кто опирался на традиции:



> Ра Ло был очень мощен, но он не практиковал чистую нравственность, даже при том, что он посвящал в монахи. Кадампинский геше критиковал его за это , что возмутило Ра Ло и он пригрозил что уничтожит геше в течение семи дней. Кадампинский геше читал сутры и разместил статуи вокруг себя для защиты, и шесть дней прошли без инцидента. Но на седьмой день пылающая пурба поразила геше и убила его. Ра Ло тогда предал гласности факт его великой силы.


не смог, как не пытался, причинить ни капли вреда тому, в чьем сердце жило состродание  
и любовь, без примеси эгоизма:



> Однажды Лалуб Джангчуб Дордже, который был очень важным и очень уважаемым, давал учение и в то время как он преподавал, Ра Ло начал оскорблять его. Лалуб Джангчуб Дордже сказал: 'Дети много шумят сегодня. Детям все еще многому нужно научиться'. Тогда Ра Ло было за тридацать, тогда как Лалубу Джангчуб Дордже, должно быть, было около семидесяти. Ра Ло очень рассердился, и он начал насылать кинжалы и порождать бури и в то время как Лалуб Джангчуб Дордже давал учение, он заставил ветер дуть настолько сильно, что палатка, в которой шло учение, была унесена штормом. Лалуб Джангчуб Дордже знал, что это делал Ра Ло, и он подумал, что будет важно преподать этому молодому человеку урок. *Лалуб медитировал на любви и сострадании непрерывно. Что бы Ра Ло ни сказал или ни послал, не только не поражало Лалуба или нарушало ход его учения,* но вместо этого все это возвращалось и поражало учеников Ра Ло. И даже сам Ра Ло был поражен рикошетом от удара, который он направил к Лалубу. Но он не умирал. Он был потрясен некоторое время и затем пробуждался снова. Тогда Ра Ло смутился и стал застенчивым и очень маленьким. Он позже сам это описывал, говоря, что он стал меньше чем насекомое. Лалуб был в состоянии управлять гордостью Ра Ло - она полностью исчезла.
> Но Ра Ло не был удовлетворен. Хотя он чувствовал себя маленьким и его гордость полностью исчезла, он все еще не был удовлетворен. Он думал: 'Должно быть что-что более мощное, о чем я все еще не знаю, иначе как Лалуб Джангчуб Дордже делает то, что я не могу сделать?' Тогда он вернулся, чтобы увидеть Беро Чагдрума Дордже еще раз. И Беро сказал: 'Я дал тебе все учение, в котором ты нуждаешься. Тебе больше ничего не нужно'.


http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-20-0...1-0-1210430496

Так чему же на самом деле нас учат эти исторические факты и предания? Тому что истинная опора не в "школах", и не в статуях, и не в книгах и не в иерархиях, а в сострадании и любви!!!
И пока этого нет в наших сердцах, что бы мы не делали, мы будем уязвимы для зла и способны любое возвышенное учение на деле извратить до неузнаваемости, в т.ч. по политическим мотивам...

----------

Sten (30.12.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Какой позитивный пафос.)))
Выходит, если рассмотреть с Вашей позиции - "школа - это люди", что все люди Гелуг и Кагью рекомендовали и рекомендуют причинять всеразличный вред представителям оппозиции. Учитывая раскрывающие глаза факты истории.

----------


## Кумо

> Какой позитивный пафос.)))
> Выходит, если рассмотреть с Вашей позиции - "школа - это люди", что все люди Гелуг и Кагью рекомендовали и рекомендуют причинять всеразличный вред представителям оппозиции. Учитывая раскрывающие глаза факты истории.


У меня складывается такое впечатление, что вы вообще не читаете, что вам пишут.

----------


## Оскольд

> Какой позитивный пафос.)))


истина не может быть настолько проста, правда?)))





> Выходит, если рассмотреть с Вашей позиции - "школа - это люди", что все люди Гелуг и Кагью рекомендовали и рекомендуют причинять всеразличный вред представителям оппозиции. Учитывая раскрывающие глаза факты истории.


сколько не силюсь - не могу сконструировать ту логическую цепочку рассуждений на основании которой можно было бы сделать столь странные выводы из моих слов. возможно если бы вы подробно очертили ход своих мыслей было бы лучше, а пока могу сказать только, что Ваш вывод из моих слов абсолютно не верен...

----------


## Fritz

Да нет же, я имею в виду изложение материала мистером Безымянных и переподачу его Дмитрием. По поводу "школа - это люди" я с Вами согласен процентов эдак на 99. Выглядит ведь действительно так - Кагью боролась с Гелуг. Для меня это и вправду шокирующе, причём, со многих сторон.
Samopu, тот будда, у кого впечателние = впечатлению у меня )))).

----------


## Ali

> Вот в канонах СС чётко прописано - мочить евреев и всех неполноценных.


Да ну!? А можно первоисточник документа? Я специально интересовался этой темой и никаких документов где "чётко прописано - мочить евреев и всех неполноценных" не нашел. (В наци прошу не записывать - просто люблю покопаться в истории). Если не сложно - сбросьте инфу на личку, чтобы не создавать оффтоп.

----------


## Legba

Извините, что не в личку - но пущщай уж народ почитает. Краски, конечно Fritz сгустил, но....
Вот пара пунктов из программы НСДАП:




> Мы требуем объявления безжалостной войны тем, чья деятельность вредит общим интересам. *Преступления против нации, совершенные ростовщиками, спекулянтами и т.д. должны наказываться смертной казнью*, несмотря на расу и убеждения. Мы требуем уничтожения нетрудовых доходов и процентного рабства.
> 
> Мы требуем свободы всем религиозным вероисповеданиям в государстве до тех пор, пока они не представляют угрозы для него и не выступают против морали и чувств германской расы. Партия как таковая стоит на позициях позитивного христианства, но при этом не связана убеждениями с какой-либо конфессией. *Она борется с еврейско-материалистическим духом внутри и вне нас* и убеждена, что германская нация может достигнуть постоянного оздоровления внутри себя только на принципах приоритета общих интересов над частными.


Также:



> 31 июля 1941 года Герман Геринг подписал приказ о назначении главы РСХА Рейнхарда Гейдриха ответственным за «окончательное решение еврейского вопроса».
> В середине октября 1941 года началась депортация евреев из Германии в гетто Польши, Прибалтики и Белоруссии.


Далее. Я не очень представляю, что имеется ввиду под "канонами СС". Вряд-ли был такой документ. Однако надо заметить, что начиная с 1939 в состав СС входит Аненербе. Одним из направлений деятельности данной организации была "ариизация":




> По оценкам Гиммлера, «ариизация» региона должна была происходить постепенно в течение двадцати лет; сначала предполагалось депортировать местное население, затем перераспределить территории для поселения «арийской расы». *Дополнительно к «исключению» славян и других «низших» рас* предполагалось высадить дубовые и буковые деревья, чтобы копировать традиционные немецкие леса.


Так что по духу, а не по букве Fritz прав. Хотя, конечно, надо быть аккуратнее в формулировках.

----------


## Fritz

Ну, приказ Германа Гёринга на канон и потянет. В Майн Кампф о евреях как о паразитах вполне неоднозначно говорится. Сегрегация - это уже мочить, кадры погромов и судов линча ищите в фильмотеках.
Легба, филен такскать данк.

А вот где в Гелуг говорится о вредоносности инакомыслящих? Наоборот, там пишется о вещах вроде "лучший друг - враг".

----------


## Legba

Видите ли...
На мой взгляд, Гелуг (Кагью, Сакья, Нингма) это одновременно линия духовной передачи и, как Вы выразились, "партия". И разделить эти функции - в исторической перспективе - проблематично. 
К примеру. В 17-18 веках в Европе было крайне жесткое противостояние между католиками и протестантами. Но! Это противостояние было продиктовано вовсе не вопросами веры. Да, у Лютера был ряд претензий к католической церкви. Но вовсе не того масштаба, чтобы ради них нарушать заповедь "не убий". Тем не менее, народ резал друг-дружку именно под флагами католиков/протестантов. В действительности у противостояния были очевидные политические и экономические причины. Стоит сейчас рассматривать этот аспект, размышляя о христианстве? Нет. К вероучению вся эта бодяга, равно как охота на ведьм и крестовые походы никакого отношения не имеет.
С Тибетом - таже история. Не думаю, что тибетская аристократия сильно вникала в доктринальные тонкости. Просто у аристократии, как мирской, так и духовной были свои интересы. Вот посмотрите на один известный всем нынешний конфликт. Что, кто-нибудь сравнивает, как дают учения оба "кандидата"? Ни в жизнь. Не в этом дело - ведь *есть, что делить*. В тех случаях, когда делить нечего (к примеру, в случае двух Дзогчен Ринопче) - и конфликт не возникает. А вот когда задействовано бабло/власть - тут и начинается сыр-бор. У кого бабки/земля/положение? У Кагью? От мы их сейчас!!! ИМХО.

----------

Raudex (01.07.2010)

----------


## Ali

Я затронул вопрос аутентичных формулировок в документах НСДАП именно потому, что следует разделять ПРОГРАММНЫЕ документы, ЛИЧНЫЕ высказывания руководства организации и РЕАЛЬНЫЕ поступки. Если речь идет о КАНОНИЧЕСКИХ установках на вражду и физ. уничтожения "еретиков и иноверцев" (как, например, в библейском Второзаконии, гл. 13) - то это одно. И из этого следует, что система будет ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО воспитывать религиозный экстремизм. И другое дело, когда деяния тех или иных персонажей противоречат именно КАНОНУ данной религии.
  По поводу "окончательного решения еврейского вопроса" - это особая тема, интересная сама по себе, если начинаешь работать не с комментариями, а с документами как именно "разрешение "этой "проблемы" планировалось осуществить и как осуществлялась. Когда работаешь с первоисточниками, начинаешь понимать, что официальная история - это больше политика, чем наука. Прошу прощения за отступ от темы...

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый Ali, прошу закончить с оффтопиком

----------


## Саша П.

> С Тибетом - та же история.


Чрезвычайно интересная тема, но не покидает ощущение своего рода "переноса" тибетской истории на родную почву, а  российской - обратно. Отсюда и офф-топики. 
По сути, да - естественное желание привести все к общему знаменателю, притом знаменателю современному, рассмотреть происходящее в контексте менталитета в первую очередь отечественного,  да и нынешнего.

Имхо тибетцы - очень самобытный народ, тем и интересны, а история их впечатляет  в первую очередь тем, как они вели себя в тех или иных, пусть на первый взгляд похожих ситуациях.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

В принципе выбор хуутху можно и подделать.

----------


## Ersh

> Не совсем так - задайтесь вопросом, сколько в Китае сейчас живет людей, которые в своих предыдущих жизнях убивали монахов, лам, практиков-йогинов, да и просто тибетцев во время агресии 50-х годов; разрушали их монастыри, статуи Будд, сжигали бесценные книги по Дхарме... (а ведь то было совсем недавно - то есть участники тех событий как раз успели в большинстве своем умереть и переродиться один раз в текущих и "современных нам" телах)...


А сколько таковых в Тибете, убивавших китайцев, разрушавших их храмы, насиловавших и грабивших? Сансара безначальна, воистину...

----------

Denli (07.02.2009), Won Soeng (07.02.2009), Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> А сколько таковых в Тибете, убивавших китайцев, разрушавших их храмы, насиловавших и грабивших? Сансара безначальна, воистину...


Сейчас практически нет, те кто такое делал давно умерли.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Сейчас практически нет, те кто такое делал давно умерли.


А когда это было, кто это? Можно ссылки на информацию об этом? Спасибо.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А сколько таковых в Тибете, убивавших китайцев, разрушавших их храмы, насиловавших и грабивших? Сансара безначальна, воистину...


Я полагаю, что ровно столько же, сколько было в Европе кровожадных евреев-ашкенази, убивавших немцев, разрушавших их кирхи, насиловавших полногрудых Брюнгильд и грабивших достопочтенных бюргеров... до того, как наступил Холокост :Smilie: 

Все, Дмитрий, извините, уже умолк!  :Smilie:

----------

Юрий Никифоров (07.02.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Вот именно... и дайте же кто-нибудь информацию подтверждающую фразу Ерша:
> 
> Или это у него фантазия разыгралась?


Учите историю региона, что Вы, право, сами не можете в интернете найти?

----------


## Eternal Jew

... то есть, кроме интернета, нет других достоверных источников о массовых уничтожениях китайцев и их буддийских храмов кровожадными тибетцами, правильно ли я Вас понял?

----------


## Ersh

> ... то есть, кроме интернета, нет других достоверных источников о массовых уничтожениях китайцев и их буддийских храмов кровожадными тибетцами, правильно ли я Вас понял?


Есть еще история региона. Конечно, если кто-то сознательно не хочет чего-то знать, ему никакие источники не помогут. Я предположил, что доступных бумажных источников у вопрошающего нет, раз он спрашивает.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Так раскройте нам тайну этих "бумажных источников", если не трудно! Зачем играть в угадайку типа "сами ищите" или делать из этого великую тайну!? ... Много ведь и не просят -  *автор, название, дата и место публикации, а также цитата, подтверждающая правоту Ваших слов*... Ёрш, ведь уже третий человек Вас за вечер умоляет! 

Мы ведь (вопрошающие) не "сознательно не хотим знать", мы просто не находим в "в интернете" ничего по ключевым словам поиска "геноцид тибетцами китайцев", "массовое уничтожение китайцев тибетцами", "тибетская агрессия" и т.п. А если что-то и находим... то все эти ссылки ведут только в один достоверный источник - русскоязычный официальный сайт официального же органа Компартии Китая газету "Женьмин жибао"... 

... И вообще ссылка "на интернет" в образовательных и научных кругах не котируется, не так ли? "Иванов, ты где это нашел?!" - "В интернете, профессор!" - "Садись, два!"

P.S. Цитаты и ссылки на советских "востоковедов" с партбилетами в кармане или "горячим сердцем и холодной головою" прошу не приводить!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

2 Eternal Jew 
Хорошо, читайте беспартийного Гумилева.
Топикстартер не хочет, чтобы мы продолжали эту тему

----------


## Eternal Jew

Дружище Ёрш, во-первых, беспартийного Гумилева" я уже читал. Над ним, кстати, в научных кругах до сих пор смеются. Сожалею, если у Вас только подобная "аргументационная" (и подобная ей) "база"...

Во-вторых, я боюсь, что  Вы сознательно уводите разговор в сторону, так как прекрасно понимаете, на какие источники мы уже битый энный час просим у Вас ссылки: не на измышления "буддологов" и прочих, а на реально существующие исторические документы: летописи, свидетельства Учителей и т.п. Сможете хоть что-то привести по существу: о захвате ТИБЕТОМ Китая, о массовых  убийствах китайцев, разрушении храмов и т.п.?

В-третьих, если уж топикстартер против, перенесите, пожалуйста, сообщения по "тибетской теме" в соответствующую новую тему в разделе "Тибетский буддизм". И, если не трудно, соблаговолите и ответьте там, очень Вас просим...  :Smilie:  Уж сказали "А", скажите, пожалуйста, и "Б"... То есть подкрепите соответствующим историческим материалом свои слова...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так раскройте нам тайну этих "бумажных источников", если не трудно! Зачем играть в угадайку типа "сами ищите" или делать из этого великую тайну!? ... Много ведь и не просят -  *автор, название, дата и место публикации, а также цитата, подтверждающая правоту Ваших слов*... Ёрш, ведь уже третий человек Вас за вечер умоляет! 
> 
> Мы ведь (вопрошающие) не "сознательно не хотим знать", мы просто не находим в "в интернете" ничего по ключевым словам поиска "геноцид тибетцами китайцев", "массовое уничтожение китайцев тибетцами", "тибетская агрессия" и т.п. А если что-то и находим... то все эти ссылки ведут только в один достоверный источник - русскоязычный официальный сайт официального же органа Компартии Китая газету "Женьмин жибао"... 
> 
> ... И вообще ссылка "на интернет" в образовательных и научных кругах не котируется, не так ли? "Иванов, ты где это нашел?!" - "В интернете, профессор!" - "Садись, два!"
> 
> P.S. Цитаты и ссылки на советских "востоковедов" с партбилетами в кармане или "горячим сердцем и холодной головою" прошу не приводить!


И кому же Вы готовы доверять?
http://window.edu.ru/window_catalog/...9/volsu196.pdf

----------


## Ersh

> Во-вторых, я боюсь, что  Вы сознательно уводите разговор в сторону, так как прекрасно понимаете, на какие источники мы уже битый энный час просим у Вас ссылки: не на измышления "буддологов" и прочих, а на реально существующие исторические документы: летописи, свидетельства Учителей и т.п. Сможете хоть что-то привести по существу: о захвате ТИБЕТОМ Китая, о массовых  убийствах китайцев, разрушении храмов и т.п.?


Я боюсь, что если ограничить источники только удовлетворяющими Вас критериями, то этим источником окажется только сайт Savetibet. К сожалению, не могу согласиться на диспут в таких условиях.
Для того, чтобы удовлетворить Ваше любопытство, рекомендую Вам самостоятельно обратиться к кошерным, с Вашей точки зрения источникам, и почитать о Тибето-Китайских войнах VII-X в.в., а также о деятельности ламского духовенства в Китае при Хубилае и других ранних Юанях.
И еще - я разве где-то писал о захвате Тибетом Китая? Вы вообще читаете то, с чем дискутируете?

----------


## Denli

> ... И вообще ссылка "на интернет" в образовательных и научных кругах не котируется, не так ли? "Иванов, ты где это нашел?!" - "В интернете, профессор!" - "Садись, два!"
> 
> P.S. Цитаты и ссылки на советских "востоковедов" с партбилетами в кармане или "горячим сердцем и холодной головою" прошу не приводить!


Что-то я не могу понять, чего же вы хотите? С одной стороны, вы явно готовы растоптать научные круги. С другой... вы аппелируете к ним, как к авторитетам, при выборе источников информации. Это что, раздвоение личности?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... прекрасно понимаете, на какие источники мы уже битый энный час просим у Вас ссылки: не на измышления "буддологов" и прочих, а на *реально существующие исторические документы: летописи, свидетельства Учителей* и т.п.





> Я боюсь, что если ограничить источники только удовлетворяющими Вас критериями, то этим источником окажется только сайт Savetibet. К сожалению, не могу согласиться на диспут в таких условиях.


Я не знаю, зачем Вы приводите сайт SaveTibet, если я выше прошу Вас совсем о другом.  :Smilie: 




> Что-то я не могу понять, чего же вы хотите? С одной стороны, вы явно готовы растоптать научные круги. С другой... вы аппелируете к ним, как к авторитетам, при выборе источников информации. Это что, раздвоение личности?


Чтобы было понятно, о чем я говорю, могу привести понятный, скажем, хотя бы Денису, пример Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (это не значит, что я привожу его, как пример достоверного источника именно в ЭТОМ случае - т.е. в вопросе "тибетской агрессии" в Китае) - с одной стороны, он профессор университета, с другой - "не буддолог", а практикующий буддист, общепризнанный носитель традиции, с третьей - имеет взгляд не "со стороны", а родился и прожил там энную толику времени - аккурат до КИТАЙСКОЙ агрессии, после чего был вынужден бежать.

Теперь хоть немножко понятно, о каких источниках я говорю?  :Smilie: 

Допустим, тибетцы - люди заинтересованные в том, чтобы скрыть всю правду об ужасающей и кровавой ТИБЕТСКОЙ агрессии в Китай; ладно, отбросим их свидетельства как недостоверные... Но можете ли Вы, господа, привести все-таки хоть КАКИЕ-ЛИБО доказательства своих слов, исходя из указанных выше критериев? 

Гипотетические советы Ерша "почитать о Тибето-Китайских войнах VII-X в.в., а также о деятельности ламского духовенства в Китае при Хубилае и других ранних Юанях" не принимаются. Если уж что-то доказываете, повторюсь в третий раз, приводите, пожалуйста, *источник, автора, год и место публикации и цитату.*..




> И еще - я разве где-то писал о захвате Тибетом Китая? Вы вообще читаете то, с чем дискутируете?


Примерно здесь:




> задайтесь вопросом, сколько в Китае сейчас живет людей, которые в своих предыдущих жизнях убивали монахов, лам, практиков-йогинов, да и просто тибетцев во время агресии 50-х годов; разрушали их монастыри, статуи Будд, сжигали бесценные книги по Дхарме... (а ведь то было совсем недавно - то есть участники тех событий как раз успели в большинстве своем умереть и переродиться один раз в текущих и "современных нам" телах)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *А сколько таковых в Тибете, убивавших китайцев, разрушавших их храмы, насиловавших и грабивших?*


Я так понимаю из Вашей последней фразы, что кровожадные тибетцы все же убивали и насиловалаи китайцев, а также разрушали их храмы на территории самого КИТАЯ?  :Smilie:  Так должны ли они были перед этим вторгнуться в страну и захватить ее? Или нет?  :Smilie:  ... Вы сами-то  читаете. что пишите? Если бы Китай (исходя из Вашей же логики) не был бы захвачен, разве смогли бы тибетцы осуществлять все эти недостойные действия?  :Smilie: 

Или злобные тибетские монахи  китайцев ловили на своей территории, в Тибете, а где ловили, там сразу и насиловали... а потом убивали (иногда и наоборот)?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Так и вижу это мужественное, отважное и микроскопическое тибетское войско, вторгающееся на территорию огромного, но беспомощного Китая! Высокие тибетские ламы, находящиеся при императорах в качестве их личных наставников в Дхарме, своими зловещими интригами ввергают Китай в хаос... Кучка воинов-кхампов (это Восточный Тибет) гонятется по всей стране за китайцами, насилует и убивает их, попутно (в минуты редкого затишья и отдыха) разрушая китайские храмы! ... Лично мне ОЧЕНЬ смешно! 

*Ёрш*, недаром ведь я просил Вас немного выше перенести "тибетские" вопросы в тибетский раздел и открыть там соответствующую новую тему, а вы это не сделали, так как "не хотите дискутировать"... Я даже знаю, почему именно: здесь, то есть в текущей теме, так(!) легко признать их "некошерными", удалить... и не доказывать свои слова. Так?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Я могу и в тибетском удалять темы, не беспокойтесь. 



> Так и вижу это мужественное, отважное и микроскопическое тибетское войско, вторгающееся на территорию огромного, но беспомощного Китая! Высокие тибетские ламы, находящиеся при императорах в качестве их личных наставников в Дхарме, своими зловещими интригами ввергают Китай в хаос... Кучка воинов-кхампов (это Восточный Тибет) гонятется по всей стране за китайцами, насилует и убивает их, попутно (в минуты редкого затишья и отдыха) разрушая китайские храмы! ... Лично мне ОЧЕНЬ смешно!


Мне очень сложно спорить с человеком, который свое воображение предпочитает историческим фактам. Пожалуй, это можно даже назвать некорректным ведением дискуссии.

----------


## Ersh

> Таким образом, время царствования Хубилая было весьма благоприятным для развития и усиления ламства, хотя благоволение его к ламам скорее было политической мерой, чем делом сердца. Слабые же духом преемники Хубилая всецело подпали под власть лам, так что история Юанов - гак называется в Китае монгольская императорская фамилия — полна жалоб на чрезмерную привязанность их к ламам, на их корыстолюбие, распущенность и наглость. Так, например, в донесении одного чиновника, который был послан в 1326 году при императоре Джэссун-Тэмур'е в провинцию Шен-си для исследования причин ее обеднения прямо говорится, что виновниками общественного бедствия являются тибетские ламы. «Они объезжают западные провинции, наводняют города и вместо подворий останавливаются в частных домах; выгоняют домохозяев, чтобы удобнее; пользоваться их женами. Но мало того, что они ведут распутную жизнь, они отбирают у народа и то небольшое количество денег, которое он имеет. Следовало бы аресто¬вывать их, но как действовать против людей, которые неподвластны местным судам и снабжены охранными грамотами свыше, под защитой которых им все позволено?».
> Столь слепая привязанность и бессилие Юанов против иноземных лам были главными причинами падения монгольской династии в Китае, и последний пред¬ставитель ее в 1368 году был выировожден в родные степи основателем новой Мингской династии.


Попов И. Ламаизм в Тибете, его история, учение и учреждения. Казань, 1898.

----------

Sten (30.12.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Мне очень сложно спорить с человеком, который свое воображение предпочитает историческим фактам. Пожалуй, это можно даже назвать некорректным ведением дискуссии.


Я прекрасно отдавал себе отчет в том, что Вы обязательно зацепитесь за этот абзац, сколько бы я смайликов бы ни расставил там для людей без чувства юмора)! 

Таким образом, процитировав его, Вы легко смогли отмести все вышесказанное ранее - по поводу ссылок, доказательств и т.п. И сразу же дали оценку "некорректное ведение дискусии", которое, замечу, служит основанием для очередного бана. Не правда ли, как удобно - не дискутировать, а, вычленив всего один абзац со смайликами, банить!  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Попов И.


И что? Где же речь идет о ваших убийцах, насильниках и разрушении храмов? Тем более, это сообщение косвенно подтверждает мое сообщение http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...8&postcount=64 , которое Вы уже окрестили "некорректным ведением дискусии"! Но я то-там пишу, по сути, ТО ЖЕ САМОЕ, что и у Вашего Попова и цитируемого им НЕИЗВЕСТНОГО  китайского чиновника (хороший источник!) - что пара-тройка личных лам китайских императоров злым нашептыванием развалили всю Поднебесную (см. выше)... 

Так в чем же я тогда не прав?  :Smilie:  Где я тут допустил неточность?  :Smilie: 




> Я могу и в тибетском удалять темы, не беспокойтесь.


Я и не сомневаюсь, это ведь дело нехитрое, много сиддхи не надо!  :Smilie:  Видите ли, у Вас тут всегда будет в такой "дискуссии" перевес в виде ваших определенных прав на форуме. Не понравилось - удалил да и дело с концом!

[

----------


## Ersh

Ну, каждый шутит по-своему, правда ведь? Кто-то выделяет свои шутки обилием смайлов, а я не ставлю смайлы- так смешнее по-моему. :Smilie:

----------

PampKin Head (08.02.2009), Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Была моя тема *"Мрачное прошлое Тибета"*, можно продолжить разговор там (пожалуй, сегодня перенесу туда весь оффтопик). Тибетцы действительно не были ангелами, не были поголовно великими йогинами, исполненными сострадания. Воинственный горный народ. Кто не монах, не крестьянин и не чиновник - тот бандит. Об этом и учителя говорят. В указанной теме, кстати, приведена впечатляющая карта тибетских завоеваний.

Не понимаю, почему нужно столь категорически отрицать свидетельства учёных и буддологов, опирающихся на те самые вожделенные исторические документы.

----------

Ersh (08.02.2009), Skyku (09.02.2009), Аминадав (08.02.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> И что? Где же речь идет о ваших убийцах, насильниках и разрушении храмов? Тем более, это сообщение косвенно подтверждает мое сообщение http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...8&postcount=64 , которое Вы уже окрестили "некорректным ведением дискусии"! Но я то-там пишу, по сути, ТО ЖЕ САМОЕ, что и у Вашего Попова и цитируемого им НЕИЗВЕСТНОГО  китайского чиновника (хороший источник!) - что пара-тройка личных лам китайских императоров злым нашептыванием развалили всю Поднебесную (см. выше)... 
> 
> Так в чем же я тогда не прав?  Где я тут допустил неточность?


Я привел историческое свидетельство. Ваше право не принимать его за аргумент. В следующий раз, когда на форуме возникнет спор из истории государства Израиль с Вашим участием, я обязательно потребую от Вас аргументов от историков из Хамас.
Вообще-то разговор не о том, что пара лам развалила Поднебесную. Я об этом нигде не писал. Или Вы общаетесь по теме, или это и првда некорректно.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Попов И. *Ламаизм в Тибете*, его история, учение и учреждения. Казань, 1898.


Десятый раз напишу, что я не принимаю "буддологические доказательства" или типа "один чиновник донес, что..." (почему именно - см. выше мой абзац про Намкая Норбу и критерии, изложенные там)... 

Тем более, я не знаю такого понятия "ламаизм". Соответственно, речь сразу идет о научном "качестве"данного издания... "Тибетский ламаизм" - нет такого выражения, кроме как в интернет-рефератах студентов философских факультетов или разоблачающих "трудах" православных батюшек... Вы об этом-то хоть знаете?  

Это равносильно тому, чо если бы я здесь, на форуме, написал бы слово на букву "Х.." (не волнуйтесь - это всего лишь "Хинаяня") - сколько бы шума сразу поднялось (помню по предыдущим случаям!)  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Термин "ламаизм" *раньше был общеупотребительным* в русскоязычной (и не только) научной литературе. И то, что дореволюционный учёный использует этот термин, вовсе не обесценивает информацию, которую он приводит.

----------

Ersh (08.02.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, вот ссылка на сообщение с картой тибетских завоеваний в 9 веке.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот что интересно. История Китайско-Тибетских отношений насчитывает веков 15 где-то. И эта история никогда не была простой. И всегда Тибет строил политику на противостоянии окружающих стран. Сейчас Тибет противостоит Китаю взывая к мировому сообществу. Что-то новенькое? Горячих точек по всему миру - великое множество. Да, в основном военный колониализм сменился экономическим. Но это не мешает просвященным державам суверенам вводить свои войска в экономически интересующие, но пытающиеся сохранить суверенитет "бывшие" колониальные страны.

Рассматривать отношения Китай-Тибет в контексте последних 50-60 лет в отрыве от истории этих отношений в течении многих веков, и в отрыве от более широких международных интересов в этом и смежных регионах, это все равно, что пытаться сварить кашу не растопив масла. Масло в кашу брошено уже давно и не стоит ничего идеализировать.

Желающие могут вовлекаться в политику на одной стороне, на другой стороне. Освещать события, переживать за перспективы тибетского буддизма. 

Хочется только напомнить, что ничего не бывает вечным. Тибетский буддизм один из самых распространеных в мире. И одна из наизначительнейших причин, это многовековая поддержка тибетского буддизма Китаем в своих политических интересах (например, насаждение тибетского буддизма в Монголии)

Тибетский буддизм стал политической игрушкой не сегодня. Но и сегодня он ей остается.
Поэтому я бы не слишком осуждал тех буддистов, которые игнорируют вопрос, что же будет с тибетским буддизмом. Карма тибетского буддизма отнюдь не благоприятна для его вечного сохранения. Много разных линий преемственности начинались и уже закончились. Пока есть внутренние причины - они будут живыми.

Еще большее количество политики чем уже есть вряд ли станет лучшим способом сохранить тибетский буддизм. Скорее именно это и станет причиной угасания.

Очевидно, что больные вопросы требуют деликатного подхода. Главное не забывать, кто эти вопросы делает для себя болезненными.

Разумеется, чем более со стороны взгляд, тем легче сохранять беспристрастность. Но стоит ли обижаться тем, кто хотел бы своей страстью поделиться, но не преуспел в этом?

Ведь сайты вроде savetibet - это страстный призыв. Сторонникам недостаточно просто сострадания. Они взывают к осуждению.
Вспомните террор в отношении религий на территории СССР. Отчего же некоторая часть большевиков так страстно и жестоко уничтожала даже следы религии? Эти люди имели тяжелую кармическую связь с религией.
Сейчас многие люди в Китае страдает религиозным похмельем. От них трудно добиться сострадательности, они ожесточены, черствы и пренебрежительны. Многие из этих людей занимают высокие посты. 
Пытаться создать сопротивление этим людям могут лишь те, кто сам далек от истинного сострадания, те, кто не понимает, что у омраченных действий людей есть омрачающие причины. 
Страсть, создаваемая 15 веков не сможет утихнуть за 50 лет. На успокоение необходимо время, необходимо сострадание.

Когда-то страсти улягутся. Если не подбрасывать в их костер свежие дрова снова и снова. 
Или Будда учил чему-то другому?

----------

Ersh (08.02.2009), Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Тибетский буддизм стал политической игрушкой не сегодня. Но и сегодня он ей остается.


... Круто сказано! Может быть некоторые представители дзэн и не знают, что тибетский буддизм Ваджраяны (и Дзогчен) - это совершенный и высший Путь к полному освобождению? ... Но, впрочем, если кому-то он видится "политической игрушкой" - пусть будет так (уж таково у него кармическое видение в силу соответствующих условий). Самой Дхарме и ее практикам, если честно, это безразлично.




> Ведь сайты вроде savetibet - это страстный призыв. Сторонникам недостаточно просто сострадания. Они взывают к осуждению.


Если насилие в Тибете и геноцид продолжаются, буддизм почти выкорчеван под корень, преследования инакомыслящих и просто верующих продолжаются - "сострадания" тут недостаточно. Осуждение оккупантов и их действий со стороны мирового сообщества - единственный ЗАКОННЫЙ и НЕНАСИЛЬСТВЕННЫЙ путь... Или лучше молчать в тряпочку? Пришли в Тибет - так пришли... Убили миллион человек - ну зачем осуждать китайцев (или призывать к их осуждению)? 




> И всегда Тибет строил политику на противостоянии окружающих стран. Сейчас Тибет противостоит Китаю взывая к мировому сообществу.


Спроецируйте сказанное Вами на недавнюю историю своей собственной страны (я имею в виду Вторую мировую войну) ... и Вы сразу (я уверен!) прочувствуете, ЗАЧЕМ Советский Союз так(!) добивался не только "сочувствия" со стороны западных союзников, материальной помощи в виде вооружения, прововольствия и т.п. (а территория и ресурсы, в том числе и людские, у СССР были не чета другим странам!), но и всячески призывал их к открытым военным, то есть "горячим" действиям против оккупантов... 

Спроецируйте сказанное Вами также на  текущую историю Вашей страны (впрочем, здесь я лучше промолчу: то, с кем сегодня "дружит" и "против кого дружит" x-USSR, лично у меня вызывает вполне конкретное чувство)  :Smilie: 

Почему же Вы априорно отказываете в таком праве микроскопическому Тибету, да еще и упрекаете его в просьбах о помощи? Опять двойные стандарты? ... Скажете - "абсолютно другой случай - у нас, сАвеЦких, иная гордость!" - да ничего подобного! ... А если молчать в тряпочку, будет примерно следующее:




> Они начали с коммунистов.
> Я не коммунист,
> И я смолчал.
> Потом взялись за евреев.
> Я не еврей.
> И я смолчал.
> Дело дошло до католиков.
> Я не католик.
> И я смолчал.
> ...





> Или Будда учил чему-то другому?


Будда Учил исключительно одному: вещам, как они есть на самом деле. Еще он учил здравому смыслу, старался, чтобы его Учение воспитывало свободных и здравомыслящих людей... В любом случае, он НЕ учил быть рабом, с готовностью подставлять вторую щеку и т.п..

----------


## Won Soeng

> Они начали с коммунистов.
> Я не коммунист,
> И я смолчал.
> Потом взялись за евреев.
> Я не еврей.
> И я смолчал.
> Дело дошло до католиков.
> Я не католик.
> И я смолчал.
> ...


Кто же эти они, и почему они за всеми приходят?
Дхарма Будды дает на это точный ответ.

Эти существа страдают. Они омрачены. Даже если Вы убъете их тела, ожесточение только вырастет.

----------

Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будда Учил исключительно одному: вещам, как они есть на самом деле. Еще он учил здравому смыслу, старался, чтобы его Учение воспитывало свободных и здравомыслящих людей... В любом случае, он НЕ учил быть рабом, с готовностью подставлять вторую щеку и т.п..


Интересно, а кто же тогда для Будды "борцы за свободу Тибета"?

----------


## Гьямцо

*BTR*, если на человека в темном переулке нападет бандит, будет ли правильным звать на помощь?
Или пусть этот бандит сделает свое дело?
А если вы услышите такой крик о помощи, то, надо полагать, сохраните беспристрасность?
Ну создал же кармическую связь – пусть по полной и получит.
Это, по вашему, и есть Дхарма Будды?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (08.02.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

А ежели такое произошло... стреляйте по ногам (с) Оле Нидал.

P.S. Надо помочь, но попытаться сохранить бесстрастность.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Эти существа страдают. Они омрачены. Даже если Вы убъете их тела, ожесточение только вырастет.


То есть общий вывод: не надо было сопротивляться, а, тем более, убивать страдающих омраченных фашистов - "не видите что ли, людям и так было плохо в их глобальном неведении".  :Smilie: 

Заметьте, дружище, немного выше, когда Вы набросились на сайт "Спасем Тибет", в своем  комментарии я и словом не обмолвился о НАСИЛЬСТВЕННОМ пути. Уж слова "убьете", "убьем" и т.п. там точно не было!

Вы не отказываете людям в сострадании, но отказываете им в том, что они не могут просить о помощи (не военной, заметьте, а просто о сло-вес-ной политической поддержке) других (если уж страна настолько слаба, что не может справиться с миллиардным Китаем)... 

Так что там у нас с СССР? - Вы ведь так и не ответили: стоило ли вообще сопротивляться этим "противным немецко-фашистским оккупантам" и просить помощь у Америки и Великобритании? Или не надо было убивать омраченных оккупантов? Ответите?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> если на человека в темном переулке нападет бандит, будет ли правильным звать на помощь?
> Или пусть этот бандит сделает свое дело?
> А если вы услышите такой крик о помощи, то, надо полагать, сохраните беспристрасность?
> Ну создал же кармическую связь – пусть по полной и получит.
> 
> Это, по вашему, и есть Дхарма Будды


К сожалению, в представлении некоторых, это и ЕСТЬ Дхарма Будды (ее могут вывернуть на изнанку в угоду своим собственным убеждениям)! 

Но Будда, как я уже писал выше, *учил только тому, как вещи "существуют" на самом деле.* Да и цель была одна - принести этим знанием людям освобождение, а не рабство и рабскую покорность (как бы ни старались доказать обратное).

----------


## Dondhup

Хочется только напомнить, что ничего не бывает вечным. Тибетский буддизм один из самых распространеных в мире. И одна из наизначительнейших причин, это многовековая поддержка тибетского буддизма Китаем в своих политических интересах (например, насаждение тибетского буддизма в Монголии)

Тибетский буддизм стал политической игрушкой не сегодня. Но и сегодня он ей остается.
Поэтому я бы не слишком осуждал тех буддистов, которые игнорируют вопрос, что же будет с тибетским буддизмом. Карма тибетского буддизма отнюдь не благоприятна для его вечного сохранения. Много разных линий преемственности начинались и уже закончились. Пока есть внутренние причины - они будут живыми.

Перспектива сохранения линий передачи, сохранившийся в тибетском буддизме под большим вопросом.

Уроень подготовки мнахов например Дрепунга в Тибете существенно ниже чем уровень подготовки Дрепуга в Индии. В других линиях не знаю.
Но сколько десятилетий или столетий 200 000 тибетских эмигрантов сохранит традицию?
Неизвестно...
В Непале то же с приходи маоистов к власти ситуация кардинально изменилась для монастырей ньингма.
Если же линии монастыря Налада будет утеряна, то от того потеряют все буддисты.

На Западе Дхарма тибетской линии еще не достигла необходимого уровня - времени слишком мало прошло. В Бурятии, Туве, Калмыкии пока нет своих Лам которые могли бы давать тантрийские ванги и комментарии, по крайнем мере об этом никакой информации нет.

Если у кого есть информация о Дхарме в Тибете расскажите.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Если у кого есть информация о Дхарме в Тибете расскажите.


Так если там за фотографию ЕС Далай-ламы могут в тюрьму посадить... о какой Дхарме в Тибете сейчас может идти речь... Да и немногочисленные монахи в чудом уцелевших (или частично восстановленных) монастырях, как поговаривают, являются ряжеными - либо с партбилетом, либо с удостоверением в кармане... 

Была же ссылка на фотографию, где "монахи", устроившие беспорядки в Тибете, мирно переодеваются в гражданскую одежду в окружении китайских полицейских (военных?) после "выполненной задачи"...

----------


## Вантус

> Так если там за фотографию ЕС Далай-ламы могут в тюрьму посадить... о какой Дхарме в Тибете сейчас может идти речь... Да и немногочисленные монахи в чудом уцелевших (или частично восстановленных) монастырях, как поговаривают, являются ряжеными - либо с партбилетом, либо с удостоверением в кармане...


А что, без фотографии Далай-ламы никак Дхарму нельзя практиковать? Вон у дост. Топпера наверняка это получается.

Партбилет, опять же, как мешает?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А что, без фотографии Далай-ламы никак Дхарму нельзя практиковать?


Да можно практиковать как лично Вам будет угодно. Просто указанная ситуация демонстрирует нам степень "свободы" в некогда свободном регионе. Не находите ли? ... А партбилет - да нет, ряженым "монахам" он никак не мещает  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Далай-лама, с точки зрения КНР - преступник, ведущий подрывную деятельность против КНР, а его фотография - экстремистский материал. Всякое нормальное государство стремится к самосохранению, а совершенно свободным Вы можете быть только на необитаемом острове.

Скажите, как членство в КПК противоречит винае? Даже если монах и вступит КПК, он продолжит быть монахом.

----------


## Вантус

Хотите в дурость поиграть, так я тоже могу. Итого, Параджика 2 http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...bmc1.ch04.html



> Should any bhikkhu, in what is reckoned a theft, take what is not given from an inhabited area or from the wilderness — just as when, in the taking of what is not given, kings arresting the criminal would flog, imprison, or banish him, saying, "You are a robber, you are a fool, you are benighted, you are a thief" — a bhikkhu in the same way taking what is not given also is defeated and no longer in affiliation.


Объект - государственный строй и охраняемые им права граждан КНР
Восприятие - тибетцы знают, что государственный строй КНР и охраняемые им права граждан КНР принадлежит всему народу КНР, а не только им.
Намерение - тибетцы намеренно хотят разрушить государственный строй КНР
Ценность - весьма велика
В результате деятельности тибетцев государственный строй КНР в некоторой части разрушается.
Не совершает ли таким образом монах, борец за свободу Тибета, параджика?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Скажите, как членство в КПК противоречит винае?


Если, к моему глубокому сожалению, сами не видите разницы между монашеством и членством в КПСС или КПК, даже не знаю, что Вам посоветовать. Наверное, открыть какую-нибудь книгу Учителей...




> Даже если монах и вступит КПК, он продолжит быть монахом.


... Продолжим ряд: а если вступит в национал-социалистическую партию, примкнет к фашистам и т.п.? ... По Вашей личной Винае, он останется монахом?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Чуть раньше, 1950-е гг.

Объект - государственный строй и охраняемые им права граждан Тибета.
Восприятие - китайцы знают, что государственный строй Тибета и охраняемые им права граждан Тибета принадлежит всему народу Тибета, а не только им.
Намерение - китайцы намеренно хотят разрушить государственный строй Тибета
Ценность - весьма велика
В результате деятельности китайцев государственный строй Тибета разрушен полностью.

Вместо "Китай" и "Тибет" можете подставить: 1941 г. "Германия" - "СССР".

Когда устанете подставлять, может быть что-то поймете!  :Smilie: 


P.S. *Вантус*, извините, ради Б-га, Вы случайно не из китайских "гелугпинцев"-"обновленцев"?  Т.е. тех, которым фотография ЕС Далай-ламы вообще сто лет как не нужна?  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Певко (08.02.2009), Ондрий (08.02.2009), Сергей Хос (08.02.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Аналогия не проходит, т.к. китайцы, вторгшиеся в Тибет (правда у тогдашнего Тибета с границами была беда)  не имели обетов бхикшу, чтоб их нарушить. А вот среди тибетцев бхикшу встречаются.

А про права граждан Тибета - не смешите, пожалуйста меня. В тогдашнем Тибете не было ни писаного законодательства, ни понятия "права человека и гражданина", ни системы судов, прокуратуры и прочих правоохранительных органов. В КНР все вышеперечисленное есть.

----------


## Вантус

Тибет был типичным феодальным государством, с феодальной системой права. Откройте какую-нибудь книгу про историю государства и права зарубежных стран и прочитайте, чем такая система характеризуется, когда и где возникло понимание государственной власти как публичной власти и откуда пошли "права человека и гражданина", как они попали в Китай и т.п.

----------


## Вантус

> ... Продолжим ряд: а если вступит в национал-социалистическую партию, примкнет к фашистам и т.п.? ... По Вашей личной Винае, он останется монахом?


Виная - это, увы, не то, что удобно разным фритибетовцам. В ней есть конкретные предписания, среди которых нет запрета состоять в КПК или иной партии, или иной общественной организации. Если вступление в КПК устраняет препятствия со стороны государства, так почему бы не вступить, если есть такая возможность?

И почему Вы ставите в один ряд КПК, КПСС и НСДАП? Кто Вам дал такое право?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Далай-лама, с точки зрения КНР - преступник.


Вантус, вы уж определитесь, с кем вы - с Далай-ламой или с КПК. Если вы так симпатизируете современному Китаю, то и учитесь у китайских коммунистов, а не у лам. Как вы можете причислять себя к традиции "гелуг", повторяя китайскую хулу в адрес Далай-ламы? Намкай Норбу Ринпоче сказал на последнем московском ретрите коротко и ясно: Далай-лама - последняя надежда тибетцев; тот, кто идёт против Далай-ламы - идёт против тибетской культуры и Дхармы.

----------

Eternal Jew (08.02.2009), Secundus (09.02.2009), Александр С (09.02.2009), Вова Л. (08.02.2009), Ондрий (08.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (08.02.2009), Сергей Хос (08.02.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, вы уж определитесь, с кем вы - с Далай-ламой или с КПК. Если вы так симпатизируете современному Китаю, то и учитесь у китайских коммунистов, а не у лам. Как вы можете причислять себя к традиции "гелуг", повторяя китайскую хулу в адрес Далай-ламы? Намкай Норбу Ринпоче сказал на последнем московском ретрите коротко и ясно: Далай-лама - последняя надежда тибетцев; тот, кто идёт против Далай-ламы - идёт против тибетской культуры и Дхармы.


Современный Китай мне совершенно не симпатичен, однако он существенно лучше феодального Китая (и Тибета) до 1911 года. Я не повторяю ничью хулу, а всего лишь пытаюсь думать своим умом. То что сказал Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - это его личное мнение. Мне оно напомнило больше всего "кто не с нами, тот против нас". Тибетская культура мне, по большому счету, также безразлична, но я не стал бы ставить равенство между ней и Дхармой.

----------

Sten (30.12.2009)

----------


## Вантус

А чтоб меня Гелуг этим не попрекали, я его Дмитрию Кармапенко дарю. Мне не жалко.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И почему Вы ставите в один ряд КПК, КПСС и НСДАП? Кто Вам дал такое право?


Их *единые цели, методы и средства* дают мне такое право. Везде, где появлялись фашистские, национал-социалистические или коммунистические правительства, везде и всегда была кровь, убийства, унижения и преследования инакомыслящих...

Вантус, так Вы-таки не ответили: Вы из китайских "гелугпинцев"-"обновленцев; из тех, кто сотрудничает с коммунистическими властями?  :Smilie:

----------

Secundus (11.02.2009), Александр С (09.02.2009), Ондрий (08.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> То что сказал Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - это его личное мнение. Мне оно напомнило больше всего "кто не с нами, тот против нас". А чтоб меня Гелуг этим не попрекали, я его Дмитрию Кармапенко дарю. Мне не жалко.


Ясно, одним китайским "гелугпинцем" меньше...

----------


## Вантус

Да нет, просто я зело историей увлекаюсь, да и мое второе образование дает мне возможность посмотреть на все свежим взглядом. И совершенно меня не радует, что фритибетовцы и подобные "демократы" пытаются промыть мне мозг ничуть не хуже, чем КПСС. У меня нет желания с Вами спорить, прочитайте хотя бы несколько учебников по истории государства и права.

----------

Ersh (08.02.2009), Sten (30.12.2009), Спокойный (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Современный Китай мне совершенно не симпатичен, однако он существенно лучше феодального Китая (и Тибета) до 1911 года.


Угу.. и поэтому надо за одно уж и дацаны бомбить с самолётов. Несуны, ткскть, демократии и законности.

----------

Eternal Jew (08.02.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Так я где-либо говорил, что бомбить дацаны - хорошо? Однако, политика "большого скачка" и "культурная революция" были в 80-х годах оценены КПК как "заслуживающие исправления".

----------


## Eternal Jew

...Мы поняли Вашу мысль - "второе образование" и пара прочитанных учебников по ИГиП позволяют Вам снисходительно похлопывать по плечу Намкая Норбу и прочих "фритибетовцев" - мол, "промывайте мне мозги, парни... А мой могучий интеллект, основанный на верном понимании истории государства и права, все равно устоит!"

Нут что же - богатый жизненный опыт, обширный научный багаж - Вам только можно позавидовать!

Вспомнилось из покойного Сергея Довлатова:




> Надпись на витрине в музее Великой Отечественной войны: 
> 
> *"Личные вещи партизана Босюка: его череп и гвоздь, которым он ранил немецкого офицера"...*
> 
> (комментарий самого Довлатова: "Да, широко жил партизан Босюк!"

----------


## Aibo

Вы с ним как нить встретитесь в бардо,-он вам расскажет,-а точнее покажет как ему Широко Жилось!

----------


## Won Soeng

> *BTR*, если на человека в темном переулке нападет бандит, будет ли правильным звать на помощь?
> Или пусть этот бандит сделает свое дело?
> А если вы услышите такой крик о помощи, то, надо полагать, сохраните беспристрасность?
> Ну создал же кармическую связь – пусть по полной и получит.
> Это, по вашему, и есть Дхарма Будды?


Из сострадания к бандиту, его стоит остановить. Но для этого нужно знать, как это делать, нужно понимать, что этого человека делает бандитом. И не всегда можно помочь прямо в этот момент.

Чтобы бандитов не было, нужно помогать страдающим людям понимать свои страдания и причины этих страданий каждый день, а не только тогда, когда омраченный, ожесточенный человек нашел себе жертву.

А злиться на бандита - значит поддаваться собственным омрачениям.

И упрекать безучастных - значит так же поддаваться собственным омрачениям, мешающим понимать причины безучастности.

----------

Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Aibo, пожалуйста, не мультипостите и не засоряйте тему малосодержательными сообщениями не по делу.

----------


## Aibo

По вашему вышеперечисленные 15-листов с сомнами символов мультисодержательны по смыслу и являются полезными для ума?

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче сказал на последнем московском ретрите коротко и ясно: Далай-лама - последняя надежда тибетцев; тот, кто идёт против Далай-ламы - идёт против тибетской культуры и Дхармы.


А что, теперь "тибетская культура = Дхарма"???

----------

Sten (30.12.2009), Вантус (09.02.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

А тот кто просто не идет за Далай-Ламой в вопросах автономии Тибета от Китая - не идут за Дхармой?

----------

Вантус (09.02.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Тот, кто не идёт за Далай-ламой в этом вопросе, просто подписывается под планом ассимиляции тибетцев и окончательного уничтожения подлинной Дхармы в Тибете. И очевидно это, особенно после прошлогодних событий, для всех, кроме поклонников китайского империализма и коммунизма.




> А что, теперь "тибетская культура = Дхарма"?


Ринпоче и не утверждал подобного. Он всегда подчёркивает связь неразрывную связь тибетской культуры с Дхармой. Б_о_льшая часть того, что мы называем тибетской культурой, коренится в учениях Дзогчен и Ваджраяны. Имеется в виду, конечно, не цампа...




> По вашему вышеперечисленные 15-листов с сомнами символов мультисодержательны по смыслу и являются полезными для ума?


Aibo, если вы считаете, что это неинтересно и бесполезно, никто не заставляет вас читать.

----------

Eternal Jew (09.02.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я не понимаю, как связана ассимиляция Тибетцев с Китайцами и окончательное уничтожение подлинной Дхармы. Именно подобные тезисы я и называю политическими уловками, в которых разыгрывается Тибетский Буддизм. Тибет неоднократно уже был за многие века несамостоятельным. И не китайцы делают ставкой Дхарму в этой политической борьбе.

----------

Sten (30.12.2009), Вантус (09.02.2009), Спокойный (09.02.2009), Тарасов (09.02.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Вы знаете, лучше с таким подходом тибетцев я в Японию (где сингон то пользовалась господдержкой, то совсем не пользовалась, то пользовалась наряду со всеми) пойду ваджраяну изучать. Пускай себе тибетцы и "тибетцы" кушают цампу, борются с империалистами, Щугденом, коммунистами и прочими малоинтересными мне материями.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я не понимаю, как связана ассимиляция тибетцев с китайцами и окончательное уничтожение подлинной Дхармы.


Очень просто: в монастырях вместо носителей настоящих линий передачи будут партийцы в рясах. Будет даже хуже и скучнее, чем в туристическом комплексе Шаолинь. Там хоть какое-то веселье: молодёжь занимается конкретной физухой и спортивной гимнастикой. А тут даже мифического ламапая не сохранилось...

Примерно такая же разница, как между традиционным и спортивным у-шу. Форма есть, а содержания и реального применения нет. Какому тоталитарному строю нужно массовое распространение среди населения реальных боевых техник? Какому государству нужны *освобождённые*?




> Тибет неоднократно уже был за многие века несамостоятельным.


Но ни разу за эти многие века не разрушались сотнями святыни и монастыри, не уничтожалась значительная часть населения. Логика в духе "КПК признала свои ошибки, принесла в Тибет лампочку Ильича и правовое государство" просто ошеломляет... Как если бы какой-нибудь уголовник убил половину твоей семьи, а потом пришёл извиняться с букетом цветов: "Простите, ошибочка вышла. Зато теперь будем жить по нормам права"...




> И не китайцы делают ставкой Дхарму в этой политической борьбе.


ОК, я вас понял: все великие ламы четырёх школ, все сотни тысяч беженцев во главе с Далай-ламой - несчастные, недалёкие люди, обведённые вокруг пальца политиканами из ЦРУ. Вот дураки, не поняли своего счастья - оставались бы спокойно на родине под мудрым руководством КПК!

Можете считать так. Но я не могу воспринимать великих учителей на столь "глубоком" уровне...  :Confused:  Не говоря об очевидных фактах *позднейшей* истории Тибета, от которых вы с Ершом отмахиваетесь и начинаете глубокомысленно рассуждать о круговороте кармы в природе. Это нормально - в ответ на факты геноцида, и прямого, и культурного, припоминать *современным* тибетцам исторические грехи *многовековой давности*? В ответ на сотни свидетельств о зверских пытках в китайских тюрьмах вспоминать, какие жестокие уголовные наказания были в старом Тибете?




> Вы знаете, лучше с таким подходом тибетцев я в Японию (где сингон то пользовалась господдержкой, то совсем не пользовалась, то пользовалась наряду со всеми) пойду ваджраяну изучать.


В отличие от Тибета, там нет полной передачи учения. А ещё тамошние ваджраянцы в 40-е годы молились за победу императора и фюрера. О ужас, некуда податься людям с высшим образованием!  :Cool:

----------

Eternal Jew (09.02.2009), Skyku (09.02.2009), Александр С (09.02.2009), Вова Л. (09.02.2009), Гьямцо (09.02.2009), Юрий Никифоров (10.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Не стоит впадать в крайности, лучше практиковать Дхарму чем участвовать в  политической борьбе.
Я знаю случаи когда деятельность рамках фритибет наносила вред Дхарме причем в России.

Кроме того у тибетских Лам сеть сейчас китайские ученики.
И в Китае был в годы правления КПК переиздан Ганжур.
Я не оправдываю отморозки которые убивали и насиловали тибетцве, отморозки они как нам тут напоминают и в Ираке И в Афганистане и в Косово везде отморозки не зависимо от национальности и флага. Не стоит делить мир на белое и черное.

Лично я предпочел бы видеть Тибет свободным и независимым центром Дхармы. Только в современных условиях вряд ли это возможно.

И не нужно ставить равенство между Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой и во многом западным движением фритибет.

----------

Legba (09.02.2009), Вантус (09.02.2009), Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ясно, одним китайским "гелугпинцем" меньше...


Форум превратили в какую-то политинформацию, и ярлыки навешиваем во всю.Скоро кто нибудь потребует "пристрелить китайскую гадину"?
Или в духе Жеминь жибао что нибудь обратное.

Стыдно братья и сестры.

----------

Sten (30.12.2009), Won Soeng (09.02.2009), Александр С (09.02.2009), Вантус (09.02.2009)

----------


## Secundus

> Далай-лама, с точки зрения КНР - преступник, ведущий подрывную деятельность против КНР, а его фотография - экстремистский материал. Всякое нормальное государство стремится к самосохранению, а совершенно свободным Вы можете быть только на необитаемом острове...


Вантус, каждый раз, когда Вы слышите слова "Далай-лама", Вы не хватаетесь за пистолет ?

----------


## Гьямцо

> Форум превратили в какую-то политинформацию, и ярлыки навешиваем во всю.


Кто превратил? Кто пытается в тибетском вопросе искать политику?




> Скоро кто нибудь потребует "пристрелить китайскую гадину"?
> Или в духе Жеминь жибао что нибудь обратное.


Читайте внимательнее.
Человек берет и просто так, за здорово живешь отказывается от своей традиции.
Что и кому еще непонятно насчет такого человека?

----------

Eternal Jew (09.02.2009), Александр С (09.02.2009), Вова Л. (09.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (09.02.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, каждый раз, когда Вы слышите слова "Далай-лама", Вы не хватаетесь за пистолет ?


И что Вы этим хотите сказать? Я излагаю официальную точку зрения КНР, причем таковая не совпадает с моей, но, с целью объективности, должна быть принята во внимание. За пистолет не хватаюсь - что я, ненормальный? Далай-лама ничем, на мой взгляд, не угрожает ни мне, ни интересам РФ. В отличии от фритибетовцев.

А "гелуг" не относится к тем вещам, про которые я хотел бы, чтоб ими меня попрекали разные фритибетовцы и "демократы". Хотят меня считать китайским большевиком - да ради бога. Это характеризует всю их "демократичность" и объективность.

----------


## Вантус

> В отличие от Тибета, там нет полной передачи учения. А ещё тамошние ваджраянцы в 40-е годы молились за победу императора и фюрера. О ужас, некуда податься людям с высшим образованием!


Факты молений за победу фюрера - в студию! Да даже если и молились, лично то - никого не убивали.

----------


## Neroli

> А ещё тамошние ваджраянцы в 40-е годы молились за победу императора и фюрера.


И ведь фигово молились. Не помогло.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Факты молений за победу фюрера - в студию! Да даже если и молились, лично то - никого не убивали.


В подвалах рейхсканцелярии нашли тибетских бонпо (если ничего не путаю).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Хотят меня считать китайским большевиком - да ради бога. Это характеризует всю их "демократичность" и объективность.


Моя демократичность состоит в том, что я не клеймлю вас как предателя, не требую менять традицию в профайле, а веду открытый диспут, задаю вопросы. Мне просто непонятно, почему вы так упорно напоминаете, что Далай-лама преступник и сепаратист с точки зрения КНР. Далай-лама неправ? Надо было оставаться в Лхасе и превращаться в юного партработника в рясе? Одобрять массовые расстрелы монахов, разрушение святынь, культурную революцию и диалектический материализм? А теперь нужно обо всём этом забыть и пойти мириться на любых условиях с людьми, у которых поистине бульдожья хватка? Объясните мне, где тут логика - и политическая, и "дхармическая".

Если вы стоите за объективность (мол, так и так выглядит ситуация с точки зрения КПК), почему столь эмоционально реагируете на тему борьбы за свободу Тибета? У КПК своя позиция, у тибетцев в изгнании своя. Поскольку среди этих тибетцев практически все высшие учителя четырёх школ и бонпо, для нас вполне логично быть на стороне наших учителей, держателей традиции, которая и выжила-то лишь благодаря их бегству из захваченной коммунистами страны.

----------

Александр С (09.02.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Потому что полагаю, что из-за "борцов за свободу Тибета" нет никакой возможности нормально пригласить Далай-ламу, например.

Если Вы уж в политику лезете, то стоит понять, что там убийства миллионов - вещь обычная и привычная. 

Мне вот, например, очень жаль распада СССР. Но я не призываю на каждом углу его восстанавливать - все, капут, невозможно. Поэтому надо жить в современных условиях и стремиться к их улучшению. Мне неприятно правительство РФ, но я не призываю к его свержению и американской оккупации, так как подобное только ухудшит ситуацию, а полагаю, что надо работать с тем, что есть и нестабильность в стране, как следствие таких призывов к "демократизации", отнюдь не улучшит качество жизни. 

Если мы уж съехали в политику, то надо учесть, что все главы четырех школ и бонпо в ней просто нули и прикрываться здесь их авторитетом - это дурачить себя и других.

----------


## лесник

> Потому что полагаю, что из-за "борцов за свободу Тибета" нет никакой возможности нормально пригласить Далай-ламу, например.


Проблемы с приглашением ЕСДЛ возникали и до активной борьбы за свободу Тибета (если иметь в виду последние события). Далай-лама всегда выступал за *мирное* решение конфликта и призывал к этому остальных. Но, несмотря на это, власти Китая постоянно выражали протесты в связи с визитом ЕСДЛ в ту или иную страну. Так что проблема не в борцах. 

ТО, что происходит сейчас, я думаю, уже неподконтрольно Далай-ламе, движение за независимость Тибета набирает обороты и вполне может превратиться в вооруженную борьбу или что-то экстремистское. И виноваты в этом будут прежде всего власти Китая, которые вместо того, чтобы идти на диалог с ЕСДЛ и решать проблему мирным путем, довели до того, что терпение тибетцев иссякло и теперь будет жарко.

----------

Eternal Jew (09.02.2009), Александр С (09.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (09.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (09.02.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Речь не о политике, а о её совместимости с религией и нравственностью.
Далай-ламу не пригласили бы сюда в любом случае, пока власть вынуждена считаться с мнением Китая.
Я тоже не призываю к американской оккупации, тем более что это бред похлеще возрождения СССР в его прежнем виде. Опасность американской оккупации, ИМХО,  существует только в головах нашистов и коммунистов.




> Если мы уж съехали в политику, то надо учесть, что все главы четырех школ и бонпо в ней просто нули


Весьма оригинальное мнение о тибетцах (вот уж политики и интриганы, каких поискать) и о мудрости своих учителей. Если вам так нравится считать себя мудрее Далай-ламы, вопросов больше не имею. На все мои аргументы вы так и не ответили, но теперь в этом нет смысла, всё ясно...

----------

Александр С (09.02.2009), Вова Л. (09.02.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Власти КНР полны уродов, как и любые другие власти, совершенно не сомневаюсь. Не думаю, правда, что там все так просто по отношению к диалогу. Дело действительно зашло в тупик - ехать для ЕСДЛ в ТАР на ПМЖ - это все равно что засунуть голову в петлю, ибо там он не будет интересен ни КПК, ни ЦРУ и тихо усопнет с разными знаменьями и появлением двух Далай-лам.

----------


## Вантус

> Весьма оригинальное мнение о тибетцах (вот уж политики и интриганы, каких поискать) и о мудрости своих учителей. Если вам так нравится считать себя мудрее Далай-ламы, вопросов больше не имею. На все мои аргументы вы так и не ответили, но теперь в этом нет смысла, всё ясно...


Вы меня умиляете... Политика феодального недогосударства и постиндустриального общества - несколько разные вещи. А что нули - так это факт. У них нет реальных военных, финансовых или еще каких сил (разве сиддхи какие, но их также не видно). Есть лишь обусловленное тибетскими суевериями влияние на горстку тибетцев, которую можно и без всякого влияния по-тихому истребить. Политика Далай-ламы, мудрая она или нет, не дала никаких значимых результатов, да и не политике мы собрались у него учиться.

Добавлю, что специального политологического или хотя бы исторического, юридического образования у глав четырех школ и бонпо также нет, поэтому неясно почему их мнение о политике должно быть авторитетным.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В подвалах рейхсканцелярии нашли тибетских бонпо (если ничего не путаю)


Очередная ложь, которая в сотнях сообщений растиражирована в прессе! Когда нечего больше «чесать», вспоминают про «тибетские тайны Гитлера» (была такая идиотская тема на форуме) и «тибетцев», молившихся за Победу рейха. Бред!




> *Лама Оле Нидал
> Веpхом на тигре*
> 
> В Мюнхене Ринпоче [Калу Ринпоче] учил калмыков — пpедставителей одного из наpодов России. В pезультате мы можем сейчас pазвенчать миф, котоpый всегда pаздpажал меня. Несколько книг, пpоповедующих "наступление нового века", упоминают каких-то "тpиста тибетцев", тpупы котоpых были найдены после втоpой миpовой войны. Богатые скоpее вообpажением, чем научным методом, некотоpые писатели сделали из этого вывод, что много лам пpоизносило мантpы для Гитлеpа и его уpодливой банды. Факты говоpят совсем о дpугом: Гитлеp, к счастью, слишком поздно понял, что Геpмания не способна сделать всего, что он хочет. Смекнув, что коммунистов можно побить, лишь столкнув их со своенpавием национальных меньшинств, нацисты пpедложили независимость племенам в Сибиpи и Монголии, если те станут сpажаться на их стоpоне. Поскольку Сталин истpеблял их миллионами, желающие нашлись. Позже, в битве за Беpлин, некотоpые из этих калмыков, бывших союзными войсками в гитлеpовской аpмии, были убиты. Большинство из них были негpамотны и пpинадлежали тpадиции Гелугпа — вpяд ли базис для "диких заклинаний". Их учитель Бембиджев умеp несколько лет назад. В то вpемя как большинство эмигpиpовало на Тайвань и в США, оставшаяся часть встpечалась на кваpтиpе на севеpе Мюнхена. Здесь их обучал Геше из Рикона. Больше в этой истоpии ничего мистического нет

----------

Александр С (09.02.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

То есть если у человека нет "образования", но есть мудрость (не считаете же вы учителей глупцами), он не может выносить авторитетных суждений?.. Ох-ох-онюшки... Вот я знаю немало обратных примеров, когда образование есть, а мудрости нет, и это проявляется даже в сфере профессиональных интересов.

----------


## Вантус

И вообще, Дмитрий, Вы меня поражаете - как Ламрим критиковать или за кастрацию ратовать, у Вас один стандарт. Как про политику - совсем другой. От Дондупа я приму аргумент, про глав школ, ибо ясно - для него это не люди, а Будды, как по мне - весьма достойная позиция. Но от Вас принять подобный аргумент невозможно.

----------

Sten (30.12.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

Вот так…
Приходит неадекват (к тому же нарушивший все свои самайи, - но это так, к слову), начинает лепить всякую чушь и его всем форумом должны выслушивать и уговаривать.
Красота…

----------


## Гьямцо

А когда в соседней теме я попытался разместить вот эту ссылку http://yellowpress.ws/?public=6863, сообщение было моментально удалено.

----------


## Вантус

> Вот так…
> Приходит неадекват (к тому же нарушивший все свои самайи, - но это так, к слову), начинает лепить всякую чушь и его всем форумом должны выслушивать и уговаривать.
> Красота…


Обратите внимание на дату моей регистрации на данном форуме, адекватный Вы мой. Список нарушенных мною самай - тоже в студию.

----------


## Гьямцо

Самая главная самайя выглядит очень просто – не делать того, что могло бы огорчить вашего учителя. 
Думаю, если бы ваши учителя прочитали то, что вы тут пишете, они бы ужаснулись.

----------


## Вантус

> Самая главная самайя выглядит очень просто – не делать того, что могло бы огорчить вашего учителя. 
> Думаю, если бы ваши учителя прочитали то, что вы тут пишете, они бы ужаснулись.


Вы уже обрели всеведение? И откуда Вы такую самаю извлекли? Я знаю лишь 




> Не уважать или уничижать своего Гуру - это Первое Коренное Падение. Если разобраться, что означает «неуважение к Гуру» то можно сказать, что случайный малый гнев на Него не есть еще неуважение. Неуважение-это говорить о своем Гуру [например так]: «Мой Ваджрный Наставник-плохой человек, он нарушает моральный кодекс... Он не следует Стезею Дхармы». Если так думать [о своем Гуру], то это - Коренное Падение. Если же проявлено неуважение только в малом, то его еще можно смыть.


Согласно Сакья Пандите — это, например, говорить о своем учителе так: «Мой ваджрный наставник — плохой человек, он нарушает моральный кодекс… Он не следует стезею Дхармы». Геше Чжамьян Кьенце пояснял, что «если учитель, который даровал вам посвящение, совершает что-либо, будь это кража, отказ от монашества и т. д., вы не имеете права осуждать его». Чжамгон Конгтрул дает определение ваджрного наставника: «тот, кто даровал посвящение в тантры, учил медитации и объяснял смысл тантрийского учения» и рассматривает «любое оскорбление, физическое или словесное, прямое или косвенное, например распространение ложных сведений» как падение.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

2 Вантус
Ну поражаю так поражаю, я не червонец, чтоб всем нравиться. Повторяю, тибетский вопрос для меня не политический, а этический. Речь ведь даже не об активности какой, не о том, чтобы идти воевать с китайцами или размахивать фритибетскими лозунгами на улицах. Речь просто о позиции, о чёткой нравственной оценке: захват Тибета Китаем - безусловное зло для Дхармы и для тибетцев. И это позиция всех тибетских беженцев, всех великих тибетских учителей нашего времени, от Кармапы XVI и Далай-ламы до Ургьена Тулку и Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Словом, позиция самих тибетцев. И тут на буддийском форуме раздаются сентенции: да политика всё это, и тибетцы дураки в политике. *Нет, не политика.* Это нравственная позиция. Точно так же маоизм не "политика", а явно демоническое учение, принесшее огромные страдания и Китаю! Я не китаефоб, совсем наоборот. Просто для меня есть разница между великой китайской культурой и нынешним китайским режимом. Когда китайцы вынесут Мао из мавзолея, похоронят упыря и вобьют осиновый кол в могилу - вот тогда можно будет говорить об "исправлении ошибок". (Аналогии можете провести сами...)

Не понял фразы "не люди, а Будды". Будды тоже не золотые идолы. И Далай-лама как учитель, с которым у нас выпала карма жить в одно время на одной земле, для меня важнее, чем Цонкапа, по мнению Дондупа, в реале сидящий где-то в позе лотоса на реальных небесах (вот это воззрение, вот это я понимаю Дхарма!). Смысл важнее буквы, живой гуру и вообще любой живой человек и живая мысль важнее любых священных текстов. На этом я основывался, критикуя _отдельные, второстепенные_ положения ламрима.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Очередная ложь, которая в сотнях сообщений растиражирована в прессе! Когда нечего больше «чесать», вспоминают про «тибетские тайны Гитлера» (была такая идиотская тема на форуме) и «тибетцев», молившихся за Победу рейха. Бред!



А в чем проблемы то с тем, что бонпо определенного разлива совершали подобные практики? И с коих пор Оле Нидал - корифей всех наук?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Дмитрий, бесполезно что-то доказывать... Как говорил Виктор Шкловский, "невозможно объяснить вкус дыни людям, всю жизнь жевавшим шнурки от ботинок"... 

Многочисленных китаефилов, "геополитиков" и просто людей, прочитавших два учебника по истории партии (виноват, это было в мое университетское время, сейчас этого нет, но есть история государства и права), плюс назубок выучивших все "буддологические" труды, переубедить невозможно. 

Для них Его Святейшество - (выражаясь словами их любимого органа "Женьминь Жибао") - ядовитая гадина и сепаратист. 

Для других главным "пунктиком" является не пускать его в Россию (а то испортятся отношения с нашим "великим восточным соседом") - "геополитика" не позволяет...

 Для третьих попытки осветить убийства и зверства китайских оккупантов, а также повсеместные нарушения прав человека в прессе являются некошерными, так как Тибет - неотъемлемая часть Китая! 

Четвертые сердобольцы предлагают тибетцам тихо страдать и молчать в тряпочку, а остальному миру - так же тихо сострадать им (изощренно ссылаясь при этом на буддийские(!) фундаментальные источники ... что по мне, по-моему, таким господам больше подошло бы "Г-дь терпел и нам велел" - конечно, пока такая же ситуация не коснулась бы ИХ ЛИЧНО!)...

Пятые могут запросто плюнуть и сказать "да подавитесь вы все моим "гелуг" (конечно, никаким он "гелуг" до этого и не был, равно как и ни одного живого Учителя в глаза не видел; не говоря уж о том, чтобы что-то самому практиковать!)

Для шестых все главы школ - полные нули (один он - САМЫЙ умный!)

А когда все эти отдельные качества собираются в одном отдельно взятом ораторе, да еще таких вот ораторов набегает сразу человек десять - как говорила моя бабушка, "хоть святых выноси"...  :Smilie:  Я думаю, что таих людей форум привлекает, подпитывает их и дает одновременно трибуну для выступлений - а иначе где бы они могли выразить свою ненависть Учителям и Тибету в целом,  а также свою истовую лояльность любимому коммунистическому Китаю?   :Smilie:  

Так что скучно с ними не то что дискутировать, а просто общаться. У этих господ набрано в голове и рту столько ... ненависти к определенно взятому микроскопическому народу и Дхарме в целом, что диву просто даешься... 

Да и дискуссией это назвать трудно... Спрашиваешь у одного: "дайте конкретныее ссылки на литературу?" - "Поищите где-то в интернете"... "Как бы вы отреагировали, если бы СССР советовали так же, как вы сейчас советуете Тибету, молчать в тряпочку и ни в коем случае не сопротивляться?" - В ответ тишина... 

Еще раз повторюсь - эти "ораторы" приходят сюда отнюдь не для дискуссий, а чтобы "выплеснуть наболевшее" и чуток самоутвердиться...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И с коих пор Оле Нидал - корифей всех наук?


А Вы с каких пор корифей?

У меня есть основание доверять ламе Оле Нидалу, как личному ученику ЕС Кармапы 16-го и нет никаких оснований доверять мнению неизвестно кого, только потому что он написал *8 000(!)* сообщений на "БФ"... Если хотите, чтобы Вам кто-то поверил про "тибетцев" - представьтесь для начала, расскажите о себе  :Smilie:  ... а также откуда вы знакомы с данным вопросом...  :Smilie:   ... А так, уж извините, дражайший, никнейм "Памкин хэд" мне ни о чем не говорит, соответственно, цена Вашим "свидетельствам" или другим каким откровениям - ноль.

----------


## Вантус

Пора мне делиться запрещенным Ёршом опытом, пора.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А Вы с каких пор корифей?
> 
> У меня есть основание доверять ламе Оле Нидалу, как личному ученику ЕС Кармапы 16-го и нет никаких оснований доверять мнению неизвестно кого, только потому что он написал *8 000(!)* сообщений на "БФ"... Если хотите, чтобы Вам кто-то поверил про "тибетцев" - представьтесь для начала, расскажите о себе  ... а также откуда вы знакомы с данным вопросом...   ... А так, уж извините, дражайший, никнейм "Памкин хэд" мне ни о чем не говорит, соответственно, цена Вашим "свидетельствам" или другим каким откровениям - ноль.


Не совсем понял, каким образом ученичество Оле у Кармапы делает его специалистом по бонпо, ну да ладно...

Вы это, успокойтесь... Дышите глубже... Не стоит налитые кровью зенки в монитор пялить - матрица может испортится.

 :Wink:

----------

Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Вантус

> Пятые могут запросто плюнуть и сказать "да подавитесь вы все моим "гелуг" (конечно, никаким он "гелуг" до этого и не был, равно как и ни одного живого Учителя в глаза не видел; не говоря уж о том, чтобы что-то самому практиковать!)


Могу Вам сказать, что видел и слышал я много всяких радостей и гадостей и прочего хорошего и не очень. И про то как гадить с автоматчиками на вышках приходилось также. Тех тибетцев, каких я видел, могу перечислить, учения же получал у геше Тензина Дугда, Ело ринпоче, Кирти Ценшаба ринпоче, немного у Богдо-гегена.

----------


## Вантус

> Многочисленных китаефилов, "геополитиков" и просто людей, прочитавших два учебника по истории партии (виноват, это было в мое университетское время, сейчас этого нет, но есть история государства и права), плюс назубок выучивших все "буддологические" труды, переубедить невозможно.


Вы ошибаетесь, в СССР этот предмет также был "история государства и права", специальная юридическая дисциплина.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Не совсем понял, каким образом ученичество Оле у Кармапы делает его специалистом по* бонпо*, ну да ладно.


...

НЕ совсем понял, причем тут "бонпо", которых вы только что выдумали чуть выше, если речь идет об обычных калмыках?  :Smilie:  Калмык-бонпо - это круто, это только Вы могли придумать!  :Smilie: 




> Вы это, успокойтесь... Дышите глубже... Не стоит *налитые кровью зенки в монитор пялить* - матрица может испортится.


Я думаю, что это Вы проецируете или свое отражение в зеркале увидели...   :Smilie: 

А если хотите таким образом оскорбить - так бесполезно: у меня замечательнейшее настроение, все Ваши посты про "бонпо" и прочие домыслы читаю практически с наслаждением... 

Что-то Вы давно не заводили разговор про мою фразу "поцеловал ламу"? Помните, я еще писал, что у Вас от этих слов образовалась психотравма, раз Вы ее никак забыть не можете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Чпок-шлеп-чпок (это я начал делиться опытом)  :Smilie: 
Калмыки были. А почему бонпо не было? Нидал сказал?

----------


## Eternal Jew

... о, сейчас все ораторы благополучно забудут фразу "заберите ваш гелуг обратно" и радостно бросятся обсуждать ламу Оле Нидала (ибо им все равно, что обсуждать)... 

Все, с меня хватит... 
Все что хотел про таких людей сказать, я сказал немного выше. 
В "бла-бла" же втягиваться не буду... Бесполезно... 

Да и мерзко это "общение": так мои Учителя настоятельно советуют держаться подальше от тиртхиков или людей с нарушенными самайями. Ну а про тех, кто ненавидит Его Святейшество  Далай-ламу и, тем самым, ненавидит Тибет и Дхарму, выше цитата из Намкая Норбу уже приводилась...

----------


## Вантус

Список нарушенных мною самай, пжлст. Или примеры моей тиртхи. 

Настоятельно рекомендую "СЕЛО СТЕПАНЧИКОВО И ЕГО ОБИТАТЕЛИ".

----------


## Александр С

> Калмыки были. А почему бонпо не было? Нидал сказал?


На форуме buryatia.org, например, есть интересное обсуждение. И вообще, в сети есть множество материалов по этой теме. Есть несколько версий, кто это были, и версия с калмыками - наиболее убедительная и непредвзятая.

Я писал развернутый ответ в какой-то политической теме, но его удалили вместе с оффтопной веткой (там тоже все к "бонцам-эсэсовцам" съехало). Просьба к модераторам: пусть хоть ссылка здесь останется, т.к. всякого рода трэш обычно весьма живуч.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Список нарушенных мною самай, пжлст. Или примеры моей тиртхи.


Вы не та персона, которая меня интересует до такой(!) степени  :Smilie:  Хотите возбудить к себе общественный интерес и вдоволь напитаться чужими эмоциями - это не ко мне, увольте...  :Smilie:  
Пообщайтесь с другими, пожалуйста!  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Ну и что? Из приведенных материалов следует, что были калмыки, что общеизвестно, вместе с Шкуро и Красновым и т.п. Из них не следует, что не было бонпо, или что были бонпо. Я думаю, что сейчас невозможно установить, были там бонпо или нет, но Гитлер любил казенные деньги на всякий бред выкидывать, так что там могли быть и теософы, выдающие себя за бонпо с тем же успехом.

----------


## Вантус

> Вы не та персона, которая меня интересует до такой(!) степени  Хотите возбудить к себе общественный интерес и вдоволь напитаться чужими эмоциями - это не ко мне, увольте...  
> Пообщайтесь с другими, пожалуйста!


А чего Вы тогда дерьмом кидаетесь беспочвенно в публичном месте?

----------


## Александр С

> Ну и что? Из приведенных материалов следует, что были калмыки, что общеизвестно, вместе с Шкуро и Красновым и т.п. Из них не следует, что не было бонпо, или что были бонпо. Я думаю, что сейчас невозможно установить, были там бонпо или нет, но Гитлер любил казенные деньги на всякий бред выкидывать, так что там могли быть и теософы, выдающие себя за бонпо с тем же успехом.


Допустим, что там могли быть какие-то маргиналы. Но зачем официальной Лхасе делегировать в берлин непонятно кого? Или представителей других школ и тем более бон? Гипотетически могло быть все, что угодно, но даже в этом случае это были какие-то частные лица, даже если и тибетцы. И тогда совершенно не понятно, почему акцент делается не просто на национальность, а на вероисповедание, причем самым размытым и непроверяемым образом. Чистой воды домыслы, выдаваемые за некий факт.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Допустим, что там могли быть какие-то маргиналы, не бонпо (как представители линии). Но зачем официальной Лхасе делегировать в берлин непонятно кого? Или представителей других школ и тем более бон? Гипотетически могло быть все, что угодно, но даже в этом случае это были какие-то частные лица, даже если и тибетцы. И тогда совершенно не понятно, почему акцент делается не просто на национальность, а на вероисповедание. Чистой воды домыслы, выдаваемые за некий факт.


Потому что помимо Юндруп Бон, есть еще один Бон, не сильно отягощенный относительной Бодхичиттой.

----------


## Вантус

Так это не ко мне, а к Пампкинхэду вопросы.
Я лишь просил предъявить факты сингонских молений за фюрера.

----------


## Александр С

> Потому что помимо Юндруп Бон, есть еще один Бон, не сильно отягощенный относительной Бодхичиттой.


Да, так. Боном много чего называли, что им не являлось, но тем не менее... Тогда уж можно конкретно назвать Агарти, которой приписывают все эти темные тибетские штучки под патронажем Аненербе. Хотя это и выдумка, но даже название явно не бонское.

----------


## Legba

Господа, ну не лень вам, честное слово, обсуждать "оккультные тайны Гитлера".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ну это же смешно! Ребята думали, что живут на внутренней поверхности полого шарика в толще мировой скалы. Что, ИМХО, куда маразматичнее, чем даже слоны и киты. У Анненербе в подвалах могли быть хоть эскимосы - мы знаем, что это им мало помогло. Зачем всерьез обсуждать - бонпо/не бонпо...? Вон, Мулдашеву в Непале с легкостью (за небольшой бакшиш) показывали "пещеры прищельцев" и прочую байду. Неужели вы думаете, что не нашлось пары десятков калмыков/тибетцев/далее везде, которые за возможность жить в Берлине скажут, что они самые мошшшные колдуны? И сейчас такого добра навалом, а уж тогда....

Давайте, может, про Дхарму?
На худой конец - про историю Тибета..?

Да, кстати. Вот эти парни, которые договаривались со страшными бонцами/гелукпинцами/нингмапинцами. Страшные люди, не правда ли?

----------

Eternal Jew (09.02.2009), Александр С (09.02.2009), Вантус (09.02.2009), Вова Л. (09.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Не менее примечательной была экспедиция в Тибет товарищей Блюмкина и Рериха.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Не менее примечательной была экспедиция в Тибет товарищей Блюмкина и Рериха.


C удивлением узнал недавно, что и целью нескольких(!) азиатских экспедиций генерала Прижевальского был Тибет и контакты с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой (естественно, по заданию русского царя)... Но так и не добрался - похоронили где-то в пустынной местности возле Иссык-Куля, если не запамятовал...

----------


## Вантус

Может быть, Пржевальского?
Так в Тибете и Цыбиков Г.Ц., аж в самой Лхасе был, все по тому же царскому веленью. 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A6%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Господа, ну не лень вам, честное слово, обсуждать "оккультные тайны Гитлера".


Тема, если не ошибаюсь, появилась на форуме аж в 2004 году...
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=3688

Я сразу же попросил модератора убрать эту желтую чушь - на том основании, что к Дхарме всякие бредовые измышления отношения не имеют, но было так(!) много желающих околобуддийских" товарСЧей ее обсосать под разными углами, что она тянулась целых четыре года (да и сейчас любителей тибетско-немецких тайн, как видим, тоже много понабежало!)  :Smilie: 

В последнем сообщении в той теме, поступившем от Игоря Берхина, была ссылка на общеизвестный сайт проф. Берзина. 

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...shambhala.html

Вот вам цитата про пьяных...  :Smilie:  виноват... пленных ... виноват - покойных калмыков, если кто-то запамятовал ее (и если у кого-то еще до сих пор сильно чешется про "тибетские тайны", "бонпо" и так далее...)  :Smilie: 




> *Mistaken Foreign Myths about Shambhala
> Alexander Berzin
> November 1996, revised May and December 2003
> 
> (...)
> The Kalmyk Connection*
> 
> The report by Pauwels and Berger that at the end of the war, the Russians found in Berlin a large number of corpses of soldiers of the Himalayan race, dressed in Nazi uniforms, who had committed suicide, also needs scrutiny. The unspoken implication is that the Russians found the corpses of the Tibetan-Agharti adepts who were assisting the Nazi cause and that, like Haushofer, they committed ritual suicide.
> 
> ...


... и так далее. 

Кто не понимает иностранные языки напрочь, вот вам *переводчик от Гугл*: http://translate.google.com/translate_t#

----------

Александр С (09.02.2009), Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Вова Л.

Текст, приведенный Eternal Jew, доступен также на русском:




> Калмыцкая связь
> The Kalmyk Connection
> Сообщение Паульса и Бергье, что в конце войны русские нашли в Берлине большое количество трупов солдат гималайской расы, одетых в нацистскую униформу, которые совершили самоубийство, также требует критического разбора. Невысказанное подразумевает, что русские нашли трупы тибетско-агартских адептов, которые помогали в нацистских замыслах и то, что, как и Хаусхофер, они совершили самоубийство.
> Для начала, харакири было японской традицией, которую многие японские солдаты Второй Мировой Войны совершали, дабы избежать захвата в плен. Последователи тибетского буддизма, как бы то ни было, считали самоубийство предельно негативным деянием со страшными последствиями для будущих жизней. Для этого никогда не было оправдания. Сообщение неверно приписало японские традиции тибетцам. Во-вторых, любые солдаты гималайского происхождения, найденные в нацистской униформе, могли наиболее вероятно быть калмыцкими монголами, не тибетцами. Далее, то, что калмыки воевали в рядах германской армии, не доказывает их поддержку нацистской идеологии, или поддержку ее согласно их тибетским буддийским убеждениям. Давайте изучим исторические факты, снабдив их информацией, полученной из интервью с калмыками, живущими в Мюнхене, Германии, кто принимал участие во многих событиях, описанных выше.
> Калмыцкие монголы – практикующие тибетскую форму буддизма и имеют долгую историю в связи с германцами. Большая группа их мигрировала на запад из джунгарского региона /Dzungaria/ западного Туркистана [в промежутке] между 1609 и 1632. Они обосновались в районе нижней Волги, где она впадает в Каспийское море. Там, они продолжили их кочевой животноводческий образ жизни.
> В 1763, царица Екатерина II, Великая /Czarina Catherine II the Great/ пригласила почти тридцать тысяч германцев обосноваться в регионе Волги к северу от калмык. Она хотела, чтобы они занимались фермерством на плодородной земле и охраняли ее от “Татар”. Она пыталась принудить к христианству и земледелию калмык, что стало причиной того, что многие убежали назад в Джунгарию в 1771. В конце концов, так или иначе, те, кто остались в России были приняты, особенно, когда они были превосходными солдатами. Во время наполеоновских войн /Napoleanic Wars/ (1812-1815), к примеру, русская армия имела калмыцкий полк. На протяжении следующего века, калмыцкие солдаты выделялись [отвагой] среди дивизионов царской армии.
> Хотя стиль жизни и обычаи аграрных волжких германцев и кочевых калмык животноводов сильно различался, соседство постепенно привело к уважению друг друга. Германцы, в самом деле, заинтересовались калмыками. Еще в 1804, Бэнжамин Бергманн /Benjamin Bergmann/ издал четырехтомную работу по их языку и религии, озаглавленную Nomadische Streifereien unter der Kalmuken in den Jahre 1802 and 1804 (Кочевые миграции среди калмык в годы 1802 и 1804, Nomadic Migrations among the Kalmyks in the Year 1802 and 1804). Свэн Хедин пересек Калмыкию во время одной из своих ранних экспедиций в Джунгарию и выразил сильное восхищение их людьми.
> После коммунистической революции в 1917, многие калмыки сохранили верность царским войскам и продолжали воевать на стороне белогвардейцев, в особенности под началом генералов Врангеля и Деникина. До того, как красная армии пробилась через крымский полуостров в конце 1920, около двадцати калмыцких семей пересекло Черное море с Врангелем и осело в Варшаве, Польша и Праге, Чехословакия. Много большее число бежало с Деникиным, с основным поселением в Белграде, Сербия и меньшим числом в Софии, Болгария и в Париже и Лионе во Франции. Калмыцкие беженцы в Белграде построили буддийский храм в 1929. Коммунисты жестоко наказали тех калмык, кто остался сзади, обезглавив десять тысяч.
> В 1931, Сталин провел коллективизацию калмык, закрыв буддийские монастыри и предав огню религиозные текста. Он депортировал [сослал] в Сибирь всех, кто владел более чем пятьюстами овец, а также всех монахов. Частично из-за сталинской политики коллективизации, разразился сильный голод с 1932 по 1933. Около шестнадцати тысяч калмык умерло.
> ...

----------

Александр С (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> C удивлением узнал недавно, что и целью нескольких(!) азиатских экспедиций генерала Прижевальского был Тибет и контакты с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой (естественно, по заданию русского царя)... Но так и не добрался - похоронили где-то в пустынной местности возле Иссык-Куля, если не запамятовал...


Ну так русские интересы в Тибете представлял еще наставник предыдущего Далай-Ламы Агван Доржиев. Цыбиков и Блюмкин ездили туда так сказать, освежить присутствие.

----------


## Won Soeng

Моя нравственная позиция в этом вопросе очень проста. Любые агрессивные, завоевательские действия есть результат омрачений. Карма жертвы заключается не в том, что на жертву нападут и ее будут мучать. Карма жертвы заключается в омрачениях жертвы, провоцирующих против нее насилие, в неумении правильно реагировать на намерения насильника.

Я полагаю обобщение Дхарма = Тибет тем самым омрачением, по причине которого Тибет становится жертвой. Все, разделяющие это обобщение, держатся за Тибет, имеют привязанность. 

И ничуть не более адекватен уважаемый Гьямцо в своем эмоционально запале, чем уважаемый Вантус.

Если мнение защитников Тибета не оказывается убедительным, вовсе не значит, что нужно оппонентов обвинять почем зря, в глупости ли, в подлости ли. Это и есть пример неправильной речи.

Просто примите, что Ваша точка зрения неубедительна, эмоциональна и умышленно ограниченна.

В конфликте не бывает одной стороны хорошей, а другой плохой. 
На мой взгляд странно верить в то, что если монахи и учителя бросят в Тибете храмы и имущество и уедут в чем есть в более благоприятные места, то Дхарма будет разрушена.
Дхарма начиналась в Индии, многое ли с собой Индийские мастера принесли в Тибет?

Пытаться возмущаться подобными вопросами, вместо правильных ответов на них, так же как попытка отмахнуться от этих вопросов вызывает лишь сомнения в способности сторонников идеи Дхарма = Тибет вообще что либо обосновывать. 

Если Дхарма привязана к Тибету, это привязанность, клеша, ведущая к страданиям. Тибетцы страдают не из-за агрессии Китайцев, а вследствие собственных привязанностей. И если Далай Лама этого не понимает, значит он больше не является носителем Дхармы.

Это тоже может возмущать "носителей самай", я понимаю. Но это значит что есть только привязанность к самаям, вызывающая возмущение. Самаи тоже не равны Дхарме. 

Если кто-то говорит, что все поставлено с ног на голову, просто возмущаться и требовать обструкции - это не благородные действия речи, это обычная реакция защиты привязанностей.

----------

Mu Nen (10.02.2009), Вантус (10.02.2009), Монферран (30.10.2017), Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я полагаю обобщение Дхарма = Тибет


Я полагаю, что вы услышали только себя. Скажем так, Ваджраяна во всей полноте передачи - это тибетская духовная традиция, ставшая стержнем тибетской культуры. Речь идёт о конкретной разновидности Дхармы.




> если монахи и учителя бросят в Тибете храмы и имущество и уедут в чем есть в более благоприятные места, то Дхарма будет разрушена.


Вы приписываете оппонентам нелепые утверждения, которых они не делали. Речь идёт:
- о разрушении Дхармы в конкретной стране;
- об угрозе, что в отрыве от родной почвы увянет и то, что осталось.




> Просто примите, что Ваша точка зрения неубедительна, эмоциональна и умышленно ограниченна.


То же самое могу сказать в ваш адрес. Просто примите, что считаю практически весь ваш предыдущий пост бессвязной болтовнёй в духе "сам с собой я веду беседу". О качестве "дхармичности" этой болтовни лучше промолчу.

Вы не ответили ни на один наш аргумент, а занялись какой-то понятной только вам демагогией:




> Любые агрессивные, завоевательские действия есть результат омрачений.


И в первую очередь омрачений нападающего.




> Карма жертвы заключается в омрачениях жертвы, провоцирующих против нее насилие, в неумении правильно реагировать на намерения насильника.


Как правильно реагировать? расслабиться и получать удовольствие?




> Пытаться возмущаться подобными вопросами, вместо правильных ответов на них, так же как попытка отмахнуться от этих вопросов вызывает лишь сомнения в способности сторонников идеи Дхарма = Тибет вообще что либо обосновывать.


Вот что обосновали лично вы в этой фразе? И вообще это по-каковски было написано? Я лично не смог разобрался даже в грамматической структуре.

----------

Гьямцо (10.02.2009), куру хунг (10.02.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я полагаю, что вы услышали только себя.


Я полагаю, что Вы занимаетесь тем же самым. Нет?




> Скажем так, Ваджраяна во всей полноте передачи - это тибетская духовная традиция, ставшая стержнем тибетской культуры. Речь идёт о конкретной разновидности Дхармы.


Нет, речь идет о конкретной Сангхе. Сангха это разновидность Дхармы?




> Вы приписываете оппонентам нелепые утверждения, которых они не делали. Речь идёт:
> - о разрушении Дхармы в конкретной стране;
> - об угрозе, что в отрыве от родной почвы увянет и то, что осталось.


Я говорю о том, что привязанность к чему-то, что решили считать Дхармой не является Дхармой.
И я говорю о том, что у Дхармы нет "родной почвы".




> И в первую очередь омрачений нападающего.


Не в первую, а в единственную очередь.  Если у кого-то нет агрессивных намерений, он не нападет, если этих агрессивный намерений не удастся в нем спровоцировать. Например нападая на то, к чему он привязан. И это единственная причина появления агрессивных намерений.




> Как правильно реагировать? расслабиться и получать удовольствие?


А вот это уже правильный вопрос!
Нет, нужно перестать провоцировать агрессию. Тибет является объектом привязанности как китайцев или тибетцев. Буддисты должны показать пример способности преодолевать привязанности тем существам, которые этой способностью не обладают.
Далай-Лама уехал из Тибета, но не покинул его. Это и становится причиной раздора. Пока Далай-Лама дает надежду Тибетцам, что он их духовный лидер, тибетцы противостоят всем другим претендентам. 
Если это называется "расслабиться и получать удовольствие" значит нужно расслабиться и получать удовольствие. 
Когда слабый пытается встать на пути сильного он становится в зависимость от воли сильного. Обойдет ли то, или ударит - зависит от намерений. 
Что бы ни говорили о больших способностях и реализации учителей и монахов, они не демонстрируют правильный образ жизни как совокупность под названием Тибетский Буддизм, оставаясь привязанными к собственности, к определенному укладу жизни, то есть не понимают принципа аничча. Это и есть причина страданий. Перекладывание ответственности за страдания на тех, кто создает для этого лишь условия - не понимание азов буддизма. И тогда разговоры о сострадании уже ничего не стоят.

Так же как аргументы про бандитов, нападающих на меня или моих близких. Это пустые оправдания невежеству.
Что делать с этим невежеством - оправдывать или возмущаться тем, кто на это указывает, ставя под сомнение способность видеть и понимать того, кто так сказал (опять же не пытаясь понять, почему это сказано, а только отмахиваясь, считая себя правым и не обязанным неправому объяснять ошибку), или же все-таки не пытаться быть святее Будды, объявляя сострадание самостоятельной ценностью буддизма, независимой от мудрости и дисциплины - это вопрос способностей к выбору и решительности в принятии этого выбора.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет, Ваджраяна это не сангха. Речь идёт о целой ветви Дхармы, которая во всей полноте сохранилась только в Тибете.

----------


## Won Soeng

К вопросу о том, что я буду делать если на меня и на моих близких нападут бандиты.
Я буду просить у них пощады, буду стараться смягчить их ум, буду сострадать их жестокости и буду понимать, что причиной этого стала моя невнимательность, игнорирование того, как в ком-то возрастала ненависть и агрессия.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017), Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, Ваджраяна это не сангха. Речь идёт о целой ветви Дхармы, которая во всей полноте сохранилась только в Тибете.


Вы можете это как-то обосновать? Я не считаю Дхармой ни ритуалы, ни предметы этих ритуалов, ни знания о том, как ритуалы проводить, ни помещения в которых эти ритуалы проводятся. 

Поэтому я считаю Ваше мнение необоснованным, произвольным, а Вашу категоричность - неуверенностью и раздражением.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кто здесь вообще говорил о ритуалах? Ваджраяна это не набор ритуалов, а особое воззрение и набор методов. Вы просто лишний раз расписываетесь в своём невежестве в вопросах тибетского буддизма. Что я могу вам обосновать? Прочтите хоть пару книжек об учении и методах  Ваджраяны.

Уверяю, я совершенно спокоен. Просто считаю ваше "я считаю" примером крайнего невежества в отношении того, что такое Дхарма, и крайне наивного убеждения, что ваше представление о Дхарме должно быть образцом для последователей десятков других ветвей буддизма, подчас весьма отличающихся по практике и воззрению.




> К вопросу о том, что я буду делать если на меня и на моих близких нападут бандиты. Я буду просить у них пощады


Боюсь, ваша традиция при таком подходе не дожила бы до нынешних дней. Если бы шаолиньские монахи не держали при монастыре отряды монахов-воинов, обитель чань-буддизма весьма быстро прогорела бы среди бандитского окружения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьямцо

> Далай-Лама уехал из Тибета, но не покинул его. Это и становится причиной раздора.





> К вопросу о том, что я буду делать если на меня и на моих близких нападут бандиты.
> Я буду просить у них пощады, буду стараться смягчить их ум, буду сострадать их жестокости и буду понимать, что причиной этого стала моя невнимательность, игнорирование того, как в ком-то возрастала ненависть и агрессия.


ОК, понятно. Итак,( разумеется, в этой аллегории) кого-то из вашей семьи убили, кого-то изнасиловали, остальных ограбили. Ни на какие увещевания, естественно, не реагируют.
В этой ситуации вы бы, судя по вашим словам, просто ушли бы, оставив им свое жилье и семью.
В милицию бы не обратились (карму пусть отмоют), и на помощь бы не позвали.
Все правильно?
Только имейте в виду, что



> Пытаться возмущаться подобными вопросами, вместо правильных ответов на них, так же как попытка отмахнуться от этих вопросов вызывает лишь сомнения в способности сторонников идеи...вообще что либо обосновывать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ОК, понятно. Итак,( разумеется, в этой аллегории) кого-то из вашей семьи убили, кого-то изнасиловали, остальных ограбили. Ни на какие увещевания, естественно, не реагируют.


История конца клана Шакьев из Капилавасту. 

Шакьямуни продолжил заниматься тем, чем занимался.

----------

Ersh (10.02.2009), Won Soeng (10.02.2009), Вантус (10.02.2009), Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Гьямцо

*BTR*, скажите, какие основания у вас есть, чтобы судить о том, что происходит с тибетцами и с Тибетом?
Вы хоть одну книгу ЕСДЛ на эту тему прочитали? Или кого-то другого?
Живого тибетца видели, общались с ним?
С чего вы взяли, что они или им сочувствующие нуждаются в ваших поучениях?




> На мой взгляд странно верить в то, что если монахи и учителя бросят в Тибете храмы и имущество и уедут в чем есть в более благоприятные места, то Дхарма будет разрушена.


Очень хорошим примером является тибетское сообщество в Индии. При том, что заметную часть его составляют не простые тибетцы, а ламы, монахи и т.д., - оно деградирует и разрушается, и высокие ламы вместе с ЕСДЛ не устают говорить об этом. И причина этого проста – они оторваны от своей родины, они там - гости, их немного; они находятся в инокультурной, иноязычной среде (это уж не говоря о общемировых глобалистских тенденциях).

P.S.Написали бы в двух словах: «дескать, тибетский буддизм мне не нравится, мне на него наплевать», и все бы стало ясно (вы не раз уже на форуме в этом признавались). 
Противно наблюдать, как свои антипатии люди маскируют под «нравоучительную» (и от этого еще более тухлую) лапшу.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (10.02.2009), куру хунг (10.02.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не совсем понятно, как связано нахождение в гостях и деградация. В Индии то какая кровавая гебня их достала?

Ну а по поводу тибетского буддизма, да и любого вообще



> ...
> Почему Драгоценно Человеческое Рождение?
> 
> Его трудно обрести. Все живые существа по натуре своей склонны к пагубному поведению3, лишь считанные единицы стремятся к благотворному. Но и среди этих немногих очень редко встречается то нравственное поведение, которое необходимо для обретения человеческого тела. А в результате число существ трех низших миров не уступает числу песчинок на земле, тогда как число богов и людей крайне незначительно. Более того, и среди живых существ, обретших человеческие тела, с трудом наберется такая группа живущих согласно Дхарме, которую можно было бы выделить в класс самсарных существ! *Невозможно перечесть всех насекомых, живущих под основанием скалы. Но можно перечислить всех людей, живущих во всем царстве! И лишь считанные единицы из них практикуют Дхарму; а тех, кто вершит Ее праведно, столь же трудно узреть, как звезды днем*.


(с) Джамгон Конгтрул.

----------

Won Soeng (10.02.2009), Вантус (10.02.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Да, Гьямцо, Вы не поверите, я действительно сострадаю убийцам и бандитам и по этой причине стараюсь жить так, чтобы не становиться их жертвой. И пытаться сталкивать между собой людей, искать защиты у одной силы для разрушения другой - не собираюсь, поскольку это приведет лишь к еще большему ожесточению. Намерение нельзя разрушить контрнамерением. Можно только сдерживать, какое-то время, тем самым подбрасывая огонь в топку страстей. Намерению можно только позволить рассеяться.

Я живу очень скромно. Это мой ответ на борьбу за ресурсы.
Я не нуждаюсь в земле, в доме. Я могу жить в разных местах. Очевидно, у меня есть привязанности, но я знаю, что это привязанности. Во мне можно разбудить злость, агрессию, но я буду считать себя неправым и буду искать, какая привязанность мной не изжита, от чего я не свободен. Я не стал пока монахом, но допускаю такую возможность для себя.

И я понимаю, что само намерение бороться за то, что считаешь принадлежащим тебе является агрессией и вызывает встречную агрессию.

Вы можете не поверить, но я не испытывал насилия по отношению к себе со школы. Я осознанно избегаю насилия, не лезу на рожон, и стараюсь успокаивать людей, провоцирующих столкновение, драку. 
Если я знаю, что кто-то чувствует себя пострадавшим, обиженным, и взращивает в себе злость, я испытываю тревогу. Ведь такие намерения вызывают продолжение насилия. И я знаю, что если своевременно с человеком поговорить, то возможно, что он простит своих обидчиков, увидев свое возникающее состояние подобным состоянию обидчиков.

Мне не сложно отвечать на эти вопросы, хотя корни злости, гнева, зависти, обиды, страха все еще присутствуют в моем уме и на практике я могу повести себя неправильно. Но не по причине непонимания, а по причине нереализованности еще этого понимания в полной мере.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017), Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Гьямцо, возможно это и не понятно (и может быть не будет понято), но я не говорю здесь  о Тибете, как о Тибете и о Далай Ламе как о Далай Ламе.
Я говорю о ситуации на форуме, о сторонниках тех или иных взглядов.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## PampKin Head

Граждане правдорубы и страдальцы по Тибету... Каковы ваши ближайшие *реальные* действия, которые послужат тому, чтобы кровавой китайской гебни не стало в Стране Снегов?

И эта... Испускание лучей как то не по-пацански, когда насилуют ваших матерей.

----------


## Вантус

В Бутане тоже Ваджраяна и с Тибетом он воевал. В Мустанге и Сиккиме - тоже Ваджраяна, и китайцев там нет. В Японии Ваджраяна - Сингон-сю Коясан-ха и другие школы Сингон - это уважаемые религиозные корпорации, зарегистрированные по законам Японии и осуществляющая подготовку ачарья-специалистов по тантрам Вайрочана-абхисамбодхи, Ваджрадхату и некотоым другим. Да, аннутарайогатантр там не изучают, все практикуют как йога-тантру, общеоткрытые передачи аннутарайоги там давно пресеклись. Но и в Тибете уже очень давно практически все практикуют аннутарайогатантры как йогатантры, таким образом, различия минимальны.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Боюсь, ваша традиция при таком подходе не дожила бы до нынешних дней. Если бы шаолиньские монахи не держали при монастыре отряды монахов-воинов, обитель чань-буддизма весьма быстро прогорела бы среди бандитского окружения.


Моя традиция заключается в уединении от мира, а не в борьбе с бандитами.
В моей традиции, когда к учителю пришел вор, учитель сказал ему, где лежат деньги и попросил не брать все, а так же напомнил, что нужно благодарить, когда тебе что-то дают. И потом, на суде, сказал, что у него этот человек не крал, а получил подарок.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Моя традиция заключается в уединении от мира, а не в борьбе с бандитами.


Ну зачем пытаться вводить людей в заблуждение?
Это вы так о себе, любимом, фантазируете, что ли?
Какое уединение от мира, если вы на этом форуме, поучая других, написали *4200* сообщений, да почти каждое на страницу?
А в этой теме сколько всего наложили – тоже в уединении и беспристрастии? 




> Просто примите, что Ваша точка зрения неубедительна, эмоциональна и умышленно ограниченна.


©

----------

Дмитрий Певко (10.02.2009), куру хунг (10.02.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Говорим - Ленин, подразумеваем - Партия, говорим - Партия, подразумеваем - Ленин!!!
Кто не согласен, что тибетское правительство в изгнании - 1) знатоки всех без исключения наук, 2) совершенные и непревзойденные политические лидеры, 3) единственное средоточие единственно верной Дхармы, 4) беспрерывны мучимы гебней, 5) тибетский народ без них погибнет, 6) США - лучший помощник Тибета, 7) КНР - империя зла - тот аццкий сатана и изверг, его - на аутодафе и трансклюкировать, он продался китайцам и Коминтерну.
У меня вон дед в 39-41 был уполномоченный комиссии партийного контроля, а далее - парторгом полка и инструктором политотдела в РККА и, позже, в ГУВО НКВД и я его извергом не считаю, в бою с вермахтом он был контужен, в бою с расхитителями госсобственности изранен, перед мужеством его склоняюсь. За это меня, видимо, также надо колесовать и оскопить?

----------

Тао (29.05.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Люблю и сострадаю Тибету.
Но если всё непостоянно и изменчиво, останется ли Тибет таким каким был вечно?

----------

Won Soeng (10.02.2009), Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну зачем пытаться вводить людей в заблуждение?
> Это вы так о себе, любимом, фантазируете, что ли?
> Какое уединение от мира, если вы на этом форуме, поучая других, написали *4200* сообщений, да почти каждое на страницу?
> А в этой теме сколько всего наложили – тоже в уединении и беспристрастии? 
> 
> ©


Я вовсе не совершенен. Мои стремления не соответствуют моему образу жизни. 
Мне все еще нравится жить дома, общаться на форумах и проверять свои представления в дискуссиях.
Вы правы. Моя точка зрения умышленно ограничена (я выбираю что-то важное и отбрасываю то, что полагаю неважным), эмоциональна (потому что я выражаю эту точку зрения в ответ на сообщения, которые меня "зацепили"), и, конечно же, неубедительна, поскольку мне возражают.

Я вполне принимаю это, как факт.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну зачем пытаться вводить людей в заблуждение?
> Это вы так о себе, любимом, фантазируете, что ли?
> Какое уединение от мира, если вы на этом форуме, поучая других, написали *4200* сообщений, да почти каждое на страницу?
> А в этой теме сколько всего наложили – тоже в уединении и беспристрастии? 
> 
> ©


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn35-63.htm *(с) Будда*



> В Саваттхи. Тогда досточтимый Мигаджала пошел к Благословенному, и подойдя, поклонившись, сел в стороне. И сидя в стороне, он сказал Благословенному:
> 
> – *Господин, вот говорят: 'Живущий в уединении, живущий в уединении'. В каком смысле, господин, монах живет в уединении, и в каком смысле он живет в обществе?*
> 
> – Мигаджала, *есть формы, воспринимаемые глазом – приятные, доставляющие удовольствие, очаровывающие, привлекающие, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные, – и монах прельщается ими, стремится к ним, и привязывается к ним. Когда он прельщается ими, стремится к ним, и привязывается к ним, возникает наслаждение. При наслаждении, в нем есть страсть. Когда в нем есть страсть, он связан оковами. И монаха, связанного оковами наслаждения, называют живущим в обществе.*
> 
> – Мигаджала,* есть звуки, воспринимаемые ухом – приятные, доставляющие удовольствие, очаровывающие, привлекающие, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные*, – и монах прельщается ими, стремится к ним, и привязывается к ним. Когда он прельщается ими, стремится к ним, и привязывается к ним, возникает наслаждение. При наслаждении, в нем есть страсть. Когда в нем есть страсть, он связан оковами. И монаха, связанного оковами наслаждения, называют живущим в обществе.
> 
> – Мигаджала, *есть запахи, воспринимаемые носом – приятные, доставляющие удовольствие, очаровывающие, привлекающие, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные*, – и монах прельщается ими, стремится к ним, и привязывается к ним. Когда он прельщается ими, стремится к ним, и привязывается к ним, возникает наслаждение. При наслаждении, в нем есть страсть. Когда в нем есть страсть, он связан оковами. И монаха, связанного оковами наслаждения, называют живущим в обществе.
> ...


+
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm (с) *Чжамгон Конгтрул Римпоче*



> Короче, *если у тебя нет твердой решимости вырваться из самсары, то все медитативные созерцания, [которые ты, может быть, практикуешь даже в горном ските], ничего не накопят, кроме кучи говна у подножья!*


Я ,конечно же, понимаю, что хорошая куча "аскета" внушает уважение. )

----------

Ho Shim (10.02.2009), Won Soeng (10.02.2009), Тао (29.05.2011), Читтадхаммо (10.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Банальный оверквотинг, чтобы при помощи драгоценнейшей Дхармы оправдать ... уничтожение Дхармы, разрушение тысяч монастырей и массовые убийства монахов, лам и практиков в Тибете... 

Не интересно... Похоже на "крестовые походы", когда при помощи "слова б-жьего" и "во имя христа" оправдывали кровь и страдания миллионов "еретиков"! Достаточно подлые деяния.

----------

Гьямцо (10.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (11.02.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, anicca.

Совокупности составляющих - непостоянны. Все, что возникло - исчезнет. И Дхармы, монастырей, монахов это не минует. 

Вслед за индийским буддизмом, как в 12-м веке.

----------

Монферран (30.10.2017)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Хороший образчик столь же банальнейшего нигилистического воззрения, о котором предостерегают все Учителя Ваджраяны тех, кто слишком уж увлекся "пустотностью" и "преходящестью" всех дхарм, т.е. всех явлений, тотально забыв о другом аспекте - их непрерывном проявлении. А это граничит с воззрением тиртхиков - нигилизмом. 

Его Святейшество Далай-лама, с присущим ему великолепным чувством юмора и сострадания, советует таким вот "прорубанным йогинам"  :Smilie:  (предельно точную классификацию таких, с позволения сказать "буддийских практиков", см. здесь:  http://bodhich.livejournal.com/992.html ), уже(!) по их понятиям, "в натуре   :Smilie:  ощутившим" пустоту, в этот самый торжественный момент хорошенько ущипнуть себя - чтобы почувствовать: так ли все на самом деле "не существует" или что-то все-таки проявляется.   :Smilie:  

Такая ошибка (впадение в нигилистическое воззрение)характерна для многих людей, мало знакомых с Ваджраяной, не имеющих личных Учителей  или живущих только "книжными" представлениями о Пути Тантры, не придавая личной тантрической практике должного значения (впрочем, для некоторых участников БФ этот "пустячок" явно не помеха - какая там "личная практика", тут бы успеть накатать несколько тысяч сообщений на форуме!)  :Smilie:  

А некоторые другие Учителя, не столь сострадательные, как Его Святейшество, но не менее юморные, могут посоветовать такому "прорубанному йогину", уже почувствовавшему "единый вкус" всех явлений следующее: "раз ты уже находишься в "едином вкусе, съешь вот эту кучку собственного дерьма!"   :Smilie:  И надо же(!) - всю "прорубанность" как рукой снимает!   :Smilie:  

Поэтому паре-тройке особо активных и говорливых ораторов, по неведению или прикола ради живущих по принципу: "Да мне хоть ... в глаза - все равно - б-жья роса, ... гы-гы!" советую в целях чистого познавательного эксперимента (только без личных обид, ребята,   :Smilie:  вы же УЖЕ ощутили, что "всё пустотно", что нет "ни уха, ни глаза" и т.п.) оказаться в ситуации, когда на ваших глазах будут насиловать жену или мать, а вам самим - отпиливать ржавым дригугом что-нибудь ниже пояса.   :Smilie:  Именно в этот знаменательный момент вы и сможете проявить все накопленные вами буддийские сиддхи и терпеливо объяснить нехорошим людям, что так "делать некрасиво", но, поскольку "ничего нет", то вас такая ситуация нисколько не тревожит, а наоборот в кайф!   :Smilie:  ... А потом искренне поднесите результаты только что проведенной практики на благо живых существ (не забывая в том числе и миллион тибетцев, убитых китайскими оккупантами).

----------


## Legba

Вот так мрачное прошлое Тибета потихоньку переползло в мрачное настоящее.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Secundus (11.02.2009), Won Soeng (11.02.2009), Ануруддха (10.02.2009), Вова Л. (10.02.2009), Ондрий (10.02.2009), Спокойный (11.02.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это очень самокритично звучит, исходя из *восьми тысяч* сообщений на форуме... 
> Тут уж слов "прёт" и "мутный поток" недостаточно.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=296

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот так мрачное прошлое Тибета потихоньку переползло в мрачное настоящее....


Все идет по плану (С)

Дальше будет еще:

Конец кальпы вызывается тремя [бедствиями - истреблением] оружием, болезнью и голодом.
В период, когда малая кальпа подходит к концу, люди, продолжительность жизни которых - десять лет, одержимы безнравственными влечениями, крайней жадностью и ложными учениями. Злоба их настолько сильна, что, когда они видят друг друга, как охотник на оленей - лесную антилопу, их быстро охватывает чувство ненависти и отвращения. Все, что попадается им под руку - палка, комья земли и т.п., - становиться для них оружием, с помощью которого они лишают друг друга жизни..... и т.д. и т.п. (С)Васубандху // Абхидармакоша. Локанирдеша.


думаю стоит лучше подумать о:

Как говорится [в сутрах], "тот, кто в течении хотя бы суток воздерживается от причинения зла живым существам, или с почтением преподносит сангхе миробалан (арура?), или кладет пищу в горшок для сбора монашеских подаяний, [никогда] не рождается в этих малых кальпах оружия, болезней и голода"
 (C) там же

----------

Won Soeng (11.02.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Что бы ни говорили о больших способностях и реализации учителей и монахов, они не демонстрируют правильный образ жизни как совокупность под названием Тибетский Буддизм, оставаясь привязанными к собственности, к определенному укладу жизни, то есть не понимают принципа аничча. Это и есть причина страданий. Перекладывание ответственности за страдания на тех, кто создает для этого лишь условия - не понимание азов буддизма. И тогда разговоры о сострадании уже ничего не стоят.


Народ, Вы поняли что наш уважаемый BTR написал? Нет, Вы поняли??

И этот человек после этого что-то говорит про уважение к учителям и пр.??!!

BTR, вы что только дзенских учителей уважаете, а тибетских считаете незнающими азов буддизма, привязанными к собственности и т.п.???!!!
Вот это, оскорбление так оскорбление...

----------

Дмитрий Певко (11.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Народ, Вы поняли что наш уважаемый BTR написал? Нет, Вы поняли??
> 
> И этот человек после этого что-то говорит про уважение к учителям и пр.??!!
> Вот это, оскорбление так оскорбление...


Юрий, а что Вас, собственно удивляет? Я уже давно привык... Это и есть демонстрация уровня таких людей и их достижений в личной практике...  Думаю, что самой Дхарме и моим драгоценнейшим тибетским Учителям и их ученикам такие "практики" до одного места...

См. чуть выше про совет Михаила Задорнова.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Думаю, что самой Дхарме и моим драгоценнейшим тибетским Учителям и их ученикам такие "практики" до одного места...


То есть, по-вашему, у тибетских учителей не развита бодхичитта?

----------


## Гьямцо

> Думаю, что самой Дхарме и моим драгоценнейшим тибетским Учителям и их ученикам такие "практики" до одного места...


Думаю, это то самое место, где находится сострадание, и желание, чтобы они избавились от омрачений?
Это не шутка, если что.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... виноват, неточно сформулировал: "СЛОВА этих "практиков"

----------


## Вова Л.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=163

----------


## Иван Ран

> ... виноват, неточно сформулировал: "СЛОВА этих "практиков"


А обманывать нехорошо  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (10.02.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Судя по активному переходу на личности тема себя исчерпала, закрывается.

----------

Won Soeng (11.02.2009)

----------

